# Your fictional character crush



## briantaylor (Feb 2, 2013)

Let me apologize in advance if this thread has been done before, but the forum search didnâ€™t yield any results. The topic is fictional characters from movies and books and the like that youâ€™ve had a crush on, either in your youth or recent years. Come on people, be honest! 

Just to make it clear, not exactly real people, or characters or fursonas from within the fandom. 

Iâ€™ll go first then! Personally, I used to have a pretty strong obsession with Bolt, the handsome doggy from Disneyâ€™s underrated 2008 film with the same name. Why? To me, he was not simply cute, he was beautiful and very expressive. I mean, just look at the pics below. And no, the fact that he was voiced by John Travolta doesnâ€™t bother me one bit. 







_Seriously though, those brown eyes are to die for. _

So, who wants to go next?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 2, 2013)

Vasquez from Aliens.






Normal women are for *PUSSIES*.

Also wtf dude why a dog?


----------



## briantaylor (Feb 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Vasquez from Aliens.
> 
> Also wtf dude why a dog?



Well, it's a pwetty dog.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a crush on myself.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I have a crush on myself.


And you wanted proof you're a slut...

Anyway, mine was Saphira. So powerful and beautiful and the CGI was really great in the film.

EDIT: I guess furry/anthro characters count as fictional.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 2, 2013)

Calamity Jane


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> And you wanted proof you're a slut...



How does that make me a slut? If I was a slut the answer would've been everybody! :V

On a serious note though I've never really had a crush on fictional characters. I guess I'm weird. Or not weird. I donno.


----------



## briantaylor (Feb 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> How does that make me a slut? If I was a slut the answer would've been everybody! :V
> 
> On a serious note though I've never really had a crush on fictional characters. I guess I'm weird. Or not weird. I donno.



Weird in that you aren't weird like the rest of us. Obviously.


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 2, 2013)

Treacle


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 2, 2013)

Ryuu said:


> Treacle



Everyone loves the foxies after enough exposure. <3


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 2, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Everyone loves the foxies after enough exposure. <3



Exposure to enough fire and you can have yourself some good eats.


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 2, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Everyone loves the foxies after enough exposure. <3



I love your exposure. I'll just eat you up.


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Exposure to enough fire and you can have yourself some good eats.



I wouldn't worry, foxes when covered in enough lube become fire retardant. :v


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 2, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> I wouldn't worry, foxes when covered in enough lube become fire retardant. :v



I think i know of a way to test that


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 2, 2013)

This thread suddenly got weird.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This thread suddenly got weird.



Does this surprise you?


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This thread suddenly got weird.




Totally using this thread to completely trash Mentova's arguments in the "Foxes are sluts" thread.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 2, 2013)

I've always liked Mrs. Birsby. >.>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Totally using this thread to completely trash Mentova's arguments in the "Foxes are sluts" thread.


Hey that is one guy. He does not speak for us all. >=[


----------



## Kahze (Feb 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Anyway, mine was Saphira.



Raptros, I am lucky that she WAS your crush because that's one less scaly on the interwebs who was competing for her.

My personal crush is a dragoness made by some concept artists who drew her I think just for the hell of it.


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 3, 2013)

Mentova, your cool and by far not a slut


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 3, 2013)

The first time I saw 'Bolt', I was rolling on the floor laughing, when he looked at the port-a-pottie and said "target acquired". Why? Because, years before 'Bolt' came out, when my father cleaned port-a-potties full-time, he would say that exact phrase when we (I often rode with him) entered a development and he got the toilet he was supposed to clean in sight.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 3, 2013)

Foxxy Love from "Drawn Together".


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Feb 3, 2013)

BigwiggingAround said:


> I've always liked Mrs. Birsby. >.>



Mrs. Brisby from Secret of NIMH? Indeed she is cute.  And Rebecca from Tale Spin...  Hmm...   Thinking of others, I'll be back.


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 3, 2013)

Batman.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> This thread suddenly got weird.



It didnt exactly start "normal" by usual standards.

On topic, dont think i have one :/

On second thought, if we are talking about fictional animated characters Asuka from Evangelion is pretty hawt, guess i just have a thing for eye patched red headed demogod/robot pilots.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 3, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Hey that is one guy. He does not speak for us all. >=[




Too late, already stereotyping.



Gibby said:


> Also wtf dude why a dog?




I thinks it's because he likes it rrrrrrrrRRRRRRRUFF!!


----------



## PynkLavender (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmmmm fictional character crush.....

Animated =
1. Master Tigress (Kung Fu Panda)
2. Howl (Howl's Moving Castle)
3. Ashitaka (Princess Mononoke)
4. Sparrowhawk (Tales from Earthsea)
5. Mufasa (Lion King)
6. Simba (Lion King)
7. Nala (Lion King... hey, she's adorable!.... She kinda acts like me when she's steamed though. xD)
8. Kovu (Lion King 2)
9. Bagheera (The Jungle Book)
10.... Oh jeez, I have a lot of animated crushes... >.< I'm such a slut. :V

Non-Animated:
1. Indiana Jones (don't judge me! His lop-sided grin just makes me melt!)
2. Dr. Grant (Jurassic Park ....again, don't judge me.... he also has a lop-sided grin xD)
3. A few more that I'm just gonna keep to myself!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Feb 3, 2013)

umm, mickey mouse, sonic characters, some actual furry artwork, idk, starfire from teen titans. A code lyoko character. Jeez idk, my interest changes.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Anyway, mine was Saphira. So powerful and beautiful and the CGI was really great in the film.



A shame the film itself was utterly awful. Even Saphira couldn't get me to give it a second viewing.

Also I don't think I really have a crush on anything or anyone in particular.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 3, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> A shame the film itself was utterly awful. Even Saphira couldn't get me to give it a second viewing.
> 
> Also I don't think I really have a crush on anything or anyone in particular.


Indeed, everything else about the film was terrible. The plot was all mixed up and the descriptions of some of the characters weren't even correct.

That's why I have all the books. They're much better.


----------



## Percy (Feb 3, 2013)

Ryuu said:


> Mentova, your cool and by far not a slut


You just don't know him well enough. :V

Anyways, I don't have a crush on any fictional characters. I never really have them.


----------



## briantaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> It didnt exactly start "normal" by usual standards.
> 
> On topic, dont think i have one :/
> 
> On second thought, if we are talking about fictional animated characters Asuka from Evangelion is pretty hawt, guess i just have a thing for eye patched red headed demogod/robot pilots.



Yep, animated characters are fine. And whatâ€™s the fun in making normal threads :V



Toshabi said:


> I thinks it's because he likes it rrrrrrrrRRRRRRRUFF!!



Who told you that!? Ah, itâ€™s just a punâ€¦ 



Raptros said:


> Indeed, everything else about the film was terrible. The plot was all mixed up and the descriptions of some of the characters weren't even correct.
> 
> That's why I have all the books. They're much better.




I guess I was the only one who actually sorta semi-liked that film. I mean it wasnâ€™t too terrible. I was pretty young when I saw it though!


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not telling anyone that my crush is ... Percy! :V

I'm crushing on Merk from Battle Beasts these days.


----------



## Drachenauge (Feb 6, 2013)

There are many out there I totally adore and secretly have a crush on, but the not-so-secret ones I dare to admit are...
Christoper Johnson (District 9 movie) and Thane Krios (MassEffect games), along with Adam Jensen (Deus Ex games).
Spike (the Buffy The Vampire series) and Mewtwo (Pokemon) are my long-time favourite.
Seriously, I go crazy about those guys.

Also, more about the more "secret" crushes... when I was younger I had a massive crush on Garrak and Worf from StarTrek. Spike and Rob from Dinosaurs, also. 

This were some of the most weirdest non-humans so far, others I keep totally secret or can't remember them yet.

Also when I was a little one, I had a thing for Conan. Who was probably the weirdest of all human possibilities out there, but still I like my boys rough and raw(r) when they don't have any specialities like exotic species or personality.

Oh, and... yeah, females. Happens also from time to time, too.
Seven of Nine (StarTrek), Thumbelina (movie), Rogue (Astonishing X-men, comics) and the Mutio from Blue Submarine #6, but all this developed when I was in my late teenage years.


In an average, it's hard for human characters to impress me or even evoke my 'interest' in them.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Feb 6, 2013)

Not sure if it's a crush or if I just a "that guy's so cool" kind of thing, but... I would have to say Big Boss/Naked Snake from MGS3. He's just plain awesome.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2013)

PynkLavender said:


> Non-Animated:
> 1. Indiana Jones (don't judge me! His lop-sided grin just makes me melt!)


Anyone that judges you for crushing on Harrison Ford is only jealous of him and his superior manliness.


----------



## LemonJayde (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a major crush on Link from Legend of Zelda. Especially in Skyward sword.

I feel ashamed. 

For book characters, I have a seriously weird crush on Peeta from The Hunger Games and Scott and Patch from Hush, Hush


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 6, 2013)

briantaylor said:


>



Sentient or not, he's a fucking dog.



Gibby said:


> Vasquez from Aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mah nigga!


----------



## Fox_720B (Feb 6, 2013)

.....OK, I'll bite.

Lilly from Alpha and Omega. 













Gosh she's pretty


----------



## Delta (Feb 7, 2013)

Uh, hello!


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 7, 2013)

Probably the most badass female villain ever, cept maybe Kerrigan.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 7, 2013)

Vriska Serket, who I only recently realized was a manifestation of my deep subconscious desire for an older sister figure.
Damn, psychology. You crazy.






Now if only Homestuck didn't suck dick.


----------



## Benjaminhusky (Feb 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> .....OK, I'll bite.
> 
> Lilly from Alpha and Omega.
> 
> Gosh she's pretty


i would agree,she is


----------



## slashlife (Feb 7, 2013)

jake from adventure time. his shapeshifting could do so many things...

also link from LOZ


----------



## slashlife (Feb 7, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> I have a major crush on Link from Legend of Zelda. Especially in Skyward sword.
> 
> I feel ashamed.
> 
> For book characters, I have a seriously weird crush on Peeta from The Hunger Games and Scott and Patch from Hush, Hush


holy crap, i freikin love link


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 7, 2013)

Im shocked that we've only had two people admit that they'd doink a dog so far. The Den is having a good day!


----------



## Benjaminhusky (Feb 7, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Im shocked that we've only had two people admit that they'd doink a dog so far. The Den is having a good day!


i havent laughed quite this much in a long time


----------



## mitchau (Feb 7, 2013)

he's just so charming.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 8, 2013)

[/IMG]

Rain. :3

(Yea, I know she's a horse, but I mean, come on, practically anthropomorphic with her attitude).


----------



## CharrwolfFan (Feb 8, 2013)

Rolo said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Rain. :3
> 
> (Yea, I know she's a horse, but I mean, come on, practically anthropomorphic with her attitude).



That was such a great movie, did a excellent job with showing the horses expressing communication and feelings,which they can do, not as obvious as movie but if you know what to look for. Watched spirit when I was younger.


As for me, maybe tomb raider or movie wise Ripley, now that is a women who is hot, smart, and knows how to take care of herself. Almost forgot Rita from oliver and company, she has a sweat voice.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 8, 2013)

Rolo said:


> Rain. :3
> 
> (Yea, I know she's a horse, but I mean, come on, practically anthropomorphic with her attitude).


Dayum. Suddenly I want to see this movie.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 8, 2013)

Rolo said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Rain. :3
> 
> (Yea, I know she's a horse, but I mean, come on, practically anthropomorphic with her attitude).



Oh my fucking god that's messed up.

I'd normally laugh, but something tells me you're completely serious.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 8, 2013)

Rolo said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Rain. :3
> 
> (Yea, I know she's a horse, but I mean, come on, practically anthropomorphic with her attitude).





Saliva said:


> Oh my fucking god that's messed up.
> 
> I'd normally laugh, but something tells me you're completely serious.




:| First post is about someone's crush on a dog, in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 8, 2013)

Rolo said:


> :| First post is about someone's crush on a dog, in case you didn't notice.



We did, you horse doinker.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> We did, you horse doinker.





This apparently isn't anything new to you.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 9, 2013)

Im gay for Toshabi atm.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 9, 2013)

Rolo said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Rain. :3
> 
> (Yea, I know she's a horse, but I mean, come on, practically anthropomorphic with her attitude).



In that case, Spirit is as hot as Matt Damon will be ever be to me. Dat voice.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 9, 2013)

Rytlock Brimstone and Volibear!
...At the same time.

And just because...




Xena.


----------



## Drachenauge (Feb 9, 2013)

Rolo said:


> :| First post is about someone's crush on a dog, in case you didn't notice.



Which is totally fine for me, since the dog and the horse are at least intelligent, fictional beings, having a lot of similiraties to human beings.

Beside this, that horse girl is beautiful and looks pretty graceful -I've never saw that movie myself- but I don't think there's anything wrong with admiring her.
She's pretty, that's for sure, so why not. She's a fictional character and most probably an intelligent one or even a heroine, so... why god. Why not.

I think it's awful how some people here complaining, trolling and even bullying around here.
Since this website IS indeed about furries and so on, we shouldn't pick on others just because they like humanized, fictional characters.
Geez.
I liked some of your posts before, Toshabi, but sometimes you go way too far.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 9, 2013)

Hewge said:


> These two guys.
> 
> ...At the same time.
> 
> ...


I didn't know xena could fly
i told you im not xena, I'm Lucy lawless


----------



## Bambi (Feb 9, 2013)

These two ...




... are tied directly with this last one:


----------



## mojisu (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know what it is about him... h'es just so... dreamy!


----------



## Bambi (Feb 9, 2013)

Didn't they wind up eating Pizza the Hutt?


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 9, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Didn't they wind up eating Pizza the Hutt?



Haha close, but if I remember correctly he locked himself in his car and actually wound up eating himself to death.

Gibby, I always had a thing for Vasquez as well.


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 9, 2013)

John Shepard, James Vega (Mass Effect)
Alex Mercer (Prototype)
Desmond Miles, Ezio Auditore (Assassin's Creed)
Bro (Homestuck)Í„

Yall are so weird wanting to bang animals :I


----------



## Faver (Feb 9, 2013)

When I was growing up, I always had a thing for Abigail from Once Upon a Forest.  What can I say?  I like boyish girls.

Might be a bit wrong now, as an adult... so I always imagined she grew up too haha.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Vasquez from Aliens.
> 
> Normal women are for *PUSSIES*.



Fuck yes!


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 9, 2013)

Rolo said:


> :| First post is about someone's crush on a dog, in case you didn't notice.



I replied to the first post on the first page, in case you didn't notice.



mojisu said:


> I don't know what it is about him... h'es just so... dreamy!



Oh god, I thought I was the only one.



PapayaShark said:


> Bro (Homestuck)



#exquisitetaste


----------



## Riho (Feb 9, 2013)

It depends on my current level of teenage "feelings."

But I would say Lydia from Skyrim.
She doesn't say much of interest, but she's saved my kitty ass more than once.

I would also like applaud Gibby for that brilliant choice.
Never would have thought of her.
But now I can't stop.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 9, 2013)

Drachenauge said:


> Which is totally fine for me, since the dog and the horse are at least intelligent, fictional beings, having a lot of similiraties to human beings.
> 
> Beside this, that horse girl is beautiful and looks pretty graceful -I've never saw that movie myself- but I don't think there's anything wrong with admiring her.
> She's pretty, that's for sure, so why not. She's a fictional character and most probably an intelligent one or even a heroine, so... why god. Why not.
> ...




No worries on Toshabi's part. 
I'm not offended at all, and I don't think he meant to be offensive (if he did, well, I'm still not offended, although that'd be a little sad  )

I only put my first comment because I thought it was strange how that guy took the time to point out my horse crush, but not the dog one that this thread started out with. x]


----------



## Delta (Feb 9, 2013)

Rolo said:


> No worries on Toshabi's part.
> I'm not offended at all, and I don't think he meant to be offensive (if he did, well, I'm still not offended, although that'd be a little sad  )
> 
> I only put my first comment because I thought it was strange how that guy took the time to point out my horse crush, but not the dog one that this thread started out with. x]


Will you animal fuckers shut up.

We're talking about Pizza the Hutt here!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 9, 2013)

Hahahaha balls, er..Space Balls.  

I remember seeing that movie in the theaters when I was a kid.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 9, 2013)

Did I ever tell you guys about the time I was changing in my hotel room at MFM, and a friend of mine walks in while The Wizard of Oz is playing on the TV and screams, "Joshua, munchins, I didn't know that they did it for yah!"

... I've never lived that down.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 9, 2013)

Wait what?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 9, 2013)

We will all cherish that information.


----------



## Riho (Feb 10, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Did I ever tell you guys about the time I was changing in my hotel room at MFM, and a friend of mine walks in while The Wizard of Oz is playing on the TV and screams, "Joshua, munchins, I didn't know that they did it for yah!"
> 
> ... I've never lived that down.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbjiKIKzY3c


----------



## Rolo (Feb 10, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I replied to the first post on the first page, in case you didn't notice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Derp

Didn't notice that you replied to him too.
Oh well


----------



## Bambi (Feb 10, 2013)

Riho said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbjiKIKzY3c


I should've thought about what I said.

I guess I was trying to be pseudo-topical, because someone ... thought ... that the munchins did it for me. So it's on-topic, right? Not that they do, I mean they don't. 

Oh no, sir'ree bob! hahaha _No munchins for me. _heh eh

_Munchins._

_*Munchins.*_ *ALL OVER ATREYU WHILE EATING OUT PIZZA THE HUTT AND GMORK IS EATING ALL OF THE PEPPERONI NIPPLES AND THAN BAMBI AND FALINE ARE PISSING ALL OVER THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD HAHAHAHAHA
*
Sorry. >.> I ... was traumatized.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 10, 2013)

Drachenauge said:


> I liked some of your posts before, Toshabi, but sometimes you go way too far.


He's the hero FAF deserves. 

I have a constant crush on Tricerachops. I was going to make a 'horny' joke, but thought better of it.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> He's the hero FAF deserves.
> 
> I have a constant crush on Tricerachops. I was going to make a 'horny' joke, but thought better of it.


Needs moar horny!

Speaking of horny ... Captain Jean Lu -- Bambi's dad. Patrick Stewart did the voice acting for Bambi's dad in Bambi 2. Arghghghghgh I get moist hearing it, like a moist ... I don't get moist. I feel like it though. I think.  [video=youtube;8vMZb4bxdww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vMZb4bxdww[/video]
Listen to that. How _sexy_ is that? That's a sexy deer. I'd listen to whatever he said so long as it was gently put and sweetly whispered into my ear.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Feb 10, 2013)

Hellboy, yeah him.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 10, 2013)

Drachenauge said:


> I liked some of your posts before, Toshabi, but sometimes you go way too far.



What do you call a guy who wants to doink a horse?

A horse doinker.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 10, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> What do you call a guy who wants to doink a horse?
> 
> A horse doinker.


Does it make that noise when you do it?

"Doink!" ...? Like every thrust sounds like your punching a clown?


----------



## Rolo (Feb 10, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Does it make that noise when you do it?
> 
> "Doink!" ...? Like every thrust sounds like your punching a clown?



I imagine "doinking" something is more like that sound that you make when you punch an inflatable bag.

I don't think a horse's butt makes that sound.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2013)

Riho said:


> It depends on my current level of teenage "feelings."
> *
> But I would say Lydia from Skyrim.
> She doesn't say much of interest, but she's saved my kitty ass more than once.*
> ...



Aela the Huntress.

Dat sideboob.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Aela the Huntress.
> 
> Dat sideboob.



Ha, her sideboob gets mentioned a lot in the Skyrim communities. I dig Narri who works at the pub in Falkreath.  "Shors Bones! A handsome man in Falkreath"

Mjoll is pretty good looking, but I got so sick of her story about a cutpurse soiling his armor and how much she missed her dad.

Oh and hey, Dawnguard, the vampire Serena. Her mom is a total milf as well. My orc could totally manage an evil 3way with those two.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Ha, her sideboob gets mentioned a lot in the Skyrim communities. I dig Narri who works at the pub in Falkreath.  "Shors Bones! A handsome man in Falkreath"
> 
> Mjoll is pretty good looking, but I got so sick of her story about a cutpurse soiling his armor and how much she missed her dad.
> 
> Oh and hey, Dawnguard, the vampire Serena. Her mom is a total milf as well. My orc could totally manage an evil 3way with those two.



Man, you're making me want to play Skyrim again. I still haven't finished my playthrough despite getting the game when it was new, and I haven't done any of the DLCs. But right now I'm stuck in Mount and Blade: Warband where everyone is ugly, so no crushes there.

Speaking of Bethesda games, I wonder if there's anyone else out there who likes Moira Brown from Fallout 3.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 10, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Man, you're making me want to play Skyrim again. I still haven't finished my playthrough despite getting the game when it was new, and I haven't done any of the DLCs. But right now I'm stuck in Mount and Blade: Warband where everyone is ugly, so no crushes there.
> 
> Speaking of Bethesda games, I wonder if there's anyone else out there who likes Moira Brown from Fallout 3.



That ghoul dominatrix in New Vegas was sassy. I used to blow Moiras head off for a laugh.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 10, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> That ghoul dominatrix in New Vegas was sassy. I used to blow Moiras head off for a laugh.


Speaking of New Vegas, that Sniper at the Crossroads to California, forget her name ... or Mr. House himself.

That eerie wind that peaks up around the top of his tower just ... soothes me. It's different. Makes you wonder how lonely that character felt after the war died down and he was forced into his tube.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 10, 2013)

So much.
As of recent -
1. Young Greedo




He gets some girl in the show, along with me.
2. Prince Lee Char (bright blue eyes say it all)




3. Now to make the list less gay - Elizabeth Swann


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 11, 2013)

Speaking of skyrim, Farkas is pretty handsome :> 

I need to play skyrim again.


----------



## stoow (Feb 11, 2013)

I really like Jenna from Balto, she is beautiful, strong and brave. 

If you mean a human character I think Disney's Hercules is a handsome guy, (I am verging on bisexual, never been with a man before) he would be my type!


----------



## Riho (Feb 11, 2013)

stoow said:


> I really like Jenna from Balto, she is beautiful, strong and brave.
> 
> If you mean a human character I think Disney's Hercules is a handsome guy, (I am verging on bisexual, never been with a man before) he would be my type!


Hercules was a stupid douchebag.


----------



## slashlife (Feb 11, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Foxxy Love from "Drawn Together".


i just watched that show for the first time toady... xandir is freiking hot as hell!!!


----------



## stoow (Feb 11, 2013)

Riho said:


> Hercules was a stupid douchebag.




To each their own. Why do you think that out of curiosity?


----------



## Riho (Feb 12, 2013)

stoow said:


> To each their own. Why do you think that out of curiosity?


I hate that movie for some reason.
I just don't like anything about it.

I'm sorry, I shouldn't force my opinions like that.
*hug*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> I hate that movie for some reason.
> I just don't like anything about it.
> 
> I'm sorry, I shouldn't force my opinions like that.
> *hug*



No, a lot of people feel that way. I always liked myself, but mostly just for Hades and Megara.


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

mojisu said:


> <Pizza the Hut>
> 
> I don't know what it is about him... h'es just so... dreamy!




God, it's posts like this that put me in odd situations like this.




Drachenauge said:


> Geez.
> I liked some of your posts before, Toshabi, but sometimes you go way too far.




Oh, well excuse me Sally Sensitive. Maybe I should tone it down a notch to make sure I don't offend you. Maybe I should go through forced reformation so that your sensitive little tooshy would be sparred the wrath of Toshabi's super duper, mega wega, horribly hurtful posts? Hah! Like such a retarded thing could EVER happen to me. 


Listen here Susan! Last I checked, my posts are made for my entertainment, not yours. Go funnel off entertainment from someone else's posts, you leech, before I squish you like a big old ball of play dough. >:[


----------



## stoow (Feb 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> I hate that movie for some reason.
> I just don't like anything about it.
> 
> I'm sorry, I shouldn't force my opinions like that.
> *hug*



No worries  Big hugs to you!


----------



## briantaylor (Feb 12, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Im shocked that we've only had two people admit that they'd doink a dog so far. The Den is having a good day!


Weâ€™ve had like a dozen posts dedicated to non-human animals thus far. Makes me wonder what a bad day here looks like..



Harbinger said:


> It didnt exactly start "normal" by usual standards.


Youâ€™d get a lot less of these treads if you just dropped the â€œfurâ€ in FurAffinity Forums. Just sayingâ€¦ 



Rolo said:


> First post is about someone's crush on a dog, in case you didn't notice.



I was also planning to post a thread titled â€œthe things Iâ€™d do to this fictional dog I obsess overâ€. Iâ€™m sure that one would be even more appreciated.^^


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 12, 2013)

Riho said:


> I hate that movie for some reason.
> I just don't like anything about it.


I hated Hercules as a kid, but upon re-watching it recently I really enjoyed it.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Aela the Huntress.
> 
> Dat sideboob.



Awww yis.

(I changed her to an argonian though >_>)

((The female argonians have awful voices and I wanted a good replacement))


----------



## slashlife (Feb 16, 2013)

mojisu said:


> I don't know what it is about him... h'es just so... dreamy!


probably one of the funniest movies i have ever seen


----------



## Kentarvos (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm gonna go whovian, and say David Tennant.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2013)

Kentarvos said:


> I'm gonna go whovian, and say David Tennant.



But David Tennant is a real person.


----------



## Riho (Feb 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> But David Tennant is a real person.


Don't give the poor kid illusions.


----------



## Magick (Feb 18, 2013)

Garrus Vakarian, gonna be honest.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 18, 2013)

Garrus would be hotter with a tail :>


----------



## Magick (Feb 18, 2013)

With a tail, without a tail, no matter. It's Garrus, nuff said ^//^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 18, 2013)

IMO a tail on him would be sexier :3
I dunno, I just love tails XD


----------



## Magick (Feb 18, 2013)

That armor would look even more badass on him. Well, anything would, really


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hmm... in a truly furry vein, I read Associated Student Bodies recently and think Danny King is mighty cute...

Elsewhere... Razor from SWAT Kats is the only one that comes to mind in my brain-tiredness.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not going to say "crush"...But the Nala look affects all who gaze upon it!





Also you've got to appreciate the lady...And that's a natural fact.


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

Magick said:


> That armor would look even more badass on him. Well, anything would, really



Although, if it were a party and alcohol were involved I mayh make an exception for Wrex or Grunt X3 They're desirable too


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2013)

Magick said:


> Although, if it were a party and alcohol were involved I mayh make an exception for Wrex or Grunt X3 They're desirable too


Wrex+grunt=8 balls to play with XD


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 21, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> I'm not going to say "crush"...But the Nala look affects all who gaze upon it!


I am going to say 'crush.' Nala's attractiveness is self-evident.


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Wrex+grunt=8 balls to play with XD



Play ball then X3


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2013)

Gotta be honest...>.>

<.<

Alistair from Dragon Age. >.>


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 21, 2013)

Does Elvira count? She's -kind- of real. Anyone dressed up as Elvira will do as well really, so long as they have big jugs.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Feb 21, 2013)

Garrus Vakarian from Mass Effect. Hands down. =w=


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Garrus Vakarian from Mass Effect. Hands down. =w=



There can be only one!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2013)

Magick said:


> There can be only one!



Just have a group orgy.


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Just have a group orgy.



Oh sure, take the fun out of it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2013)

Selfish D:


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

Fine, I'll have the damned orgy. Happy? :V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2013)

Magick said:


> Fine, I'll have the damned orgy. Happy? :V



It would seem I checked this thread out at just the right time. :V 

But seriously, so many people love Garrus. I'll have to look at a vid or something cuz I suspect its all in the voice with that guy.


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It would seem I checked this thread out at just the right time. :V
> 
> But seriously, so many people love Garrus. I'll have to look at a vid or something cuz I suspect its all in the voice with that guy.



I also enjoy his personality, and his looks, and how badass he looks when shooting off a good round

Wait...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 21, 2013)

Magick said:


> I also enjoy his personality, and his looks, and how badass he looks when shooting off a good round
> 
> Wait...



Well, he does have all that reach...


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Well, he does have all that reach...



And I'm very flexible.

I like where this is going now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 22, 2013)

Magick said:


> And I'm very flexible.
> 
> I like where this is going now.



Make sure to do your research. :V


----------



## Magick (Feb 22, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Make sure to do your research. :V


I'll also have a medkit nearby just in case :V Still worth it


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like I might enjoy playing Mass Effect more than I thought I would.


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Just checkin' out this thread, guys.
Oh look, an orgy.
Way to be super furry, guys.

And I'd say my crush would be Mr. Snippy from Romantically Apocalyptic.
There's something so surly and beautiful about his gas-masked visage.


----------



## Magick (Feb 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Sounds like I might enjoy playing Mass Effect more than I thought I would.


Garrus isn't a gay love interest, hate to break it to ya :/ I didn't like it either.


----------



## Vega (Feb 22, 2013)

Hank McCoy from the X-Men Comics.  >_>


----------



## Riho (Feb 22, 2013)

Vega said:


> >_>


:3


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 22, 2013)

Ruastins Sona....  :sigh:  ... although not perfect.... its close enough for me


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 24, 2013)

Magick said:


> Garrus isn't a gay love interest, hate to break it to ya :/ I didn't like it either.


But he's in it and is apparently a hottie so I am intrigued.


----------



## Magick (Feb 24, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> But he's in it and is apparently a hottie so I am intrigued.



Fair enough, can't say I blame ya in that respect


----------



## Benjaminhusky (Feb 24, 2013)

i think i would die if i told anyone,so,it remains a secret


----------



## Riho (Feb 24, 2013)

Benjaminhusky said:


> i think i would die if i told anyone,so,it remains a secret


Then why post?
I admitted my crush for Mr. Snippy!
You should admit whatever it is you are hiding~


----------



## Benjaminhusky (Feb 24, 2013)

Riho said:


> You should admit whatever it is you are hiding~


i will,eventually,just waiting for a good time


----------



## Magick (Feb 25, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Sounds like I might enjoy playing Mass Effect more than I thought I would.


----------



## Ryuu (Feb 25, 2013)

^lol^


----------



## WolfBIOS (Feb 27, 2013)

Streak from Kyell Gold's Pendant of Fortune book.

I can't even say why really; he isn't a particularly engaging character and the reader never gets much insight to his thoughts. Maybe I like him because he's simple and I get to fill in the blanks. Doesn't hurt that he's a wolf.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Feb 27, 2013)

Renamon hands down. Is there a more badass but secretly soft on the inside character?


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 27, 2013)

WolfBIOS said:


> Streak from Kyell Gold's Pendant of Fortune book.
> 
> I can't even say why really; he isn't a particularly engaging character and the reader never gets much insight to his thoughts. Maybe I like him because he's simple and I get to fill in the blanks. Doesn't hurt that he's a wolf.



That series was so awesome. I was sad when Xillar the couger died. :c


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 4, 2013)

Is it weird that I am more aesthetically attracted to fictional characters, many of them being anthros, then real people?
No, what am I saying?  Of course not!  For a second I forgot what forum I was on.

Right now My attention's divided between Seras Victoria and Renamon.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 4, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> Is it weird that I am more aesthetically attracted to fictional characters, many of them being anthros, then real people?


Real people are subject to the rigors of reality, anthros (being fictional) aren't. Humans get dirty, have uneven eyes, are awkward or mean. 

Aaaanyway I'm rocking this Gilda crush. I tend to crush on jerks/bad-boys and girls for whatever reason. Probably because they are *too cool*. Plus I have a weakness for gryphons.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 4, 2013)

Renamon, definitely; she's the only thing considered "furry" that I actually like. It's a pretty hardcore thing... to tell you the truth, if I see an artist give her breasts, I become seriously pissed off, and I'm as straight as straight can get.

But then again, that mane could very well be there for a reason.... 

Also, after reading some issues of SD, I have grown quite attached to Tricerachops as well. 

... Samus; need I say more?


----------



## Hadraz (Mar 4, 2013)

Perfect Cell from DBZ. I have no idea why, I just found him adorable. Alistair from Dragon Age is a cutie too though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 4, 2013)

Outcast said:


> Also, after reading some issues of SD, I have grown quite attached to Tricerachops as well.


WHAAAAAAAT? Reading Super Dinosaur? Wow you get all the brownie points. TC is awesome. So awesome. Can't wait for her to come bacckkk.


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 6, 2013)

i think mine has developed into more love than crush, But for sure Ruastin.


----------



## Ace_Wolf (Mar 6, 2013)

Too many to list, but mostly canines...mind you..I always think of them in anthro, anywho... Vixey,Jenna,Alue, Krytsal, Renamon, Lady Marion...Nala and her daughter..heh, Colleen from Road Rovers oh and Lola from space Jam. Artist crushes...uhhh...dan near anything Blaze draws on FA...


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 6, 2013)

... 
Well... 
Zorori (Kaiketsu Zorori) and Nala From The Lion King. 
I JUST CAN'T RESIST DOZ EYEZ! D:


----------



## Benjaminhusky (Mar 6, 2013)

ok,ill admit
714055's Fursona


----------



## PulpKK (Mar 25, 2013)

I would have to agree with Outcast about renamon and with Ace Wolf about Krystal, they are amazing! I would have to add Felica from Darkstalkers i believe, or more recently from Marvel vs Capcom 3, as well as Aisha Clanclan from Outlaw Star and pretty much the entire female lead characters from Vandread and Samurai Harem...come to think of it... maybe i have too many fictional crushes! >.<


----------



## CalamitySquish (Mar 25, 2013)

Gaara from Naruto

I just loved his sinister-ness....haha!

I have a weak side for guys who love controll.

But not too much!


----------



## TigerBeacon (Mar 25, 2013)

Going to be the odd one out and say Rick Grimes from AMC Walking Dead.

Rugged men make me swoon.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 25, 2013)

Bowser - I don't know why. I just find him adorable. That and I feel sorry for him when Mario always defeats him. Maybe he kidnaps Peach because he loves her? I don't know. I'd be happy if he kidnapped me though *giggle*

Kimahri - I would LOVE to have a big, anthro blue lion guard me 24/7.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 25, 2013)

PulpKK said:


> I would have to agree with Outcast about renamon and with Ace Wolf about Krystal, they are amazing! I would have to add Felica from Darkstalkers i believe


Ah yes. The Holy Trinity of furry sex symbols. The Father (Renamon), The Son (Krystal), and The Holy Spirit (Felicia, because she's so furry right? :v).

I have a wicked crush on Marco from the comic _Saga_. I mean come on now.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a crush on Zoe Washburne from Firefly.




_Look at dat lady bein' all awesome. _She's pretty killer in the show you guys should watch it if you haven't.

And Xena.
And Hellboy..  or comic version of Abe Sapien because I think the movies took away his badassness, though the movie version is still pretty awesome imo, they just dulled him down.

/sigh


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 26, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I have a crush on Zoe Washburne from Firefly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd totally go gay for Xena...and maybe her. I also liked her role as Jasmine on Angel..

I also have a puppy crush on Angel....and Spike from BTVS.


----------



## pukedshark (Mar 26, 2013)

Marii Buratei from Joshiraku >.<


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 26, 2013)

Baloo
Kuma from Tekken
Yogi (mostly just the new CG version)
Smokey (ditto)
Beorn from The Hobbit

Shocking, I know. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 26, 2013)

You know who I remembered I like

Claire Redfield from Resident Evil 2/Code Veronica/Darkside Chronicles

She pretti.



pukedshark said:


> Marii Buratei from Joshiraku >.<



speak english please


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 27, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'd totally go gay for Xena...and maybe her. I also liked her role as Jasmine on Angel..
> 
> I also have a puppy crush on Angel....and Spike from BTVS.



I never saw Angel, but oddly enough I never found Buffy herself all that crush-worthy.  I need to turn in my lesbian card for that I guess.  I did like Willow though.


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 27, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'd totally go gay for Xena...and maybe her. I also liked her role as Jasmine on Angel..
> 
> I also have a puppy crush on Angel....and Spike from BTVS.



I prefer Gabrielle to Xena...Just to be different.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 27, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> I prefer Gabrielle to Xena...Just to be different.



Gabrielle was pretty awesome, too.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 27, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I never saw Angel, but oddly enough I never found Buffy herself all that crush-worthy.  I need to turn in my lesbian card for that I guess.  I did like Willow though.



I liked Willow more than Buffy if I were to chose which one to go gay for.



Moobelle Thundara said:


> I prefer Gabrielle to Xena...Just to be different.





MicheleFancy said:


> Gabrielle was pretty awesome, too.



She was, especially her character evolution. As a kid, I always liked Xena because I wanted to be tall and strong just like her. :V


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 28, 2013)

I've recently taken a liking to Kat from Gravity Rush and Ulquiorra from Bleach.  Two loveable (and hot) characters I don't have nearly enough fan art of.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2013)

Not really a genuine crush but goodness that foxy bingo mascot is a dish.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 28, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Not really a genuine crush but goodness that foxy bingo mascot is a dish.



This guy? 

[video=youtube;SA-t1dsnl0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA-t1dsnl0U[/video]

He scares me. It's like those hellish cartoons who walked amongst people in Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 28, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> This guy?
> 
> [video=youtube;SA-t1dsnl0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA-t1dsnl0U[/video]
> 
> He scares me. It's like those hellish cartoons who walked amongst people in Who Framed Roger Rabbit.



nightmarefuel.jpg


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

I can't remember the name of the game, but it is an old one where a man turned into an animal when collecting some items and he turned into something different on each level. I wouldn't call it a crush, but I always thought the bear was rather adorable.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 28, 2013)

Moobelle Thundara said:


> I can't remember the name of the game, but it is an old one where a man turned into an animal when collecting some items and he turned into something different on each level. I wouldn't call it a crush, but I always thought the bear was rather adorable.



Altered beast for the Sega Genesis?


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 28, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Altered beast for the Sega Genesis?



Sounds very familiar, yes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> This guy?
> 
> [video=youtube;SA-t1dsnl0U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA-t1dsnl0U[/video]
> 
> He scares me. It's like those hellish cartoons who walked amongst people in Who Framed Roger Rabbit.



Actually I was talking about the costume version, which is far less uncanny valley.


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't really have crushes on fictional characters, but the closest thing to it was Mavis from Hotel Transylvania.
And if it needs to be something furry related, then....perhaps Krystal from Starfox or Erma from Tenchi Muyo GXP.

Though really its just Mavis.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 29, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Altered beast for the Sega Genesis?


Prepare to meet your doom! 

No new crushes to report at the moment.


----------



## Jaseface (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok so I like:
Kovu from lion king 2
Balto there is just something about his eyes
Leon from resident evil 2

There are a few others but I wont tell who they are yet lol


----------



## Moobelle Thundara (Mar 29, 2013)

Donkey Kong too.

Yes, I am strange.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 29, 2013)

Max from Maximum Ride


----------



## Belluavir (Mar 29, 2013)

I had a massive crush on Zidane from Final Fantasy IX when I was a teenager.


----------



## Zabrina (Mar 29, 2013)

Hm... Are we going for animals here?


In that case...


Kovu from The Lion King 2.








Look at this little shit.








Look at him.








This little shit.


----------



## Magick (Mar 29, 2013)

Adding Kimahri, Grunt and Wrex to the crushlist of mine. Garrus is still at the top, though ^^;


----------



## Belluavir (Mar 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Hm... Are we going for animals here?
> 
> 
> In that case...
> ...



I can see why someone would think he's hot.


----------



## Zabrina (Mar 29, 2013)

Belluavir said:


> I can see why someone would think he's hot.




Of course you can.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 30, 2013)

Kagisnad said:


> Umm, as for animals, Scar all the way. <3


As far as Lion King characters go Scar tops my list. He's a sassy fruit cake.


----------



## Paradox Trigger (Mar 30, 2013)

Let's see, Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes, Linus Roache as Michael Cutter, Rorshach, Captain America, Dante, the 10th and 11th Doctor (David Tennant and Matt Smith) and Wolverine (Hugh Jackman). For the sake of peoples attention spans, I won't post a picture of each one. Plus, I think I may be melting.


----------



## Paradox Trigger (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh crap, I forgot about Garrus and Thane. Love Thane. As for furries. I don't know. Maybe Sonic the hedgehog when I was a kid? @_@ Or possibly the fox version of Robin Hood way back. What can I say? I'm a multi-tasker.


----------



## nonconformist (Mar 30, 2013)

I think the closest I've ever had to a fictional-character-crush would be Eridan from Homestuck, but there hasn't been anything else. Maybe I'm just weird. Nothing furry-related, either.

Okay, I am weird...


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll post the pics for mine this time.
My only real (or closest to real, I don't know that I have any fictional character crushes) is Mavis(Hotel Transylvania). I think.-




Though, if we're talking furry, the closest are Erma (Tenchi Muyo GXP)-









(the one on the right)


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 31, 2013)

And Krystal(Starfox):


----------



## Elani.Koala (Mar 31, 2013)

Flemeth, from Dragon Age 2. I absolutely _adore_ her. â™¥


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 31, 2013)

I waited til Easter to reveal this one: Bunnymund!! (From Rise of the Guardians.) 






Well, its not exactly a crush but he's voiced by Hugh Jackman so how could he not be sexy? Also, he's masculine without it becoming obnoxious.


----------



## Lea (Mar 31, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Vasquez from Aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to agree with you on that one. She is hot...

But I have to admit, I've had a crush on pretty much all female members of your squad in the Mass Effect Series. But Especially Liara.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 31, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I waited til Easter to reveal this one: Bunnymund!! (From Rise of the Guardians.)


Lets be honest he was 75% of the reason I went to see the movie and he did not disappoint.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2013)

When I was in middle school I had a thing for  Meruru ('Merle') from Escaflowne.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2013)

Elani.Koala said:


> Flemeth, from Dragon Age 2. I absolutely _adore_ her. â™¥


Flemeth is da shit!

And Varric. I mean, come on, Varric is the awesomeness with his crossbow and manliness. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 5, 2013)

Giaaaaaaaaaa. I forgot how cute and energetic she is. Plus that accent.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Giaaaaaaaaaa. I forgot how cute and energetic she is. Plus that accent.



who is this i must know


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> who is this i must know


A character from Kung-fu panda. I forgot her name.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> who is this i must know


Gia from Madagascar 3. Yeah I know: _Madagascar 3_. Trust me it's a good movie and she is hawtt.



> A character from Kung-fu panda. I forgot her name.


>8-O


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol, king Julian is hilarious.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Gia from Madagascar 3. Yeah I know: _Madagascar 3_. Trust me it's a good movie and she is hawtt.
> 
> >8-O


Holy shit yeah sorry. Isn't there a female leopard/cheetah in Kung fu panda though?


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lol, king Julian is hilarious.


Yeah. I wasn't in love with either of the first two movies, but I* love* the third one. In three the humor became really over-the-top and irreverent. Yet still clever. I know it seems like a cash-in or whatever, but trust me, it's the best Madagascar.



> A character from Kung-fu panda. I forgot her name.


Yeah there's Master Tigress and a few other female cats. It's a simple mistake


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lol, king Julian is hilarious.


Not just hilarious, _fucking_ hilarious.


----------



## briantaylor (Apr 7, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I don't really have crushes on fictional characters, but the closest thing to it was Mavis from Hotel Transylvania.
> And if it needs to be something furry related, then....perhaps Krystal from Starfox or Erma from Tenchi Muyo GXP.
> 
> Though really its just Mavis.



Of course it doesn't have to be furry related, but there's nothing wrong with picking "furry" characters either. But if it had to be furry related, I'm pretty sure Krystal would qualify..


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Yeah. I wasn't in love with either of the first two movies, but I* love* the third one. In three the humor became really over-the-top and irreverent. Yet still clever. I know it seems like a cash-in or whatever, but trust me, it's the best Madagascar.



I've heard the villian is pretty hilarious. I haven't seen it yet but I'm gonna rent it soon. Hopefully, it won't disappoint.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Apr 7, 2013)

"Hot Ice" Hilda from Outlaw Star got me into the ball-busting badass archetype/stereotype

also she has an eyepatch


----------



## Affexion (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I have more fictional crushes than real ones!
Egon from the 80's ghostbusters cartoon, Spike from Cowboy Bebop would be the big ones though.


----------



## Halceon (Apr 7, 2013)

When I was younger I had a pretty major crush on Holly Short from the Artemis Fowl series. 

More recently, probably Samus.


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Apr 13, 2013)

For me, it'd be Tali'Zorah from Mass Effect.

Admittedly, I'm a bit of a xenophile.  I blame Star Trek for that.


----------



## Riho (Apr 13, 2013)

This probably applies to everyone: My own fursona. If I met Riho IRL, I'd just hang on to him all day.
And at night, yifftastic things would happen.


----------



## Percy (Apr 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> This probably applies to everyone: My own fursona. If I met Riho IRL, I'd just hang on to him all day.
> And at night, yifftastic things would happen.


Narcissist. :V


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 13, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2013)

Percy said:


> Narcissist. :V



That's pretty funny, because my fursona is a daffodil.


----------



## miskey (Apr 13, 2013)

Lara Croft is pretty hot...and a badass


----------



## Riho (Apr 13, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That's pretty funny, because my fursona is a daffodil.


I retract my statement because I looked up "Flower Rule 34" and that's goddamn disgusting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2013)

Riho said:


> I retract my statement because I looked up "Flower Rule 34" and that's goddamn disgusting.



It was meant to be a reference to narcissus- the root word of narcissism ;^;


----------



## Riho (Apr 13, 2013)

Percy said:


> Narcissist. :V


I had to look that word up.
I laughed my goddamn ass off.


----------



## Percy (Apr 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's done. I could turn gay.


I'll just hold onto that quote for later use.


----------



## Ames (Apr 16, 2013)

Riker.

/thread

[yt]Ck-VIA1GUCY[/yt]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 16, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It was meant to be a reference to narcissus- the root word of narcissism ;^;



_*I*_ got it. :T


----------



## Retro (Apr 16, 2013)

My fictional character crush is probably my fursona because he's sort of like me.


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a crush on Kyo from Fruits Basket and Ran from Project Touhou!


----------



## Ellie the Lioness (Apr 17, 2013)

I would have to say Kovu from TLK though Ronan Dex from stargate Atlantis is a close second


----------



## Vega (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmmm, my fictional furry crushes haven't really changed much.

1. Madarao
2. Sajin Komamura
3. Hank Mccoy (Beast)
4. Kimahri
5. Garrus

When it come to the non fictional crushes...
1. Troy Baker
2. David Tennant
3. Matt Smith
4. Daniel Craig
5. Niel Patrick Harris.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 18, 2013)

So he's not fictional, but I'm totes sw00ning for Josh Groban lately.


----------



## Vega (Apr 18, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> So he's not fictional, but I'm totes sw00ning for Josh Groban lately.



Oh my~  He's pretty cute.


----------



## rhansen23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Honestly?  Major Hughes from Full Metal Alchemist. he's hot, smart, and funny . Also, Yosuke from Persona 4. Seriously, those two are AMAZING


----------



## Riho (Apr 27, 2013)

rhansen23 said:


> Honestly?  Major Hughes from Full Metal Alchemist. he's hot, smart, and funny .


Major Hughes IS hot, but why you would not go for Armstrong is completely beyond my comprehension.



Retro said:


> My fictional character crush is probably my fursona because he's sort of like me.


SEE?
SEE?
PERCY SEE THIS PERCY LOOK.


----------



## rhansen23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Riho said:


> Major Hughes IS hot, but why you would not go for Armstrong is completely beyond my comprehension.



I'm into the handsome, slender, almost geeky type. Armstrong's a bit muscular for my taste lol.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 27, 2013)

All of the dino men. Especially Tricerachops. Buncha huge shirtless dinos trooping around? Me gusta.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> It's done. I could turn gay.



Enjoy dying from his oversized dick.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 27, 2013)

I think it's the first symptom of vascular dementia, but I find the TLTS version of Speedy Gonsalez oddly adorable.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 27, 2013)

This asshole


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 27, 2013)

When I was younger, my crush was Shang from Mulan, as well as Mulan herself.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> How would you know the size of his member? >w>


Judging from his body structure.


----------



## TeezyBird (Apr 28, 2013)

Right now it's mostly Ghorbash the Iron-Hand





Also Dixie has been one since I was pretty young


----------



## Clancy (Apr 28, 2013)

hjohjol,mÃ±Â´l,mÃ±Â´Â´j


----------



## Aleu (Apr 28, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Flemeth is da shit!
> 
> And Varric. I mean, come on, Varric is the awesomeness with his crossbow and manliness. :V


Nathaniel from Awakening is pretty hot.
And Zevran from Origins...dat accent ^////^
as well as Alistair. Dat personality I love it <3

and a small thing for Morrigan. HEY SHE'S OBJECTIVELY HOT SHUT UP!!


----------



## Riho (Apr 28, 2013)

My fursona's butt *swoon* 
:V


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 28, 2013)

Riho said:


> My fursona's butt *swoon*
> :V


That's just...ugh.  I don't even know.  This place is so weird.


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 28, 2013)

My bad, I posted on the wrong thread


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 28, 2013)

Totally misread that.


----------



## Riho (Apr 29, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> That's just...ugh.  I don't even know.  This place is so weird.


Did you or did you not see the :V?
Because that means sarcasm.
No, I do not want to have sex with my own butt. I feel that my fursona is a part of myself, and even pawing off to a pic of my fursona (nekkid or not) Would feel like pawing off to a picture of myself. 
Just making sure you understand. I'm not as weird as you think.
*doffs hat*


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 29, 2013)

Riho said:


> Did you or did you not see the :V?
> Because that means sarcasm.
> No, I do not want to have sex with my own butt. I feel that my fursona is a part of myself, and even pawing off to a pic of my fursona (nekkid or not) Would feel like pawing off to a picture of myself.
> Just making sure you understand. I'm not as weird as you think.
> *doffs hat*


Haha I'm aware of the sarcasm, but you have to admit, that was still pretty weird.


----------



## Percy (Apr 29, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Haha I'm aware of the sarcasm, but you have to admit, that was still pretty weird.


Furries, man.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 29, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Haha I'm aware of the sarcasm, but you have to admit, that was still pretty weird.



Would you not have sex with yourself? 

I'd do me. I'd do me so hard...(reference fail)


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Apr 29, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Would you not have sex with yourself?
> 
> I'd do me. I'd do me so hard...(reference fail)



I got the reference.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 29, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> I got the reference.



Thank you, I can rest easy now.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 29, 2013)

Claire Stanfield from _Baccano!_


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Nathaniel from Awakening is pretty hot.
> And Zevran from Origins...dat accent ^////^
> as well as Alistair. Dat personality I love it <3
> 
> and a small thing for Morrigan. HEY SHE'S OBJECTIVELY HOT SHUT UP!!



In comparison to the two biggest whores in that series (Zevran and Isabela), Alistair has to be the biggest whore of them all.

And Yes, I do have a crush on Alistair as well. Sign me up for the fanclub. :V


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Felicia is better!!!!


Tailbain? Talbain? Talbain? I don't even like werewolves and Talbain is hot to me.
I agree with you though. Felicia is hotter than Morrigan. She also probably wouldn't suck out your life force if you had sex with her 0_o Stupid succubi.


----------



## Riho (Apr 29, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Would you not have sex with yourself?
> 
> I'd do me. I'd do me so hard...(reference fail)


I like this guy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Felicia is better!!!!





benignBiotic said:


> Tailbain? Talbain? Talbain? I don't even like werewolves and Talbain is hot to me.
> I agree with you though. Felicia is hotter than Morrigan. She also probably wouldn't suck out your life force if you had sex with her 0_o Stupid succubi.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 9, 2013)

Not really a proper crush, but I want to snuggle Artie (the ninja) so bad. She's so fucking adorable! I don't fall victim to bouts of KAWAII often, but man I would cuddle her platonically so hard


----------



## septango (May 10, 2013)

starfire


----------



## CatterHatter (May 10, 2013)

Too many to mention really. I gush too much about fictional characters. To name a few: I heartthrob for Bowser and Yoshi both. Bob, the purple cat from Animal Crossing is a guilty pleasure. 
King, Mimiga - Cave Story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's the one with the sword. 
Garr, Gargoyle beefcake - Breath of Fire III. Rand, "Armadillo" hulk - Breath of Fire II. Larc, Wolf dragoon - Legend of Mana

I've even crushed on ones I've designed myself, and most of the time it is unintentional when making them. Yep, I know, pitiful. My Death Demon, Mortmercaton, is a good example. My art is unable to express his sexiness so far, but I'm working on it. Dace Dowd the rabbit changeling from a story of mine. Lutefisk from FA has made some totally crush-worthy characters, and most of them don't even have names. Sexy shamans...



Hewge said:


> And just because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! And let's not forget Bruce Campbell as King of Thieves! Gotta throw a guy in. I'm not bi, I'm gay. Xena's still hot stuff though.

Added: Oh, and this is a worthy mention. When I was still a kid I had an admiration crush on Loial the Ogier from Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series of books. I feel in love with his mind and personality. He was such an amazing support character.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 10, 2013)

Strangely enough, I have found myself crushing on Dragon Slayer Ornstein from the game Dark Souls. 
He doesn't speak, he doesn't really have any back story, and you can't even tell what he looks like underneath all that armor except that he's exceptionally tall.

And yet I still love him...


----------



## CelestialRat (May 11, 2013)

Fox Mulder from ex files. I don't like David Duchovney. Just Fox. 

I want to believe, baby. Wrowr.


----------



## Joey (May 11, 2013)

Alright, I'll just say it; I have a man crush on Don Karnage.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 11, 2013)

Alex The Lemur said:


> Alright, I'll just say it; I have a man crush on Don Karnage.



Gotta say that's a good one.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 12, 2013)

HereKittyKitty said:


> Strangely enough, I have found myself crushing on Dragon Slayer Ornstein from the game Dark Souls.
> He doesn't speak, he doesn't really have any back story, and you can't even tell what he looks like underneath all that armor except that he's exceptionally tall.
> 
> And yet I still love him...


That lion mask *swoon* :V


----------



## Hakucho-Ann (May 12, 2013)

If you mean anthro animals, then adult Kimba/Leo (Jungle Emperor Leo/Kimba the White Lion) and ArgaÃ¯ (Argai The Prophecy). I seem to really like handsome lion funny animals...


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 12, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That lion mask *swoon* :V


I've always had a thing for guys who try to kill me with lightning.


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Felicia is better!!!!


Who?


Ozriel said:


> In comparison to the two biggest whores in that series (Zevran and Isabela), Alistair has to be the biggest whore of them all.
> 
> And Yes, I do have a crush on Alistair as well. Sign me up for the fanclub. :V


Wat? Alistair was a virgin. How is he a whore? I mean, Zevran would fuck anything that moved...and probably kill it if he had to. Yes, Isabela is most definitely a whore as well.

But Alistair gets all...squeamish and fidgety any time something sexual was mentioned.
The best conversation is the "Have you ever licked a lamp post in winter?" direction. I thought I was going to lose it.




HereKittyKitty said:


> I've always had a thing for guys who try to kill me with lightning.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 13, 2013)

Morgan Freeman.
From any age/era. idgaf. I just need him.



If it's gotta be a furry of some sort, then...


Fuhhh...

I guess I'd go with Renamon, because that's what everyone else likes.
I never even watched Pokemon.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (May 13, 2013)

DevistatedDrone said:


> Morgan Freeman.



HE'S FAKE!? D:

If we're going down the actor road I'd have to say Will Smith, in a weird way I feel I'd marry him or settle for having him as a relative.

But as far as animu goes it was InuYasha, NO REGRETS


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Cadbury bunny when I was 4-5 years old. 
Krystal from starfox when I was 12-13 years old.
The funny thing is they are both female, and now i'm 23 years old and completely gay (male). 
Though I can't deny that I still find Krystal attractive when her girl-parts are covered x3


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Who?
> 
> Wat? Alistair was a virgin. How is he a whore? I mean, Zevran would fuck anything that moved...and probably kill it if he had to. Yes, Isabela is most definitely a whore as well.
> 
> ...



There's more fanart and porn of Alistair than Zevran. That means he's the new Crystal of DA. :V


----------



## DevistatedDrone (May 13, 2013)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> HE'S FAKE!? D:
> 
> If we're going down the actor road I'd have to say Will Smith, in a weird way I feel I'd marry him or settle for having him as a relative.
> 
> But as far as animu goes it was InuYasha, NO REGRETS



Nutts, I meant to put "Any character he's played" in there as well.
One of us was durnk posting last night >.>


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> But as far as animu goes it was InuYasha, NO REGRETS



Oh, InuYasha...his voice was annoying but he had bad boy charm and took his shirt off a lot. 

In my day, the girls all loved Sesshomaru. :/


----------



## Riho (May 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh, InuYasha...his voice was annoying but he had bad boy charm and took his shirt off a lot.
> 
> In my day, the girls all loved Sesshomaru. :/


While we're talking about anime crushes, I would totally snuggle with* Kurama from YuYu Hakusho, or Guts from Berserk.



*plow


----------



## Ranguvar (May 13, 2013)

this fatty


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 13, 2013)

Aleu said:


>


OMG SO SEXY! :V


----------



## benignBiotic (May 13, 2013)

Yo anime crushes? 






Guess who finally saw _Rebuild of Eva 3.33_? I'm not even a bishy guy, but omg Kaworu STAHP.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> In my day, the girls all loved Sesshomaru. :/



Ah yes, when a friend of mine recommended Inuyasha to me, she was raving about Sesshomaru...

Never saw the appeal, myself.


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> There's more fanart and porn of Alistair than Zevran. That means he's the new Crystal of DA. :V


*drools*

AHEM on the topic of InuYasha I've always went with Miroku.

Also Stein from Soul Eater as well as Spirit.


----------



## silver_foxfang (May 14, 2013)

Binka from shinzo when i was young, Inuyasha is dreamy lmao,molly from oban star racers,brandy from brandyandmrwhiskers,tails the fox, some no name dragones from a political cartoon, tod from fox and the hound, bolt, rain, lady, Brian and jasper from family guy, balto, and Gwen tenison! 


That's not even a start! lololol..... Am i going to hell? hehe ^_^;


  you all know Brian is hot dont lie theres nothing wrong with me! dont look at me like that.... Maby there is something wrong with YOU!!!â€‹    Didn't  think about that one did you?!  Nonono they never do mmwahahahaha 
WHO WANTS A COOKIE?!?!


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2013)

harley quinn


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

I've had a boner for sergals recently. Does that count as a fictional character? :V


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I've had a boner for sergals recently. Does that count as a fictional character? :V



Tell us something that doesn't give you a boner, Mentova :V


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> Tell us something that doesn't give you a boner, Mentova :V



A lot of things. >:C


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 14, 2013)

Mentova said:


> A lot of things. >:C


Whatever you say, *FOX*.
... Now I'm curious... Like what?
Please elaborate a 500 word essay here :V


----------



## MaxMorsus (May 16, 2013)

Hunter from Road Rovers






Rahzar from TMNT






Goliath from Gargoyles


----------



## BRN (May 16, 2013)

I'm just gonna come right out here and say...






Love these guys. They're adorable personalities. :3


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (May 16, 2013)

So many for me, it will be impossible to not miss some out.
The ones which turn me into a drooling wreck are Beelzemon and Stingmon from Digimon.
Others,
Tuxedo Mask (Sailor moon) - but only in costume, Rayman, Steven from Pokemon, the Doctor, and Lupin from Harry Potter.

And also, while I wrote my book I managed to fall in love with the villain I made..


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2013)

MaxMorsus said:


> Hunter from Road Rovers



I rather liked him too. But Blitz was always my fav.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 16, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> But Blitz was always my fav.


omg me too. His cute insecurity and hella ho yay with Exile.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> omg me too. His cute insecurity and hella ho yay with Exile.



My tastes have changed now though...so actually Exile might be my new fav. Russian men are awesome.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 17, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> My tastes have changed now though...so actually Exile might be my new fav. Russian men are awesome.


Russian accents kill me every time. So sexy.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 18, 2013)

Now here's a more adultminded crush. Rakushun from Twelve Kingdoms. 

He's not only kind, patient, loyal, humble, and soft spoken...he's the only character in the entire series that is a good person through and through. Prehaps its people like rakushun i'm really attracted to irl and not the buff eye candy I've listed before. Becuase of all the fictional character's out there...he reminds me of my boyfriend the most.


----------



## Thaistick421 (May 19, 2013)

Scooby Doo. Especially under the influence of marijuana. HA!


----------



## Vega (May 19, 2013)

Sajin Komamura from Bleach.





Especially after rewatching bleach episodes with him in it, and after finding this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9dggPpRLeY

:3

Still have a fictional crush on Madarao and Hank Mccoy(Beast).


----------



## HereKittyKitty (May 19, 2013)

Vega said:


> Sajin Komamura from Bleach.


Oh my, yes. He is one of my favorite captains.


----------



## Fyra (May 19, 2013)

Oh dear. Embarrassingly, the first fictional character crush of mine was Kovu from TLK 2.These days I mostly have crushes on male British celebrities/the characters they play. It's sad how much power accents have over me.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 24, 2013)

I'm back on the Thrakos[SFW] train. He rekindled my love of Bangaa :-]


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 24, 2013)

While bit embarrasing, the closest thing to a crush I would have is to Cure from Jade cocoon 2. As I have grown older I've realised how bad the voice acting for the game is, but Cure is just a tragic character. All she wants to do is be human and live with everyone and be happy, but is feared and hated, and even hunted, believed she is the dragon God Kamuel, which is partially true as the dragon God does reside within her though she is more of an unwilling host. and when she finally gets to the water orb, which has the potential to grant her wish, the water orb turns her and you into your darker forms and you are forced to kill her. To many who play the game if you hate cutesy characters, you may dispise her, but I adore her simply because of her innocence and curiosity mixed in with her sadness.

Anyway thats enough rambling, though she is probably the closest thing to a video game crush I have.


For Anime, Maybe Shana from shakugan no shana would be the best bet.

...Or Shion from Higrashi, but like Cure this is very much a more emotional one than "holy fuck she is adorable", but reather she is a complexand again tragic character. As you can tell Im a sucker for tragedy. So sue me.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

Once again I don't really have fictional character crushes and I especially don't have crushes on males...But for some reason I feel like I've got something close to a crush, if not a crush, on Inuyasha. Especially in this fanart.
I also kind of like Flo Financier from Solatorobo.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 22, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


>


Adorbs yo. 

I'm going through a bit of a Bunnymund phase, obvi. His handsomeness quotient is quite high.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Adorbs yo.
> 
> I'm going through a bit of a Bunnymund phase, obvi. His handsomeness quotient is quite high.




With a perfect accent to match, as well.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Adorbs yo.
> 
> I'm going through a bit of a Bunnymund phase, obvi. His handsomeness quotient is quite high.


That's a girl though. Don't you mean "her" not "his"?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> His


You failed :V
It's a her yo


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the only actual crush I've ever had on a fictional character was Jareth (played by David Bowie) from The Labyrinth. 

 I must say I had a small obsession with Balto in my teenage years, but that progressed quickly from "Omg want to marry" into "I love this character in an intense platonic way".


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 22, 2013)

Sparklepaws said:


> I think the only actual crush I've ever had on a fictional character was Jareth (played by David Bowie) from The Labyrinth.



Pfft hahaha, I swear the best part of that movie was David Bowie's magically growing crotch bulge.
It literally has it's own FB page.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 22, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Pfft hahaha, I swear the best part of that movie was David Bowie's magically growing crotch bulge.
> It literally has it's own FB page.



It was simply the best. 

What I find even more hilarious though is how the film-makers had to have known, it's not exactly something you could miss. I think they just decided one day that David Bowie in spandex would bring in more box-office cash and rolled with it xD


----------



## FriendKiller96 (Jun 22, 2013)

I like myself.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 22, 2013)

Midna from Zelda Twilight Princess. Her attitude and smartassery is just attractive to me. Plus she's pretty hot in her real form.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

SiriusWolf said:


> Minda from Zelda Twilight Princess. Her attitude and smartassery is just attractive to me. Plus she's pretty hot in her real form.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who found Midna's personality cute and her look to be attractive.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm back on the Thrakos[SFW] train. He rekindled my love of Bangaa :-]


Haha, my friend did that badge.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

For some homo reason . . .
Chii from Chobits.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

Where to begin...






...that'll do.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Missing image is missing :U


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Where to begin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Image be broke...
I wan't to know what gets you off!! D:


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Image be broke...
> I wan't to know what gets you off!! D:


Yes, waffle wants to know what arouses your cock and makes you grab hold until you spurt a sticky load all over the fucking place :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh god dammit THE BOSS from MGS3

She has so much charisma and purpose it's hard not to be attracted to her. And that bandana oh murr.




LegitWaterfall said:


> Yes, waffle wants to know what arouses your cock and makes you grab hold until you spurt a sticky load all over the fucking place.



That is some nasty shit for a 14 year old to say >:c


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> That is some nasty shit for a 14 year old to say >:c


Wah, I forgot my sarcastic face.
I shall add it now.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Oh god dammit THE BOSS from MGS3
> 
> She has so much charisma and purpose it's hard not to be attracted to her. And that bandana oh murr.


Agreed. I have the same cock attraction to her.


> That is some nasty shit for a 14 year old to say >:c


But its truuuuuuuuueeee....


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But its truuuuuuuuueeee....


Don't be sad, there are little kids who say worst stuff than I do.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Agreed. I have the same cock attraction to her.



It is more than base cock attraction, shit it's probably beyond that. Metal Gear has influenced me more than a vidyagame series should, but better that than Final Fantasy or something.



LegitWaterfall said:


> Don't be sad, there are little kids who say worst stuff than I do.



I know but it is still nasty. It's amazing what a colon and a capital 'v' can do for a sentence.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I know but it is still nasty. It's amazing what a colon and a capital 'v' can do for a sentence.


Yup. You have been exposed to me on Italian Ices.
We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 22, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Yup. You have been exposed to me on Italian Ices.
> We apologize for the inconvenience.



Damn your avatar good sir, it fits everything you say. I genuinely cannot hate you.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Sparklepaws said:


> Damn your avatar good sir, it fits everything you say. I genuinely cannot hate you.


No one can hate Legit.
She is in our circle jerk that in no way means we're all pedos


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> No one can hate Legit.
> She is in our circle jerk that in no way means we're all pedos



Lolk waffles, whatever helps you sleep at night! :V


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 22, 2013)

Fuck yeah, Arcanine bitches.
But only anthro Arcanines like this fanart(Warning, link may be slightly NSFW) :3


----------



## FriendKiller96 (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought this said "Your fictional Character", not "Your fictional character crush" O___O Wow, yeah I don't have a fictional character crush. I feel stupid for posting that picture now xD


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Fuck yeah, Arcanine bitches.
> But only anthro Arcanines like this fanart(Warning, link may be slightly NSFW) :3



Why did I think you'd link to this?


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Why did I think you'd link to this?


Because she looks hot, is anthro, and may be considered slightly NSFW.
I think I've seen other characters with a similar art style before...Probably from the same artist. They look a lot alike. Still, doesn't change the fact that they look really good.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

Sparklepaws said:


> Lolk waffles, whatever helps you sleep at night! :V


:3c


XoPachi said:


> Why did I think you'd link to this?


Because we straight furs have this silly notion that most furs aren't gay :V
Yes I know most aren't gay, it was a joke.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

I only thought so because that artist is extremely popular from what I understand.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I only thought so because that artist is extremely popular from what I understand.



A modicum of respect for not using 'popufur'. Infact have a bushel of respects.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 23, 2013)

Did someone say popufur?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Did someone say popufur?


I like to imagine you got up at 12pm (or 1 idunno) just because Seekrit said Popufur.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

But puns! 
Puns are fun!


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> That's a girl though. Don't you mean "her" not "his"?


I was talking about Bunnymund -_-



			
				d.batty said:
			
		

> Haha, my friend did that badge.


Your friend is -talented-


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I only thought so because that artist is extremely popular from what I understand.



Or "poppyfur", I've heard that one a lot as well.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Last person who used it got the scorn of the galaxy. I'm not in the mood to rustle jimmies over something that petty.
> Besides, he's not just popular among furries. Looking further his work was used in Nat Geo (of course...not in a positive light).



Nat Geo? I don't understand, I thought they were a reputable publication.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Fuck yeah, Arcanine bitches.
> But only anthro Arcanines like this fanart(Warning, link may be slightly NSFW) :3


Ban this filth.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 24, 2013)

I is confused, are you saying we is the dark side just because we is furry?


----------



## Vega (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 25, 2013)

Vega said:


> *snip*


I think we get the idea.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jun 25, 2013)

Portia Porcupine from the Get Along Gang.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2013)

...I would have never guessed.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, the name does kind of give it away, doesn't it?:grin:


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 26, 2013)

Vega said:


> *snip*


Yeah dude, you've posted this many times before I believe.


Portia's #1 Fan said:


> Yeah, the name does kind of give it away, doesn't it?:grin:


If you know what Portia is from and who its referring to. I didn't know, so its not too much of a giveaway.


----------



## Foxweard (Jun 26, 2013)

'Todd' from Stargate SG1
Vasquez & Ripley from the Alien franchise
John Pope from Falling Skies


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 26, 2013)

Forgive me if I've posted this before, but...
Claire Stanfield from _Baccano!_ Hands down.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 26, 2013)

The Astounding Wolf Man/ Gary Hampton. Ooh la la. 






Fun Fact: Wolf Man was my introduction to comic books. The furry in me couldn't pass it up.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 26, 2013)

Every micro that has ever existed, the keyword there is "has", they got crushed.  

Oh wait you mean like love. Nooooope.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2013)

....
huh?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 27, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ....
> huh?



He means crush as in to stomp on or some weird shit.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 27, 2013)

Foxweard said:


> 'Todd' from Stargate SG1
> John Pope from Falling Skies



Which is Todd?
Screw John. Tom is, like, the only guy I'm gay for.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The Astounding Wolf Man/ Gary Hampton. Ooh la la.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First you introduce me.to super dinosaur, now this? You sir deserve an award.  I just bought volume 1.  The rest next paycheck.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 27, 2013)

d.batty said:


> First you introduce me.to super dinosaur, now this? You sir deserve an award.  I just bought volume 1.  The rest next paycheck.


Nice! Wolf Man is really good. It's cool because it was the artists first book so you see it get better every issue. Compare this (issue 1) with this (issue 20-ish) ... His art by the end puts his earlier work to shame.

I made a list of comic recommendations for furries if you want more.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 27, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Nice! Wolf Man is really good. It's cool because it was the artists first book so you see it get better every issue. Compare this (issue 1) with this (issue 20-ish) ... His art by the end puts his earlier work to shame.
> 
> I made a list of comic recommendations for furries if you want more.


Hheh right on. I've got Pride of Baghdad, I'll have to check out the others.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2013)

Naoto Shirogane from Persona 4






Such a babe, man.


----------



## Spark (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine, krystal. Her face is just so gentle.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Nat Geo? I don't understand, I thought they were a reputable publication.


Not really no. They're just popular.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Not really no. They're just popular.



It saddens me by the greatly. Note that I take what you say as fact because I have developed a respect for you that transcends merely googling because you have given me no reason to do so. God if your brain was any sexier I don't even.


----------



## Riho (Jun 30, 2013)

Mr. Wade Wilson, aka Deadpool. Although that's less of a crush than a "I really think it would be badass to be friends with you" sort of thing.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 30, 2013)

I've always had a bit of a thing for Mitzi from Lackadaisy.





Also Tailsrulz' Felicia.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

You.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hheh right on. I've got Pride of Baghdad, I'll have to check out the others.


You don't own Blacksad? What kind of furry are you?!

I like Blue Mary! I like her design, and I'm not just talking about her 'top.' She's small and spunky but uses crazy wrestling moves. Such a cutie.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 2, 2013)

If we're taking about a human character, it'll hafta be Ash Ketchum* (he was 10 years old when I was younger than him so I just imagine him having grown up, even if each new season chooses to have him look exactly the same, save for outfit changes).

If a less than human character... off the top of my head I'd say Ratchet from the Ratchet & Clank series.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> You don't own Blacksad? What kind of furry are you?!
> 
> I like Blue Mary! I like her design, and I'm not just talking about her 'top.' She's small and spunky but uses crazy wrestling moves. Such a cutie.


I skimmed through it at my friends house, wasn't big on it.


XoPachi said:


> The sexiest fox in the world. NSFW


Oh you.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm sorry but.







Can we talk about how sexy spongebob is.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 2, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I'm sorry but.
> 
> 
> Can we talk about how sexy spongebob is.



No.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 2, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> No.




:C


â€‹i actually knew someone was gonna say that


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jul 3, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> You don't own Blacksad? What kind of furry are you?!
> 
> I like Blue Mary! I like her design, and I'm not just talking about her 'top.' She's small and spunky but uses crazy wrestling moves. Such a cutie.


I don't even know who that is and I like her already.

Anyway, I also really like Mileena.






I'll even deal with her toofers, I don't care. Second best female villain ever, right behind Kerrigan. She's also my main in MK9 because she's so damn fast.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 3, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Can we talk about how sexy spongebob is.



Yes.


----------



## BRN (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh, we're doing humanoids now?








This guy is literally concentrated _"fuck you"_ in a barrel.

And he named his sword "Pillowtalk". I mean, _come on_. You can't get any fuck-youier than that.


----------



## Generalissimo (Jul 3, 2013)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Also Tailsrulz' Felicia.



That's fancy.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute little bastard eating that waffle.

Mmmmmm waffles.


----------



## Recel (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Cute little bastard eating that waffle.
> 
> Mmmmmm waffles.



Quick! To the pairing game! Nana nana nana nana...

And I don't have fictional crushes my self... I have fucking psychiatric hatreds!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 3, 2013)

I used to have the biggest crush on  Sanosuke  from Rurouni Kenshin as a kid. 

Gotta love those good hearted bad boys.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I used to have the biggest crush on  Sanosuke  from Rurouni Kenshin as a kid.
> 
> Gotta love those good hearted bad boys.



Oh man, I loved Rurouni Kenshin and had a crush on this guy too as well as Rurouni himself.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 3, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> Oh man, I loved Rurouni Kenshin and had a crush on this guy too as well as Rurouni himself.



My brother owns every book in the manga. He's equally badass in those.


----------



## Cain (Jul 3, 2013)

A lot of videogame characters (Garrus, Kerrigan, ilu)
A lot of anime characters (Oh Ed your hair is so sexy~)
A lot of TV show characters (Daenerys you conquer/liberate like a badass)
A lot of characters from novels.

I have a lot of crushes mmk ;-;


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 3, 2013)

Carter from SG-1 always stirred something downstairs for me. There's just something about women with short hair~


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jul 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Carter from SG-1 always stirred something downstairs for me. There's just something about women with short hair~








She can bulldoze my home to make racially segregated subdivisions any day.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Carter from SG-1 always stirred something downstairs for me. There's just something about women with short hair~



I liked Vala more. She has that charm to her.


And to an certain extent Jack O'Neil


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I liked Vala more. She has that charm to her.
> 
> 
> And to an certain extent Jack O'Neil



That's O'Neill. With two L's.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 3, 2013)

Teal'c's laval pouch. Hot amirite? :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> That's O'Neill. With two L's.



I was autocorrected. It tell me " NO. ITS O'NEIL"


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Teal'c's laval pouch. Hot amirite? :V



I suppose it'd be good if you liked fisting but hated poop :v



Falaffel said:


> I was autocorrected. It tell me " NO. ITS O'NEIL"



I was paraphrasing the man himself, scrub. RDA4EVA.


----------



## Ristray (Jul 3, 2013)

Well I remember having my first furry crush when I was a little kid. Had a thing for Norbert from the Angry Beavers. Then I've crushed pretty hard for Thrall from WoW.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 4, 2013)

Nickel from Nordguard, hes a sexy puppy.
Sorry if the img is to large, I cant resize on my phone.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 4, 2013)

Veeennnooommmm. Essentially a living latex suit and oh my that tongue ... Sorrynotsorry.


----------



## bellum_letale (Jul 6, 2013)

Calanthe and The Aghama, from Storm Constantine's "Wraeththu Chronicles."
Hnnnggghhhh, mystical androgynous beasties, yes please. *n*


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 6, 2013)

Pachi loves lamp :3c


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> *FALSE.*
> 
> It was actually an extension of the diversiform humor I practice.
> From the introduction of my post i.e. "_Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.
> ...


Somehow I knew you were going to pull something like this.
Asuming such I noticed how it was not said and as to not leave you hanging I pointed out the obvious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Somehow I knew you were going to pull something like this.
> Asuming such I noticed how it was not said and as to not leave you hanging I pointed out the obvious.



I am so brilliant.

Also, this girl. THIS GIRL! She's so cute and sweet looking. ;w;
(The whole give a llama get a llama thing is a DeviantArt gimmick. Llama badges. Stupid, but hey...)


----------



## Gnarl (Jul 6, 2013)

OK now on the question of my first Fictional character crush, it was in 1969 With Vamperella I think the character was a female shapeshifter, some kind of cat but I do not rember her name.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 6, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> You.



I'm not fictional, baby. I'm the real deal.


----------



## Tyranny (Jul 6, 2013)

I don't actually have a crush on a fictional character BUT I did have a dream last year about Rei from NGE , and, if I were able to play katawa shoujo, I'd almost always would play Rins story for obvious kinky reasons of mine.


----------



## Riho (Jul 6, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> That's O'Neill. With two L's.


Like Ryan O'neill, but with the name Jack in front of it.
(Please let somebody get this asskicker of a joke)


----------



## CyanCosine (Jul 7, 2013)

._.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Realizing I never put a serious crush out let's do this.





Wendy :I
Something about the goggles/dog tag.
More might come as I remember :V


----------



## Riho (Jul 7, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Realizing I never put a serious crush out let's do this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wolfy-Nail really needs to stop drawing these sexy, sexy ladies.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 7, 2013)

Riho said:


> Wolfy-Nail really needs to stop drawing these sexy, sexy ladies.


Never :c


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 8, 2013)

*Garudamon*

My longest running Digimon crush. Forget Renamon.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

This thing.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 8, 2013)

Not really a crush but...I'd want to spend time around her often I think.
Lucy from Elfen Lied:


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Something about her.
I dont even know really.

(Zia from Bastion)


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 8, 2013)

Zabrina's avatar. Damn that thing is cute. XD


----------



## Miniver (Jul 8, 2013)

England from Hetalia, and if I were still reading the Sonic (Archie) comics I'd probably still love Remington.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 8, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> Zabrina's avatar. Damn that thing is cute. XD




c;








This cutie right here.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 8, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> c;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pig or the cute girl assaulting the pig?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> All the sudden, I want to be bottom to Blaze the Cat...
> Not sure why.
> Not...sure...at all.


~Xo and thunder thighs sitting in a tree~

Yess, this is awesome. Still coasting on this Garuda crusshhhh


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 9, 2013)

Godamnit, bB...now I gotta go watch Garuda kick Myotismon's ass again. 

Also I sorta did have a crush on Rajan for a while. 






He's a beggar turned thief that owns a palace and makes "Spice". Power is very sexy.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm gay for Sly Cooper. He runs about with no trousers on, he is so asking for it.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Godamnit, bB...now I gotta go watch Garuda kick Myotismon's ass again.
> 
> Also I sorta did have a crush on Rajan for a while.
> 
> ...


Sly has a lot of cool characters. He and Fox are both pretty hotness. Gotta love a charming rogue


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I'm gay for Sly Cooper. He runs about with no trousers on, he is so asking for it.



You just persuaded me to crush on sly cooper.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> You just persuaded me to crush on sly cooper.



Who could resist that cheeky charm?






Me and Sly sitting in a tree, [CENSORED] while [GOODNESS] and then [OH MY] with [WHY] on his [WHAT]~


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2013)

and then, suddenly, Chip the wolf.


----------



## Tyranny (Jul 9, 2013)

That reminds me, Penelope is pretty neat, now that she's showed her true colors. And Carmelita and Neyla.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> and then, suddenly, Chip the wolf.



I feel strange :/


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> and then, suddenly, Chip the wolf.



Oh gawd yes... Yes,  eat those biscuits... Yes ohmigawd so hawt,  yes yes yes.... Oh Chippy drink that milk,  slurp it... 
Oh bby that was good breakfast. 
... 
:I


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh gawd yes... Yes,  eat those biscuits... Yes ohmigawd so hawt,  yes yes yes.... Oh Chippy drink that milk,  slurp it...
> Oh bby that was good breakfast.
> ...
> :I


We learn more about your fetishes every day, Flaffel.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Oh gawd yes... Yes,  eat those biscuits... Yes ohmigawd so hawt,  yes yes yes.... Oh Chippy drink that milk,  slurp it...


Biscuits?! You're European?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Biscuits?! You're European?



Incorrect is what he is. Those are clearly cookies being eaten by that kinda cute wolf guy.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Incorrect is what he is. Those are clearly cookies being eaten by that kinda cute wolf guy.


As far as I know-- what Americans call 'cookies' and 'crackers' the rest of the world calls 'biscuits' and 'wafers' respectively.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> As far as I know-- what Americans call 'cookies' and 'crackers' the rest of the world calls 'biscuits' and 'wafers' respectively.



Yeah but those are cookies. Cookie Crisp man, it's on the box. Obey the box.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Biscuits?! You're European?



I'm American but biscuits sounded more Sexual...  :I


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I'm American but biscuits sounded more Sexual...  :I



Cookies is a sexual slang though, isn't it?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Cookies is a sexual slang though, isn't it?



Everything is sexual slang. Waffle on over and bake my Mars Bar in your Skittles?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 9, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Everything is sexual slang. Waffle on over and bake my Mars Bar in your Skittles?



Cheeky.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Cookies is a sexual slang though, isn't it?


Nookie is a sexual slang. Ala Kid Rock. (Wow Kid Rock? What am I 10?).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 9, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Nookie is a sexual slang. Ala Kid Rock. (Wow Kid Rock? What am I 10?).


10 or absolutely fucking retarded.


----------



## JCobalt (Jul 9, 2013)

Monita





MONITA

I mean, come on. She's so helpful!


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> The pig or the cute girl assaulting the pig?




The girl. I hate that pig's guts.


â€‹sorry waddles :c


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 10, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> The girl. I hate that pig's guts.â€‹sorry waddles :c


I need to watch gravity falls...


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I need to watch gravity falls...




Yes, yes you do.

just don't start shipping the twins because trust me your life will turn into crap damn you pinecest


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sadly, yes. There is porn of this. And not a personified sexy robo chick, no. JUST like this. :I



Bet she gives a mean stickjob.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 10, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Bet she gives a mean stickjob.



Handjob. That's exactly what it was.


----------



## Tyranny (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know why I didn't think of this before, but even though I'm not sexually attracted to anthros, I did try and fap to mental images of mayhem and mischief one time, I just woke up one morning remembering a dream and was in that particular mood.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 11, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> I don't know why I didn't think of this before, but even though I'm not sexually attracted to anthros, *I did try and fap* to mental images of mayhem and mischief one time, I just woke up one morning remembering a dream and was in that particular mood.



 That's a bit tmi, dude.


----------



## Tyranny (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok sorry, I thought that everyone was saying TMI stuff. But yeah, sorry...


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 12, 2013)

Her.


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Handjob. That's exactly what it was.


Hence why she is helpful.

Old one I had because I haven't had one in a while: *Skulduggery Pleasant 

*


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 13, 2013)

Freya Crescent





She can Jump me anyday :3c


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 13, 2013)

Tigress from Kung Fu Panda, her facial expressions make me all creamy inside. Seriously, if I met her in real life, it would be glorious, I would shed tears....of joy.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 16, 2013)

Are "guy crushes" acceptable?  (Basically when one male has a crush on one with the same gender, however it means nothing in a homosexual sense.  You just highly respect and adore that person for who he is and what he does).


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 16, 2013)

When I was younger I liked the whore on the left.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Are "guy crushes" acceptable?  (Basically when one male has a crush on one with the same gender, however it means nothing in a homosexual sense.  You just highly respect and adore that person for who he is and what he does).



It means everything in the homosexual sense. Gay away! None will judge.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> When I was younger I liked the whore on the left.



This issue...


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 16, 2013)

This fucking bird [NSFW for pingas].


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 16, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> This fucking bird [NSFW for pingas].



jaysus ._.


----------



## Scaly Fal (Jul 16, 2013)

Can it be ones you made up? *whistles*

If so, MEEEEEE


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> This issue...


Error 404


----------



## Khaki (Jul 17, 2013)

Hank Scorpio


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 17, 2013)

I was expecting you to say "the flamethrower" 
I am slightly disappointed.


----------



## Azure (Jul 17, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> This fucking bird [NSFW for pingas].


oh lawdy


----------



## Khaki (Jul 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I was expecting you to say "the flamethrower"
> I am slightly disappointed.



I enjoy Hank for his use of the flamethrower.

That and flamethrowers are one of my non-fictional crushes.

Just don't ever make love to one, it will burn when you pee afterwards.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a crush on my DnD character. He's a white dragonborn paladin who has violet eyes. Very, very handsome.


----------



## Vega (Jul 18, 2013)

New 52 Beast Boy is pretty hot.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 18, 2013)

Stumbles away.


----------



## DawningFox (Jul 19, 2013)

Well...I do have a tiny crush on Fox Talye, from the story Fox Tayle. I maybe a guy and Fox Tayle maybe a male anthro fox, but if it's a Fox who can constantly out run the FBI while still having a shoot out, then he's got my attention. it wouldn't go anywhere, but I would love to hangout with the guy.



The Fox Tayle story is on Deviantart. It's also completed.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 19, 2013)

_â€‹bye_


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2013)

Not even handsome squidward, then?


----------



## Kotter Pinn (Jul 20, 2013)

Gadget Hackwrench.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2013)

This handsome, sexy guy
http://static.comicvine.com/uploads...550531_astoundingwolfman08_p5_1__super_1_.jpg


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 20, 2013)

d.batty said:


> This handsome, sexy guy
> http://static.comicvine.com/uploads...550531_astoundingwolfman08_p5_1__super_1_.jpg


It seems to me he would rather tear you to shreds than go on a date with you; unless of course, manslaughter is your definition of a romantic evening.  In that case, I have no solid reason to convince you otherwise.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 20, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Not even handsome squidward, then?




Handsome or not, Squiddy will always be beautiful to me.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2013)

Briefly smitten with Lt. Fox Vixen


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 20, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Briefly smitten with Lt. Fox Vixen



Not surprised.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Not surprised.


She'd look better in black, though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> It seems to me he would rather tear you to shreds than go on a date with you; unless of course, manslaughter is your definition of a romantic evening.  In that case, I have no solid reason to convince you otherwise.


He's actually a good guy, thank you very much.


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> He's actually a good guy, thank you very much.


My apologies for judging at first glance.  I am sure both of you would make a cute couple.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> This handsome, sexy guy
> http://static.comicvine.com/uploads...550531_astoundingwolfman08_p5_1__super_1_.jpg


I had zero problems with how often Gary wound up shirtless/clothsless. And it's awesome how he's like the nicest person ever. And a billionaire... maybes I should read again soon <.<


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 21, 2013)

I love the one part when it's a flashback to when he was working in his record store.  Fuck yeah records.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 23, 2013)

Cadbury Caramel bunny got it going on!
Confectionary Furry!


----------



## septango (Jul 23, 2013)

looking back on it, bailtheir (sp?) from ffxii, a rougelike gentleman badass and my god that voice

funny now how when I was younger I just thought he was sooo coool, heh young me was'nt good at reading signs


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 23, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


>




Well, it is pretty cute.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 23, 2013)

Dammit, I just _had _to look up fanart of 'Lt. Vixen'.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 24, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Cadbury Caramel bunny got it going on!
> Confectionary Furry!


You have to be kidding.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You have to be kidding.



I've seen more of this character thanks to a reviewer on ChannelAwesome. 

Perhaps he means  this version?  I must admit that picture is quite terrifying.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 24, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I've seen more of this character thanks to a reviewer on ChannelAwesome.
> 
> Perhaps he means  this version?  I must admit that picture is quite terrifying.



I couldn't find a good picture on the tablet :')

Also in honesty I don't know if the chocolate gives me more wood than the picture on the wrapper these days..


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 24, 2013)

Any and all anthromorphic sharks with tits. 
Maybe a few exceptions.


----------



## Lyoto (Jul 24, 2013)

d.batty said:


> You have to be kidding.



Weirdly I can remember actually feeling something for her.
Had completely forgotten about that and I'm now feeling quite disturbed.
Was pretty young at the time.  Probably too young to understand what was going on.

For me it has to be Cloud or Tifa from Final Fantasy.
If I had to choose between them it would definitely be Cloud.






Also it has probably already been said in this thread but...Ratchet.






...ok I'm done being embarrassed now.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 24, 2013)

Still have a wicked crush on Tricerachops. I hope she comes back sooooon.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 24, 2013)

Blanca, from Shadow Hearts. He's a sexy wolf. X3
And Margarete Gertrude Zelle, even I, being very gay, think she's pretty hot.




Red XIII too. (Cait Sith is more like a pet. X3)


----------



## Lyoto (Jul 25, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Red XIII too. (Cait Sith is more like a pet. X3)



I'm with you on Red XIII.

Also loved Link in Twilight Princess when he transformed into a wolf.
Link is pretty good looking anyway but as a wolf...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 25, 2013)

Diego from Dogs Days of Summer.  I love a slutty dingo.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 25, 2013)

NO





Lyoto said:


> I'm with you on Red XIII.
> 
> Also loved Link in Twilight Princess when he transformed into a wolf.
> Link is pretty good looking anyway but as a wolf...




Not bad, Link.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 25, 2013)

No me!?
No you!!!


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 25, 2013)

d.batty said:


> No me!?
> No you!!!



God dammit, I hadn't meant to write that. My Kindle Fire is a piece of crap.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 25, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> God dammit, I hadn't meant to write that. My Kindle Fire is a piece of crap.


no u


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 25, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> no u



screams


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 25, 2013)

Why are people listing four-legged feral characters in the crushy-thread?

You people make me fucking sick.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2013)

My man here wins duels. I can't help it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> My man here wins duels. I can't help it.


This looks familiar. It's like I remember owning a trading card that resembled this bu I can't actually remember if I had it- Is it from Duel masters or Yu gi oh?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> My man here wins duels. I can't help it.



Stick some dragon diddies on that thing and you got yourself a deal.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Why are people listing four-legged feral characters in the crushy-thread?
> 
> You people make me fucking sick.



There's nothing wrong with feral characters, you dim-witted twolegger. >:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 25, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> There's nothing wrong with feral characters, you dim-witted twolegger. >:V



no 

But...

_crushing_ on them ;-;

why ;m;


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> no
> 
> But...
> 
> ...




Well, we are furries after all. I'm sure that we all make out with a horny lion or fox once and a while, right? :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This looks familiar. It's like I remember owning a trading card that resembled this bu I can't actually remember if I had it- Is it from Duel masters or Yu gi oh?



Malefic Stardust Dragon from Yugimons yes. The evil version of Stardust Dragon...who also wins duels.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jul 26, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Well, we are furries after all. I'm sure that we all make out with a horny lion or fox once and a while, right? :V



LOL No. I'm strictly into the porcupine.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 26, 2013)

Lyoto said:


> I'm with you on Red XIII.
> 
> Also loved Link in Twilight Princess when he transformed into a wolf.
> Link is pretty good looking anyway but as a wolf...



link has been my biggest video game crush for years, and still is, no matter what form he takes.
Midna though...my recent playing of twilight princess has made midna my all time female video game crush. Unf.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jul 26, 2013)

Wolf Link is a pretty damn sexy wolf.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.
> 
> Secret agent chicks maaaaan. QwQ


My eyes say BREASTS but my mind says FUCK IS WANT THAT COAT


----------



## Lyoto (Jul 26, 2013)

Nanna said:


> link has been my biggest video game crush for years, and still is, no matter what form he takes.
> Midna though...my recent playing of twilight princess has made midna my all time female video game crush. Unf.



I was never a big Zelda fan as never had many Nintendo consoles before so hadn't played much.
Saw an advert for Twilight Princess where Link turned into a wolf and I just had to get a Wii and the game.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2013)

I usually don't go for toony characters but DAMN *whimper*

#2, #4, #9 NSFW


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 26, 2013)

Lizzy (lizardman) from Soul Calibur 4.

Then SC 5 happens and he has wing and turned into those 10-year-old failure of a sona kind of char. Who the hell gives a Lizardman a fucking angel wing?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Bittenhard did a pretty good one of her.
> 
> =w=
> 
> Didn't know she was from a show.


I have a sinking feeling that she's going to be killed off in the next episode or so.
She was just introduced in the episode before last, as a subordinate to the current main 'bad guy'. It makes her a high-value target for the 'heroes', but not important enough to necessarily be a recurring character.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't even know what show she's from. lol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't even know what show she's from. lol


A North Korean propaganda cartoon called 'Squirrel and Hedgehog'. There's a channel on YouTube with some of the episodes subtitled. Basically an action-adventure series with anthro characters. Norks are squirrels (leadership), hedgehogs (army) and ducks (navy). South Koreans are mice/rats. Japanese are weasels, and Americans are wolves (and at least one fox).
There are currently 32 known episodes, with this cutie making her debut in Ep. 31


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *A North Korean propaganda cartoon*








Wait a minute...I've seen this.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Wait a minute...I've seen this.



It's surprisingly gripping. You'll come to care for the heroes, and love a certain villain (Mulmangcho <3).


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

I read up on it.
We're the enemies. lol


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 28, 2013)

Is it weird if I'm gay and have a crush on what Pachi posted.  Like with...tits and a vagina?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 28, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Is it weird if I'm gay and have a crush on what Pachi posted.  Like with...tits and a vagina?



The Emperor of Gaydom would crush on that. The implied dangerousness and badassery that coat brings doesn't help.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

...
Surprised this place actually liked her period.
.-.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The Emperor of Gaydom would crush on that. The implied dangerousness and badassery that coat brings doesn't help.



Don't forget that badass expression.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nicole Watterson




Watch a few episodes of The Amazing World of Gumball and you will understand.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Is it weird if I'm gay and have a crush on what Pachi posted.  Like with...tits and a vagina?


I used to worry about things like that. Then I realized fug it I'll like whatever I want #bisex master race :V



			
				Zeitzbach said:
			
		

> Lizzy (lizardman) from Soul Calibur 4.
> 
> Then SC 5 happens and he has wing and turned into those 10-year-old  failure of a sona kind of char. Who the hell gives a Lizardman a fucking  angel wing?


Man I still think he's hot in V. If you break his armor off you just have a naked lizardman. Hmmm. Yesss.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Jul 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I read up on it.
> We're the enemies. lol



I think it's pretty awesome they made us a bunch of badass wolves flying around in mecha-dragon fortresses. Like really, not even G.I. Joe took it that far.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> I think it's pretty awesome they made us a bunch of badass wolves flying around in *mecha-dragon fortresses*. Like really, not even G.I. Joe took it that far.
> 
> *mecha-dragon fortresses*



Looks like it's time to watch this show. :I


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Dongwa. Even when I was little I had a major crush on this little shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

^That motherfucker looks familiar.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ^That motherfucker looks familiar.




He's from a kid's show back in 2001 called Sagwa.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Dongwa


Looks like a fag, I bet if he was real he would use tumblr, pinterest or instagram.

Just sayin'


----------



## septango (Jul 29, 2013)

gumball's mom has it going on


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 29, 2013)

Since some more of her cropped up in my submissions box a day or two ago, I've again developed a fondness of Kara Resch.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Looks like a fag, I bet if he was real he would use tumblr, pinterest or instagram.
> 
> Just sayin'



He strikes me as more of a Twitter guy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 29, 2013)

septango said:


> gumball's mom has it going on



But that image don't. :I


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 2, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I used to worry about things like that. Then I realized fug it I'll like whatever I want #bisex master race :V
> 
> Man I still think he's hot in V. If you break his armor off you just have a naked lizardman. Hmmm. Yesss.



I think he got them from eating Kratos or something.


----------



## Zabrina (Aug 2, 2013)

I think I have a major crush on this image.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 3, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Oh god dammit THE BOSS from MGS3
> 
> She has so much charisma and purpose it's hard not to be attracted to her. And that bandana oh murr.


One of the few female characters I would post in this thread. She's too awesome not to.

Also, this guy: 




(Jestream Sam, Metal Gear Rising)
At first I think it was because he reminded me of Vamp, but after playing the game, he seems pretty cool in his own right.

...Yes, I know all these people are from Metal Gear. Don't judge me. :c


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Aug 4, 2013)

Hmm... I'm thinking... Katt Monroe from Star Fox Command, or maybe Blaire from Soul Eater. 
(even as a dog, I've always had this thing for cats... Is that a weird thing?)


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

DevDawgTact. said:


> Hmm... I'm thinking... Katt Monroe from Star Fox Command, or maybe Blaire from Soul Eater.
> (even as a dog, I've always had this thing for cats... Is that a weird thing?)


That's not weird. Especially when we're talking about Blaire.

Also, Katt's nice and all, but I think she has a much better design in the comic Farewell, Beloved Falco.


----------



## Riho (Aug 4, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> One of the few female characters I would post in this thread. She's too awesome not to.
> 
> Also, this guy:
> 
> ...


That cocky smile pushes him over Crushville to Douchebag town.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Sherlock Holmes oops.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> *picture of cool dog*
> 
> He may be an animu mutt from a rather cheesy game, but props to the pooch who smokes a fucking PIPE. That's gentleman status that would make Sir Hammerlock and the Pringles guy proud. You don't get better than that.


What anime or what game is this from?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 4, 2013)

His tail looks like a wing o.o


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 5, 2013)

I have quite the crush on Vash the Stampede. I like the goofy hotness.

Alsoe, major girl crush on Daenarys Targarean. ( however you spell that)


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Tales of Vesperia. XBox 360.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm reminded that I need to play the Tales series.
Man that thing is cool.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 5, 2013)

Just finished watching the whole series of Korra on dvd. 

I kinda crush on Bolin.


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Aug 5, 2013)

That guy look pretty badass.


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Aug 5, 2013)

Ahsoka from Star Wars. XD 
Seriously. (oï¼¿o)


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 6, 2013)

OH god, there's to many!!!

I'd be posting over a 100 names and pictures of anime, cartoon, movie and comic book characters  
What's sad is I never crush on real people... 

I have a nice boyfriend though


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Tales of Vesperia.


*wah we wah bawk 2 bawk 

wah we wah fesh 2 fesh

*


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 6, 2013)

2011 Lion-O 






So adorkable.


----------



## nureintier (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm. Lots of fictional characters. I remember my first two crushes from movies I saw as a kid: Darkness (Tim Curry's devil character in "Legend") and Maleficent from "Sleeping Beauty." (Mainly the purple and black dragon version of Maleficent, not the humanoid one so much, though she was pretty).   Bib Fortuna from Star wars: ROTJ (also in Ep I, better looking in Ep I. Kind of hideous in ROTJ actually). Any Twi'leks, really. I liked the Twi'leks in Episode one. They were the only good thing about Episode I.  Gul Dukat from Star Trek: DS9. If Dukat was real, I would totally marry him. Except then he'd cheat on me and have a bunch of bastard children with Bajoran women.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> *wah we wah bawk 2 bawk
> 
> wah we wah fesh 2 fesh
> 
> *



Sorry Link, I don't GIVE credit.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Sorry Link, I don't GIVE credit.


[video=youtube;uIQu6pJrbb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIQu6pJrbb4[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

...

God I hate this game's music.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> God I hate this game's music.


I MUST BE THE LIGHT WHEN YOU IN THE DARK.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 7, 2013)

Riho said:


> That cocky smile pushes him over Crushville to Douchebag town.








:3c


(My friend hates that smile, too.)


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 7, 2013)

MMMM mature otters


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2013)

It's not a crush, but just a cool psychotic character I want to share. The first character I've seen on a tv show that actually feels like a madman.
Kagari Izuhira


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yes.
> Yes.
> Oh God, yes.
> Oh fuck, yes.
> Oh SHIT, yes!!!


Ew. Is there a designation for more-than-thunder thighs?

I forgot about the Drifter from Thundercats (2011). *His hair* and that voice. Hoo boy. 






And naturally ...


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 8, 2013)

Both of these characters. At first it was just Makoto (left), but the more I saw of Relius (right), the more of an awkwardly intense man crush I got on him. I kind of hate that I got them both from the same game, but I couldn't help it. =<


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 8, 2013)

DerekFoxtail said:


>


The anatomy kills it for me. That neck comes out of nowhere and those tits are so large she'd probably suffer from back pain all the time.
I dun like her design :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't think that's the original art (not that it's anywhere close to bad). Her tits are nowhere as big as that in the game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leetle boobies > bigguns


----------



## septango (Aug 8, 2013)

I kinda have a thing for hummingbird from deadman wonderland (nsfw?) http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4188/9d9cbdc18334b138aac4ecb.jpg


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 8, 2013)

I had forgotten how sexy Mienshao can be.


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Aug 8, 2013)

septango said:


> I kinda have a thing for hummingbird from deadman wonderland (nsfw?) http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4188/9d9cbdc18334b138aac4ecb.jpg



Well, I must confess, I really _like_ that twisted mentality of hers. It gets my blood rushing. On another note, she's dominate.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 8, 2013)

Yoko Littner from Gurren Lagann
And L from death note. God he has been a favorite for YEARS.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 9, 2013)

Jake Clawson/Razor from Swat Cats.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Yoko Littner from Gurren Lagann



Looked her up. I never knew her name, but yes that chick is hot though I've heard questionable things about her age. Not that I care because it doesn't fucking matter in anime unless the body and attitude matches the number. lol


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Jake Clawson/Razor from Swat Cats.



Chance>Jake


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

I think I've said it before but mmmmmm o^o






*bites fist*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I think I've said it before but mmmmmm o^o
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Who is that?



The mascot of Foxy Bingo. The costume version only appears in a handful of adverts, unfortunately.


----------



## Teu (Aug 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Aela the Huntress.
> 
> Dat sideboob.



Dude.  DUDE, YES!! That glorious lack of attire she adorns is breathtaking.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 10, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Chance>Jake



I miss that show sometimes...it was so badass.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 10, 2013)

<3


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 10, 2013)

FOXY BINGO! <3

Why did they change him to crappy CGI though? :c


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 10, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> FOXY BINGO! <3
> 
> Why did they change him to crappy CGI though? :c



To my knowledge the voice actor resigned, but he was never inside the costume. CGI foxy just isn't the same. ;^;


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> To my knowledge the voice actor resigned, but he was never inside the costume. CGI foxy just isn't the same. ;^;



Cry with me, Fallow. ;-;


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 11, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I miss that show sometimes...it was so badass.


Too badass to go on in fact. The show took flack for being gritty and dark in a time before other animated shows pushed the envelope for mature animation. Such a shame.


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2013)

Krystal from Star Fox.

Yeeeeeeep, I get the appeal now.


----------



## Tao (Aug 11, 2013)

Tykki Mikk from D. Grayman is such a hunk.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 12, 2013)

septango said:


> I kinda have a thing for hummingbird from deadman wonderland (nsfw?) http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/4188/9d9cbdc18334b138aac4ecb.jpg


Speaking of DWL, Shiro was a great character


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Jake Clawson/Razor from Swat Cats.


Wow I totally forgot about this guy, I had the biggest crush on him when I was a kid. Come to think of it my best friend at the time caught me drawing him naked in the shower.  Talk about awkward moments.  c.c;;


----------



## Hewge (Aug 12, 2013)

~First otter character crush~ Can you guys believe it?








Green_Knight said:


> MMMM mature otters



The young ones are swell too!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey look everyone! Its Mentova in his natural environment!









> The young ones are swell too!


Lol, swell.  You like the young ones all swelled up dont you?


----------



## Hewge (Aug 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Lol, swell.  You like the young ones all swelled up dont you?



Wait, what? :[


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 12, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Wait, what? :[


Bwahahahaha! ZING!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Chance>Jake


David M. Awesome would agree with you on that.


XoPachi said:


> Looked her up. I never knew her name, but yes that chick is hot though I've heard questionable things about her age. Not that I care because it doesn't fucking matter in anime unless the body and attitude matches the number. lol


She's a just a slutty Ginrei clone.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

No one asked you. lol

Though I thank you for bringing whoever this is to my attention.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 12, 2013)

Apparently it is Mikumonday on G+
Can't say I didn't like this pic: Lewd

This version of Miku <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Miku <3


[video=youtube;lkuIqdE4dRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkuIqdE4dRQ[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 12, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> [video=youtube;lkuIqdE4dRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkuIqdE4dRQ[/video]


I am only talking of the one in the linked picture.
General mikushit is atrocious.

Sure, take that little bit of the post and make it my opinion on the whole.
I simply like this singled out picture.
Heart is there for the sake of the thread, lest you'd all realize I simply link random images I kind of like without having anything to do with a crush.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> General mikushit is atrocious.



She...She butchered the Afterburner II theme. With her shrill, obnoxious, binary, weeaboo, loli voice. QnQ
You don't just DO THAT and not become shit (Though she already was horse excrement at her inception. Her and the rest of her little vocaloid snot friends).


----------



## Sar (Aug 12, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Look up luigiix. You'll get the appeal even the FUCK more. XwX


My appeal has went through the roof!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I simply like this singled out picture.


But it's still Miku...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2013)

Cup is as unbiased as I am. If it's hot, it's hot. lol


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 13, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> But it's still Miku...


It could be the the queen of England for all I care. If it is drawn well there's no reason not to like it. 

And that in picture she is obviously an adult, not a creepy loli one.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 13, 2013)

Meryl from Trigun is probably my favorite anime crush. She's so feisty and 'by the books'.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 13, 2013)

MegaLucario is super-hot. I'm sure it's intentional, as Nintendo must be well aware of what the Internet has done to the original.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 13, 2013)

Kacey, the squirrel/human gal from Spectral Shadows. She's the one on the left, obviously. 

For her though, it's not really her looks (though you can't tell, she is overweight by some measure), though I don't mind girls that are over weight or whatever. It's mainly her personality. There's something I find really cute about how she's so shy around others, and of course the fact that she's a bit of a nerd gives me something to work with, with her. And she's a big (dusty) pink squirrel, and given some of the descriptions from the story, must be really fluffy. In fact any counter arguments against my reasons will be auto answered by: "Big, Pink, Fluffy Squirrel."

So there.


----------



## Percy (Aug 13, 2013)

N. The first character I actually have a crush on. Dat hair.


----------



## Friday (Aug 14, 2013)

Deyna from Taggerung. He's a really extroverted and positive character, as well as a handsome river otter XD


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 14, 2013)

for me? you probably dont know of her but lilith <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It could be the the queen of England for all I care. If it is drawn well there's no reason not to like it.
> 
> And that in picture she is obviously an adult, not a creepy loli one.


She's not a loli, She's a shitty robo moeblob.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 14, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> She's not a loli, She's a shitty robo moeblob.


She's a mascot for a voicebank.

I really don't mind you at all and I don't even like Miku, but your reasoning eludes me.
Why does a "shitty robo moeblob" ruffle your jimmies. 
Its not really different than 90% of the "crushes" here.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 14, 2013)

Friday said:


> Deyna from Taggerung. He's a really extroverted and positive character, as well as a handsome river otter XD



I don't remember if the great Taggerung had a war cry, so in place I'll do the usual Redwallian war cry. 

"REDWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!"


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> She's a mascot for a voicebank.
> 
> I really don't mind you at all and I don't even like Miku, but your reasoning eludes me.
> Why does a "shitty robo moeblob" ruffle your jimmies.
> Its not really different than 90% of the "crushes" here.


>Getting confused with Love for Lust.

Like every other teenage on this planet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd be hurt if people here genuinely wanted a relationship with anything posted in this thread. 
I just either respect or wanna bone the characters I post. Usually the latter as I don't care too grow attached to characters. Only really happened entirely to Samus. But then again, who doesn't love someone who walks and then you hear this in your head? Or maybe that's just me...
So yes. Samus Aran.


----------



## kurothewolf (Aug 14, 2013)

Kovu.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I'd be hurt if people here genuinely wanted a relationship with anything posted in this thread.



I've been solely posting characters I would like to have touch my penis :/

I think I respect Samus too much to be attracted to her. She's like Batman, in a way. Who is she, really? She's the power suit, the Hunter, scourge of the space pirates. That is who she is, the woman underneath is basically Bruce Wayne. Though she doesn't have to worry about keeping her identity a secret. Yes, I just called Samus Aran *SPACE BATMAN*.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 14, 2013)

I cant find a goddamn picture of him/her/it/alien thing so I'll have to do this
*Pacific Rim's Precursor!*
The Precusor (Alien commander/overlords) at the end. One in particular, the one that got a close-up as he was wide-eyed... he was a cute lil' alien overlord who takes over planets with giant fucking monsters... i wanted to pet him <3


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I've been solely posting characters I would like to have touch my penis :/


Well put.

I've already said Marko, but it deserves re-saying. His fine-ness levels are astounding. And he's a vegetarian <3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> >Getting confused with Love for Lust.
> 
> Like every other teenage on this planet.


I'm not confusing anything.
There's a difference between a like towards something, and a LUST FOR BUST.
I think I mentioned I only 'liked' that picture.
 [SUP][/SUP]
LIKE:
1. to take pleasure in; find agreeable or congenial:

2. to regard with favor; have a kindly or friendly feeling for (a person, group, etc.); find attractive

LUST
1.intense sexual desire or appetite. 

2.uncontrolled or illicit sexual desire or appetite; lecherousness. 

3.a passionate or overmastering desire or craving (usually followed by for  ): a lust for power. 



And you dodged my question. I honestly want an answer


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2013)

Coffeecup...it's Imperial Impact.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Coffeecup...it's Imperial Impact.



Once he tells me a silly answer I am pleased. I have verbally defeated his "That's embarrassing" and if his reason for that post is as inane as his previous posts backing it up, I have won officially. It's his terms of surrender.
If however the reply is a decent one I will stomp that down until he is forced to tell me he was overly keen on using that disgusting face/phrase combo and it was out of place U_U
I am also enjoying this far too greatly


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm not confusing anything.
> There's a difference between a like towards something, and a LUST FOR BUST.
> I think I mentioned I only 'liked' that picture.
> 
> ...


OH YOU MEAN THAT KIND OF OF "LIKE".


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 15, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> OH YOU MEAN THAT KIND OF OF "LIKE".


Too obvious.
me


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 15, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Too obvious.
> me


But it's still Miku.

I really don't care about your silly cop-out.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 15, 2013)

Rydia from Final Fantasy (when she returns, grown up, you perv.)


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 15, 2013)

The hair of Final Fantasy characters.
Just the hair.

Fucking graphics and engine designers must have spent a year on hair alone.
Thanks asain peoples for nice hair in my awful rpg games!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 15, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> ....Yes, I just called Samus Aran *SPACE BATMAN*.


Possibly relevant?

I can't think of anyone right now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 15, 2013)

Batmans the shit. Fuck yeah he can breathe in space.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 16, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> The hair of Final Fantasy characters.
> Just the hair.
> 
> Fucking graphics and engine designers must have spent a year on hair alone.
> Thanks asain peoples for nice hair in my awful rpg games!



If I was ever stupidly rich.. I'd hire a square enix artist to design my hair..
Then make a cult.. but that's off the topic for now.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 16, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Possibly relevant?
> 
> I can't think of anyone right now.



That could never NOT be relevant.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Actually, motherfucker, that is a space scene, but there are no Big Cores flying around? Are you kidding me? Are you FUCKING kidding me? Go sit down somewhere. You're done.



It's clearly been cropped from the full image. Obviously there are Big Cores in space Jesus Christ Patches what kind of mockery do you think this is.


----------



## IJustHaveThisForPorn (Aug 16, 2013)

noone cares about my fictonal crush....


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 16, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> noone cares about my fictonal crush....



Do you want a fucking medal or a cuddle or what?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 16, 2013)

Luxord and Zexion, from KH. <3


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ever since the first game, I've always had a thing for Ratchet from the Ratchet & Clank series. The character design of a Lombax is just amazing!
Also, Flamedramon and Tails.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Ever since the first game, I've always had a thing for Ratchet from the Ratchet & Clank series. The character design of a Lombax is just amazing!
> Also, Flamedramon and Tails.



Ratchet's a good one.


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 16, 2013)

I have crush on  Lightning  from Final Fantasy 13, or maybe its just because I play too much Final Fantasy.


----------



## Reviilo Kuro (Aug 16, 2013)

Maybe Fran from FFXII http://www.creativeuncut.com/gallery-02/art/ff12-fran.jpg


----------



## septango (Aug 16, 2013)

Mia Wallace

http://amyswinehouse.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Mia-Wallace.jpg

EDIT: aw fuck it heres a link instead


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 16, 2013)

Eugh i didnt want to give in, but i guess it kinda counts as a crush. But i think Holo from Spice and Wolf is awesome, she's a fiesty combination of smart, funny, and at times bad ass. I didnt want to say i think a character from an anime is kinda attractive incase it was a downward spiral to those creeps with their favorite characters printed on their bed sheets and shit like that, and it was only the 2nd anime i watched...


----------



## septango (Aug 16, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Angela could get the dick.



first furry crush, before I even knew furries where a thing

actually not really a crush


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 17, 2013)

Lexicom said:


> I have crush on  Lightning  from Final Fantasy 13, or maybe its just because I play too much Final Fantasy.


Lightning is so awesome.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 17, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> Ever since the first game, I've always had a thing for Ratchet from the Ratchet & Clank series. The character design of a Lombax is just amazing!
> Also, Flamedramon and Tails.



When I was younger I crushed hard on Flamedramon as well.

But watching the show back recently, not sure why but I hardly took any notice of him.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 18, 2013)

Dardyone said:


> noone cares about my fictonal crush....


This thread is less about actual crushes than it is about posting attractive people. 
And it's hard to care about it if you don't tell it :/


----------



## Charrio (Aug 19, 2013)

When i was a child maybe 9ish, I had dreams of Hanging out with Mrs. Brisby from NIMH. 
Nothing sexual but it was an awesome feeling, she's always been a favorite to me. 
Still feel nothing sexual toward her, its a cartoon mouse. 

However that would be the closest I have come to a crush where i wanted to spend time IRL with them.


----------



## YakAttak (Aug 20, 2013)

Jak





I don't know what's wrong with me. I just... I can't resist. I think it's the ears. Maybe it's also the great animation quality of this game.


----------



## Barkley (Aug 20, 2013)

I guess you can say I've had a crush for several years now on J. Axer's character, Leigh. He makes her look so friggin' gorgeous!

Here's an example:http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9186854/


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> When I was younger I crushed hard on Flamedramon as well.


Hottest Digimon for me has to be a three way tie between Leomon, Renamon, and Garudamon. 

I really like Wolf Boss from Kung Fu Panda 2. Mostly because he's a cute dope.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 20, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Hottest Digimon for me has to be a *three way* tie between Leomon, Renamon, and Garudamon.



>:3c


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> >:3c


I wasn't think that, but thank you for the image :-I


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 20, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Hottest Digimon for me has to be a three way tie between Leomon, Renamon, and Garudamon.



Who _doesn't _like Renamon? :V


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 20, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Who _doesn't _like Renamon? :V



I don't even know what that is.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 20, 2013)

Portia's #1 Fan said:


> I don't even know what that is.



what is a search engine


----------



## Traven V (Aug 20, 2013)

i'm crushing deeply on Master Splinter right now


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

Traven V said:


> i'm crushing deeply on Master Splinter right now


What version? If we're talking 2012 then I completely agree.


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Aug 21, 2013)

I know what a search engine is, silly. I just couldn't be bothered to look it up.

After looking it up, it seems like some boring anime thing. I'll pass.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 21, 2013)

I watched the Lord of the Rings again last night.

I am so totally in love with Sam.


----------



## sigmacolonthree (Aug 21, 2013)

I didn't watch Hercules until I was about 13 so now I've got a thing for Meg after watching it again last week. I'm also pretty allured to almost the entire cast of Ouran Highschool Host Club.


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 22, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Looking her up on Google deemed some very... _disturbing_ results.



I google imaged her to reference a drawing once, and that was before I knew about furries and the porn.

Needless to say, what has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Aug 22, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


>



I like him too. :3 Cool design and character. Boss wolf always looks out for his own!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 22, 2013)

I quite like the design of Renamon. And having seen the show some long time ago, Rena was my fave one. Cold, calculating and always on about getting better even if it meant the death of others.

Then came the furry fandom and people noticed that she is p-cool. Furries don't know how to show it other than drawing lots of disgusting porn so that they did.
Furry fandom ruined her, and for that I am bitter.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I quite like the design of Renamon. And having seen the show some long time ago, Rena was my fave one. Cold, calculating and always on about getting better even if it meant the death of others.
> 
> Then came the furry fandom and people noticed that she is p-cool. Furries don't know how to show it other than drawing lots of disgusting porn so that they did.
> Furry fandom ruined her, and for that I am bitter.


Furries ruin everything. I'd put a " :V " next to that, but... Yeah.

Also, I think Beelzemon is the coolest Digimon.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 22, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Also, I think Beelzemon is the coolest Digimon.



Damn, now I'm going to be a drooling wreck for the rest of the day.

He is my favourite Digimon too. Something about him just gets my heart pounding.

IMO the sexiest guy in all Anime.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 22, 2013)

Karloz said:


> Looking her up on Google deemed some very... _disturbing_ results.



Its a mixture of completely hot to, oh-god-wtf-why


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 22, 2013)

are her gloves part of her body


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Some people do some fucky shit. Me included. Well not really. I only give her curves and tetas. :3
> Truth be told, I don't give a SHIT about Rena or Digimon in general. It's just fun to do pin ups and stuff of her.



If she's female then why do I see most pictures of her with muscular body and a penis?


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 22, 2013)

Gibby said:


> are her gloves part of her body


Yes. For additional sexy.


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...You look in the wrong places?
> It's really not hard to avoid the nasty. I don't know why I'm the only one on planet Earth capable of such a thing. lol
> 
> 
> ...



It's not avoidable, it ruins her female respect!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> If she's female then why do I see most pictures of her with muscular body and a penis?


There can be multiple individuals of the same "species" of Digimon, just like Pokemon. Most Digimon can be either male or female (again, just like Pokemon). For example, there have been both male and female Biyomon on the show, I believe (but in different seasons).


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

Speaking of the wonderful Rena, let's consult the slut scale! 
It seems that Krystal tops the scale considering she's a slut in the game already. Next is Rouge the bat-face. It's bloody obvious how much of a slut she is _outside _ of the fandom. 
THEN Renamon. In the show she's a badass and all the other things kids these days says is cool but the fandom took her by the chest tuft and savagely raped the innocence from the poor fox digimon. 

That's how it goes, yes?


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 22, 2013)

Would any of you fuck Renamon if she was real? (Just curious)


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Speaking of the wonderful Rena, let's consult the slut scale!
> It seems that Krystal tops the scale considering she's a slut in the game already. Next is Rouge the bat-face. It's bloody obvious how much of a slut she is _outside _ of the fandom.
> THEN Renamon. In the show she's a badass and all the other things kids these days says is cool but the fandom took her by the chest tuft and savagely raped the innocence from the poor fox digimon.
> 
> That's how it goes, yes?


Yes.



-SHINY- said:


> Would any of you fuck Renamon if she was real? (Just curious)


No.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 22, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Would any of you fuck Renamon if she was real? (Just curious)


Why can't I hold all these YES's?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Would any of you fuck Renamon if she was real? (Just curious)


What the hell makes you think she'd have sex with us? 
You'd have 50 diamond shards up your ass before you could pull your dick out. 

Imagine what your family would think hearing on the news that you were found dead, hands on your dick and diamond shards penetrating your lifeless hide?


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> What the hell makes you think she'd have sex with us?
> You'd have 50 diamond shards up your ass before you could pull your dick out.
> 
> Imagine what your family would think hearing on the news that you were found dead, hands on your dick and diamond shards penetrating your lifeless hide?



...Take the diamonds and pawn them for money?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ...Take the diamonds and pawn them for money?


Them' some cold family members right there.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Them' some cold family members right there.


Gotta pay for the funeral somehow.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Gotta pay for the funeral somehow.


Jeez. 
They probably left him holding his dick in the coffin. 
I guess being brutally murdered by a foxy ninja has it's ups, yes?


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> What the hell makes you think she'd have sex with us?
> You'd have 50 diamond shards up your ass before you could pull your dick out.
> 
> Imagine what your family would think hearing on the news that you were found dead, hands on your dick and diamond shards penetrating your lifeless hide?



What if you are twice as stronger than her?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2013)

I swear, I'm always drawing her so casual and chill. Is she really that mean? lol


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 23, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> What if you are twice as stronger than her?


I am not twice as stronger, but what if I'm three times more faster-er? :v
Also, are you implying rape? Oh, no, bro.



XoPachi said:


> ....
> I WOULD FUCKING take her out for pizza and then  hit an arcade to show her a good time with Gunblade NY followed by a  stroll in the park before driving her home at a decent hour.


Much better.
Where the heck would a Digimon live in the real world though?



Falaffel said:


> Jeez.
> They probably left him holding his dick in the coffin.
> I guess being brutally murdered by a foxy ninja has it's ups, yes?


I don't see any ups here. :\

I just remembered another non-Metal Gear one. Vega from Street Fighter.
Not gonna lie though, I'd probably hate him if he was a real person.


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 23, 2013)

Not gonna lie.

Vega looked something handsome in the SF2 games


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 23, 2013)

There should be thread made about "which female character would you fuck?"


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> There should be thread made about "which female character would you fuck?"



It's gotta be PG13.


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm just saying, I'm mature enough to handle it


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 23, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> I'm just saying, I'm mature enough to handle it


I dunno, man. The things you've been saying kind of suggest otherwise, in my opinion.
Also, why should the thread only be about _female _characters?

On-topic, I can't think of any more crushes right now. :\


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 23, 2013)

I do think that N from Pokemon Black/White is completely adorable.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Freeeeeeeyjaaaaaaaaa... OwO
> She sure drives me wild.
> (chick in the armor...with the glasses).
> 
> ...


NO D:
I avoid these comics because i get enraged with lust when I lay eyes upon it!
What have you done T-T

I never go to far :V



-SHINY- said:


> What if you are twice as stronger than her?


AH jeez.
Rape ain't the way to go.
Sick bastard


XoPachi said:


> I swear, I'm always drawing her so casual and chill. Is she really that mean? lol


I'd assume so when you're *trying to rape her.*


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Her master is such a dullard. lol
> She's always keeping that brick headed dope in check. xD


No stahp D:
At this rate i'll have to read them again T-T


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> 
> THEM?


There is 4.
Did you not know?


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 24, 2013)

On topic. Presea Combatir. Just... Ok. And she's older than she looks. Also, captain Reynolds. I'm decisively straight, but srsly, Malcolm Reynolds. And kinda the entire cast of firefly. Can't help but love them. Just not wash with that pedostache


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> There is 4.
> Did you not know?



I must go...


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a crush on ...............................eternal dragon from Dragon ball Z.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2013)

Shenron or Porunga?


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 24, 2013)

So is this a thread about what furry character you have a crush on, or character in general?
I ask because this is in THE DEN, and yea. But it seems to be any character, fur or non.

One that comes to top of mind is Krystal from Starfox.
Crazy that at first she was supposed to be this N64 game with a strong female character that I THINK was supposed to be a squirrel that fought dinosaurs or something. But then Nentendo put out the gamecube and was like "we need a starfox game stat" and reworked that game to be with Starfox as the main character, but he still had the squirrel girl's staff weapon. And the girl became the sex symbol of the game.
Seriously though, Nentendo must be FILLED with furries because Krystal is whored even IN the game.

If we're going more human, I remembered I liked Fran from FF12. Delicious bunnygirl ass.
I swear, I played the game with her at the head of the party JUST so I could look at her butt the entire time of the game.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I must go...


Yes, you must. 


CrazyLee said:


> So is this a thread about what furry character you have a crush on, or character in general?
> I ask because this is in THE DEN, and yea. But it seems to be any character, fur or non.
> 
> One that comes to top of mind is Krystal from Starfox.
> ...


I think it went more like
Rareware: "Miyamoto sir! Take a look at our new project! Dinosaur planet! The main character will be a Fox-" 
Miyamoto: "Fox? We have Fox. Use him." 
Rareware: "But Miyamoto sir, that would mean we'd have to scrap half of our work so far.. ." 
Miyamoto: "If you take my fox you have great honor." (exit stage left) 
Rareware: "... Fuck..."


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 25, 2013)

D: is it weird that I didn't have a crush on any fictional character? 



.............unless imaginary friends count.


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Shenron or Porunga?


They both have nice sexy body!!!!


----------



## Sar (Aug 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Super Sonico.


I thought you typo'd super sonic but then I googled that.






fuck.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Don't you just wanna pinch her face? ;3;



A wanna pinch a few things there, old boy.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm reading Super Dinosaur again which means I'm back on the Tricerachops tip. She needs to get out of jail so we can witness her awesomeness again.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 26, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> A wanna pinch a few things there, old boy.



Same here. o3o


----------



## BZCat (Aug 28, 2013)

Jenna form Balto...
Off topic: my first post!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeyWolf743 said:


> Jenna form Balto...
> Off topic: my first post!



"Jenna-Form Balto," sounds like some crazy robo-hybrid like you see in them animes. :V
(Not trying to pick on you, I just like funny typos sometimes.)


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 28, 2013)

*posted in wrong thread lol*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 28, 2013)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> How school blocks a lot of sites. :I


Intended for "Things that we hate"?

Anyway, I don't have anything to contribute atm.


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Aug 28, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Intended for "Things that we hate"?
> 
> Anyway, I don't have enything to contribute atm.



...I really made that mistake...
(>.\)


----------



## Carnau (Aug 28, 2013)

Cammy White forever. 
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/1f/21/03/1f2103a6930a93e6cf7f2a8c47f10dd0.jpg


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 28, 2013)

^fffffffffffffff
She's too poifect. ;w;



FenrirDarkWolf said:


> ...I really made that mistake...
> (>.\)



Seriously don't feel bad. It happens a LOT of people. lol


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>


That's a cool class. Not as sexy as the pandas though imo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2013)

The pandas are hot, but they're drunks. I don't want a woman that beats on me. QnQ


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The pandas are hot, but they're drunks. I don't want a woman that beats on me. QnQ







These things?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 29, 2013)

Ah I see. 
You shoulda saw Pandarens in beta. You could go full nude. It was quite awkward really. Silly blizzard, damn furry character designers :v


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2013)

Too bad I'd never play WoW. :3

And here's a male Pandawa for anyone. Goofy fucker, this one.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 29, 2013)

XoPachi said:


>


Being a person who is fond of drink, Pandawa are directly up my alley. 9.7/10 would tap.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 29, 2013)

Now I bet the guy would be fun to hang out with. He looks like a prankster.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 30, 2013)

I was playing Brawl and I remembered Zero suit Samus.. I googled to post a pic and hot cosplay chick came up. 
So nuff said.


----------



## Firal (Aug 30, 2013)

Fiona Fox


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 30, 2013)

Roberto from Futurama.

I warm to him for some reason. I guess I like damaged men.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't really think its a crush...But boy is she cute.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 1, 2013)

Is it horrible if I say I have multiple fictional character crushes? >///<

I probably have at least one from every anime/manga/video game I've ever watched/read/played, as well as some movie characters.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 1, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> *Is it horrible *if I say I have multiple fictional character crushes? >///<
> 
> I probably have at least one from every anime/manga/video game I've ever watched/read/played, as well as some movie characters.



No, but you are now contractually obliged to name them!


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 1, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> No, but you are now contractually obliged to name them!



Gah! Q.Q

Well...how about my top 10?

So in no particular order:
1) Dante from Devil May Cry (Not the emo loser from the reboot)

2) Howl from Howls moving castle

3) Sesshomaru-sama

4) Both Baralai and Gippal from FFX-2 for different reasons

5) Gaara

6) Kakashi

7) Hatsune Miku

8 ) Riku from Kingdom Hearts

9) Axel from Kingdom Hearts

10) Vincent from FFVII


----------



## Carnau (Sep 3, 2013)

There is absolutely no reason to be ashamed of any of these.


----------



## 5razor (Sep 3, 2013)

Grizzly from Polar Bear Cafe


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Too bad I'd never play WoW. :3
> 
> And here's a male Pandawa for anyone. Goofy fucker, this one.



What is this from? This is a cool design!


----------



## septango (Sep 4, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> What is this from? This is a cool design!



looks like doufus, but I dunno


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 4, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Fixed



Lol....I....I don't even know who that is? ><

Is he the "FALCON PUNCH!!!!!!!" guy?


----------



## Nikolinni (Sep 4, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Lol....I....I don't even know who that is? ><
> 
> Is he the "FALCON PUNCH!!!!!!!" guy?



Yeah.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Fuck the Sorceress. The Amazon is where it's at. She can bench press me all she wants. @w@



LEG PRESSES GO GO GO


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Fuck the Sorceress. The Amazon is where it's at. She can bench press me all she wants. @w@



*THOSE LEGS*


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Fuck the Sorceress. The Amazon is where it's at. She can bench press me all she wants. @w@


And I thought Chun-Li had thunder thighs...

Oh my god her legs are thicker than her _torso_.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2013)

she could kick me in the ballsack any day


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 5, 2013)

Mumbo Jumbo from Banjo Tooie.

Not the Banjo Kazooie design, he's kinda creepy in that game. He got sexy in Banjo Tooie. IMO.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 6, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> No, but you are now contractually obliged to name them!



She is also contractually obligated to get rid of the teal font and bold. This isn't Gaia online.
(in fact, I think there was a reason I fled from Gaia)


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 7, 2013)

Not a big deal.


----------



## Yknups (Sep 8, 2013)

Shenzi. I've liked her ever since I first saw the LK back in '94. Also, you gotta love that laugh:

[video=youtube;lNAM1n9elr4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNAM1n9elr4[/video]


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Sep 8, 2013)

Honestly, I find money to be sexy. I wanna cuddle up with it every night. Play with it. Put it in my pants. Mmm... Money. 
Ok, now seriously, I think the twins on the new ThunderCats are sooo cute.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 8, 2013)

I have been watching Attack on Titan, and I can't get enough of Levi.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 8, 2013)

Miles Jenner from the Hard Times of RJ Berger.

He is the reason I watched the show in the first place. I saw him in a trailer and needed to see more.

The character is a bit of a dick though =(


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 8, 2013)

~Not worth it~


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 10, 2013)

Yknups said:


> Shenzi. I've liked her ever since I first saw the LK back in '94. Also, you gotta love that laugh:


Wort. And I like her particularly mohawk-ey hair.

2012 Master Splinter has his hot moments.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't crush on fictional characters as much as when I was a kid. But if I had to pick...Danyeres Targaryen (TV version) and Aela the Huntress (Skyrim). I guess. For women. And for guys, Jack Sparrow and most of all DEAN WINCHESTER (from Supernatural).

But it's weird, the crush I have on Dean Winchester is less that I wanna jump his bones, and more that I just wanna, like, split a pitcher at the bar or something. He's attractive, and I wouldn't kick him out of bed for eating crackers, as they say, but it's really more of a friend-crush. Like, I just think he's cool and would love to hang out with him. Shoot the shit, you know, just chill. I just think it would be super fun. We have a lot of the same interests and sense of humour and stuff, and I just think we'd be really good friends, don't even care whether or not it would go anywhere. He likes Motorhead and beer. I like Motorhead and beer. Perfect. I mean, hell, I have real, in-person, IRL friendships based on the solid foundation of a shared love of Motorhead and beer. So he'd even fit right in with most of my other friends. We could all drink beer, blast metal, and make fun of movies and shit. It'd be awesome. Seriously, I have the biggest fucking mostly-platonic crush on Dean Winchester.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 13, 2013)

When I was a kid I crushed on Bernard from the Santa Clause and Jack Frost in general (mainly from that one old one with stop motion). I had dreams about Bernard and he'd be like my rescuer/protector (I was 7 or so). I remember being so mad when they screwed up his hair in the second movie and got rid of him after that. Just no! :K I still kinda like Jack Frost more than I should though. ._. (especially around late fall and winter)


----------



## Valnyr (Sep 13, 2013)

When I was younger I had a crush on Yolei Inoue from Digimon, and Zakuro Fujiwara from Tokyo Mew Mew. I think I also had a thing for Sailor Mercury as well.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Sep 13, 2013)

My *first* crush, ever, on anyone, was when I was in early, early grade school and had a thing for Gabriel, the blond teenager sidekick girl on Xena: Warrior Princess.

Also, I'd like to add that Peregrin "Pippin" Took from LOTR is adorkable. And I always get a little fluttery when Eowyn defeats the Witch King, and is all, "I am no man!"


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 13, 2013)

Abbi Normal said:


> Also, I'd like to add that Peregrin "Pippin" Took from LOTR is adorkable.



ALL the hobbits, man. Dayum.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Tony Stark.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> My friend's robo girl, Amy. @w@


This is amazing art ._.
Also fucking DA watermark.

as for crush, or might I say "What fictional character did I fap to last wednesday" Geecku.




As a note, it was really fucking hard to find a sfw picture.
I am such a bad person :I

Also, fuck you, reptilian breasts are awesome.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And she's a robot anyway so anyone trying to use THAT logic needs to shut them lips.


Breast logic? or..?


> ...
> 
> I just noticed she has cool hands. :3


Oh my, you're right.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> My friend's robo girl, Amy. @w@



Now she is beautiful!

Love those eyes


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 15, 2013)

â™¥â™¥â™¥
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 15, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> http://jsa-arts.deviantart.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I realized who you were talking about. Drew her a looooooong time ago.



Picture was working when I posted it :I
I dunno wha happen.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 15, 2013)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Oh, BTW, that was 25 years ago. Not now.


I was about to ask, lol


----------



## Saga (Sep 15, 2013)

Sonic anyone? :v
Also
Edit: AlexxxLupo's avatar 
Fuck me already :V?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2013)

Saga said:


> Sonic anyone? :v



Actually, Blaze rocks.


----------



## Minako2012 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hrmmm let me get out my list...okay just a few...ahem.

Goliath from Gargoyles
Gambit
Nightcrawler
Zidane

I would add Loki but I am more attracted to the actor and not the character.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 19, 2013)

Angelus (The dragon). I was so jealous of Caim for getting to partner up with her.







P.S They are totally in love by the game. Best ship.

P.P.S: That robot lady is awesome. Wow. First time I got horny for a robot was this guy.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2013)

Robot chicks don't have genitals, though.


Since I'm helping someone through Ocarina of Time, I just remembered the crush I had on adult Princess Ruto and Malon. Also, the desert girl was pretty banging too.






Though, I hear that Ruto's girl bits smell like a fish market... *rimshot*


And while we're on Zelda, I have a thing for Midna in her normal, large form. Which sucks because all the porn of her I stumble upon seems to be of her midget form, eww.
How can you not find this sexy?:


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 21, 2013)

Alois Trancy from Black Butler/Kuroshitsuji and both Eren and Makisa from Attack on Titan are my favorite snacks.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 21, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Since I'm helping someone through Ocarina of Time, I just remembered the crush I had on adult Princess Ruto and Malon.


Ruto was really cute as a kid and then she grows up and it's like 'Damn Link, she's totally ready for you. Ditch the needy princess."


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 21, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Ruto was really cute as a kid and then she grows up and it's like 'Damn Link, she's totally ready for you. Ditch the needy princess."



I always felt sad that he didn't choose her.

I mean LOOK AT HER!!


----------



## Kanic (Sep 22, 2013)

I wouldn't say crush, more so "I want dat ass" feeling for...Steele from Balto


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 22, 2013)

As far as girl crushes go, Halle Berry's Catwoman.


----------



## Wither (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm getting to the point where it's anyone capable of sex. 
':v'?


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 22, 2013)

This fella right here.


----------



## Badgerkatch (Sep 22, 2013)

Naraku from Inuyasha was my first anime crush XD


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 22, 2013)

Badgerkatch said:


> Naraku from Inuyasha was my first anime crush XD



Sesshomaru-sama is better. >.>


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> This fella right here.



I haven't seen this motherfucker in forever. 

The movie he's from is in the top 5 most fucked up movies I've ever watched.


----------



## Aggybyte (Sep 23, 2013)

Fluttershy from my little pony. Don't judge!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 23, 2013)

Christopher Atkins made me gay.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I haven't seen this motherfucker in forever.
> 
> The movie he's from is in the top 5 most fucked up movies I've ever watched.


what movie is that?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 23, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> what movie is that?



 Felidae. 

For the complete list: 

1. Wizards
2. Gandahar (or Lightyears as its known to some) 
3. Fritz the Cat
4. Felidae
5. Plague Dogs.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 24, 2013)

JAINA PROUDMOORE! I've totally had a metaphorical hard-on for this chick since Warcraft 3!

Powerful mage? Check!
Cool story and lore? Check!
_*Purple clothes?*_! Heck yeah!


----------



## Orvar (Sep 24, 2013)

Fluttershy, Twilight and Rainbow Dash. yes...Three


----------



## Solyka (Sep 26, 2013)

All humans. Or humanoids. Or robots.
Zer0
The robots from TotalRecall (2013)
No animal crushes lol


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 26, 2013)

Jon Talbain so much. Why would I play anyone else?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 26, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Jon Talbain so much. Why would I play anyone else?



Jon is actually top tier officially. He's outright BUSTED in my opinion, then again fighting games rarely are ever balanced so it's whatever. lol
I love Huitzel. I just love how robots play in fighters even if they're general not good. They're always tricky and unorthodox to read (R.O.B.).


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Jon is actually top tier officially. He's outright BUSTED in my opinion, then again fighting games rarely are ever balanced so it's whatever. lol
> I love Huitzel. I just love how robots play in fighters even if they're general not good. They're always tricky and unorthodox to read (R.O.B.).


I know. I hate when my favorite character is also top-tier. OH WELL.

Word R.O.B is super fun. If I'm obeying the sexy in Smash though I'm probably playing Wolf or Bowser.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm bringin' it back! Sorrynotsorry.

God I'm transparent... I'm crushing on Lou pretty hard these days. Fine as hell, he's got style, and he's a neat freak. Plus he's got that damaged goods angle where you just want to hold him and make it all better.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

Have I mentioned this guy yet? (I have lost track of who I have mentioned by now):






He never had a big part in the game but damn it was love at first sight. I spent ages trying to buy a blue suit after that...


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 1, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Felidae.
> 
> For the complete list:
> 
> ...



Alright I have copies of the first two on VHS! I always thought the ending of Wizards was appropriate! and well, what can't be avoided will be!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 1, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Plus he's got that damaged goods angle where you just want to hold him and make it all better.



Oh my god. This is responsible for at least half of my crushes (fictional and IRL).


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2013)

Holo the wise wolf. And I'm okay with it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 2, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> Alright I have copies of the first two on VHS! I always thought the ending of Wizards was appropriate! and well, what can't be avoided will be!



I found it a bit rushed. Although, I understand why. They ran out of monies. 

Blackwolf's wife was so badass imo though. Always loved her.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Every. Single. Fuckin'. Jedi.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Every. Single. Fuckin'. Jedi.



Yeah, I'd fuck Yoda


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, I'd fuck Yoda



Touche. I guess my mind was full of Obi Wan and Windu when I said that =P

Edit: Actually I'd probably still do Yoda. If the Jedi aren't allowed to love, I wouldn't say no to an 800 year old virgin.


----------



## Hewge (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Touche. I guess my mind was full of Obi Wan and Windu when I said that =P



_*All*_ of our minds are _always_ full of Obi Wan~


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

I haven't posted mine in forever, but I really don't get why I take a particular liking to all the "manly" female characters.

Strong, intimidating, cool, rational... Maybe a pixie cut to top it off. MMM.


----------



## Riho (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, I'd fuck Yoda


No love for Yattle?


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I haven't posted mine in forever, but I really don't get why I take a particular liking to all the "manly" female characters.
> 
> Strong, intimidating, cool, rational...








<3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

There's something I dig about good-looking ladies who can beat the crap out of me.


----------



## NuMou (Nov 2, 2013)

Saga said:


> Sonic anyone? :v



Finally. Mmmm yes. :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

NuMou said:


> Finally. Mmmm yes. :3



":v" means sarcasm.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Eeyup.






I swear I didn't start watching the show with the intention of developing a crush. It just happened.

What can I say, I love big boys. (I'm actually wearing a T-shirt right now that has "I love big boys" written on it)


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I haven't posted mine in forever, but I really don't get why I take a particular liking to all the "manly" female characters.
> 
> Strong, intimidating, cool, rational... Maybe a pixie cut to top it off. MMM.



Oh god this.

And, in contrast, I'm also into really feminine males.

My brain is fucking weird.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

alex why

you used to be cool



Heliophobic said:


> Oh god this.
> 
> And, in contrast, I'm also into really feminine males.
> 
> My brain is fucking weird.



I'm very much the same, I don't even know, man.

I've never been the most concrete when it comes to orientation anyway.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> alex why
> 
> you used to be cool



Where have all the good times gone?


----------



## NuMou (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ":v" means sarcasm.



:O Oh... really? Oh... Well.... >\\\<

This is akward...


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Gibby said:


> alex why
> 
> you used to be cool



Hey don't blame me, the heart wants what it wants. Plus I'm still listing my 'normal' fictional crushes. D:


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Hey don't blame me, the heart wants what it wants. Plus I'm still listing my 'normal' fictional crushes. D:



'Tis a sad day when ponies are considered a "normal" crush.

:v


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> 'Tis a sad day when ponies are considered a "normal" crush.
> 
> :v



It is in comparison to some of mine D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 2, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Hey don't blame me, the heart wants what it wants. Plus I'm still listing my 'normal' fictional crushes. D:



Well my dark secret is that there is one female character I've always found adorable and wanted to see more like.



Spoiler: if u dare


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 2, 2013)

Fuck it. I can't deny this to myself any longer.






Redhead or not, as soon as the tears fell I was in love. Now there are complicated feelings while I play >.<


----------



## Riho (Nov 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well my dark secret is that there is one female character I've always found adorable and wanted to see more like.


----------



## Percy (Nov 3, 2013)

Riho said:


> *image*


i don't even
is that supposed to be like spongebob


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 3, 2013)

Percy said:


> i don't even
> is that supposed to be like spongebob



What? No. Haven't you ever seen awesome face?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2013)

Riho said:


> .



fish make me wet


----------



## Jags (Nov 3, 2013)

Susan from the Discworld Series also kicks all sorts of ass. 

Plus, in the TV version of Hogfather...
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-03wdw_iIGXc/UNefcbiNEvI/AAAAAAAAH7g/VTpkOdFiHOY/s1600/hog+5.jpg


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> He died in the WORST fucking way doe.



...*Wat*â€‹.


----------



## Riho (Nov 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> fish make me wet


HOLD THE FUCKING PHONE.
You planned this. You planned it AAAALLL. You KNEW someone was going to call you out, and you did THIS.
...




you magnificent bastard


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Um.. I'm not really sure if I posted mine yet but my anthro crush would have to be Nala fromt he lion King. Her face is so cute, she's kind but strong too.


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 3, 2013)

Ryuko Matoi... <3 From Kill la Kill(So hard to find a picture that wasn't friggin huge. For some reason, I couldn't get one I had cropped and resized off my hard drive.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 3, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> ...*Wat*â€‹.



I assume he did. Didn't outright say it. :/


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I assume he did. Didn't outright say it. :/



Fuck's sake, every fictional guy I like ends up dying. Lupin, Toomy, the list goes on D:


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Nov 3, 2013)

Apollo fucking Justice.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 3, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Eeyup.



>.> <.< ._. I understand this. 

I rather like Braeburn too.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 3, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> >.> <.< ._. I understand this.
> 
> I rather like Braeburn too.



Braeburn is the shit<3


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Nov 4, 2013)

A few dragons from that show _Bakugan_ - actually if I'd admitted this years ago the fandom would again be concerned with the fandom turning everything yiffy immediately.



Falaffel said:


> What the hell makes you think she'd have sex with us?
> You'd have 50 diamond shards up your ass before you could pull your dick out.



Then make sure the male and female renamons meet.
Then watch them yiff.



-SHINY- said:


> What if you are twice as stronger than her?



Unless the world explicably operates on Dragonball Z physics during those few minutes, nothing. You'd still get pierced to death.

However, there is an alternative-

Authorise another dub. Have Renamon voiced by Ke$ha (or if you're female, Katy Perry). Make Renamon watch the second dub & give her a music player to "help her sleep without overthinking seeing herself in a TV programme". While she's sleeping, replace the music with _Blah Blah Blah _(or _I Kissed A Girl _if you're female). After this night of her hearing "herself" singing a horny-ish song, she wakes up convinced she really is as sex-crazed as the fandom makes out.

(Does that qualify as "insane troll logic" yet?)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 4, 2013)

Yenanator said:


> Ryuko Matoi... <3 From Kill la Kill(So hard to find a picture that wasn't friggin huge. For some reason, I couldn't get one I had cropped and resized off my hard drive.)


No wonder you like this character. That anime is practically porn with barely any clothing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2013)

From what I heard, it's apparently pretty good. I just don't watch anime so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 4, 2013)

I saw the first 3 episodes. Too much fanservice for it to keep me as a viewer, but it  is funny.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 4, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> Susan from the Discworld Series also kicks all sorts of ass.
> 
> Plus, in the TV version of Hogfather...
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-03wdw_iIGXc/UNefcbiNEvI/AAAAAAAAH7g/VTpkOdFiHOY/s1600/hog+5.jpg


I fucking love Terry Pratchett!
I have a fuck ton of his books.


----------



## Jags (Nov 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I fucking love Terry Pratchett!
> I have a fuck ton of his books.



I have just about every Discworld book, bar maybe one or two of the side stories. It took my father 3 years to convince me to read Colour Of Magic, and since then I've read through the entire set at least three times. I think I like it just a bit.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 5, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I fucking love Terry Pratchett!
> I have a fuck ton of his books.





Rain-Wizard said:


> I have just about every Discworld book, bar maybe one or two of the side stories. It took my father 3 years to convince me to read Colour Of Magic, and since then I've read through the entire set at least three times. I think I like it just a bit.



Oh god, I need to read his books. From Death, to those witches, to Death of Mice, to the floating turtle idea....it all sounds so badass. And I also hear his humor is spot on.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 5, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oh god, I need to read his books. From Death, to those witches, to Death of Mice, to the floating turtle idea....it all sounds so badass. And I also hear his humor is spot on.


He is a glorious writer, especially his old stuff. I have never actually laughed out loud reading a book untill I started reading this dudes stuff, he is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Nov 5, 2013)

Spike from Cowboy Bebop hands down.


----------



## Carnau (Nov 5, 2013)

Spike is great.


----------



## Wither (Nov 5, 2013)

The planet Pluto. 
I'd have sex with it. 

(fuck you, it is fictional, it's not a planet :'c)


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> No wonder you like this character. That anime is practically porn with barely any clothing.


Well...I liked her before that....That's just an added bonus. *cough*


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Nov 10, 2013)

Carmen Sandiego 
With that ever-present smile there's just something so playful about her. The fact that she's got a beautiful face and is extremely smart and athletic also helps.

I used to have one on Samus but the writing in Other M was so bad in places it made her seem like a teenager with a blinding high school crush. This was too different from the strong bad ass I'd fallen in love with.


----------



## Riho (Nov 10, 2013)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Carmen Sandiego


I honestly think you're onto something, here.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 10, 2013)

Another sloth? What a cutie. My slothsona would totes crush on hers.


----------



## Bra|nS|ug (Nov 10, 2013)

Yenanator said:


> Ryuko Matoi... <3 From Kill la Kill(So hard to find a picture that wasn't friggin huge. For some reason, I couldn't get one I had cropped and resized off my hard drive.)


Why not Mako? <3


----------



## Zabrina (Nov 10, 2013)

Honestly, after all this anime I've forced myself to watch, the list is endless.


----------



## Gator (Nov 10, 2013)

When I was a kid, I had a crush on the Grinch (specifically the one in the cartoon TV special thing; the one in the book was ugly and the shitty live-action one didn't exist and was also shitty).  I also had a sorta mild thing for Plankton from Spongebob for a while.
I've still got a crush on Audrey II from the Little Shop of Horrors musical movie thing.  God damn, that is a fine plant.  

...Maybe I like mean green things, OK.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 11, 2013)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Carmen Sandiego



The bitch is certainly fabulous. I wanted to grow up to be just like her.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

Garnet





She fucking owns.


----------



## Yenanator (Nov 13, 2013)

Bra|nS|ug said:


> Why not Mako? <3



Because badass scissor blade!  And she talks to her clothes, I mean come on.


----------



## Bra|nS|ug (Nov 13, 2013)

Yenanator said:


> Because badass scissor blade!  And she talks to her clothes, I mean come on.



You're totally right, there's a potential crazy factor there. I like it.

Unrelated,
My fictional character crush.





Gasai Yuno <3


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2013)

Luther Strode. Adorkable, but he keeps it dangerously real.


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

Garrus

I've played a lot of games and seen a lot of shows, but I can't help but feel all warm and fuzzy when he comes up.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

Bra|nS|ug said:


> You're totally right, there's a potential crazy factor there. I like it.
> 
> Unrelated,
> My fictional character crush.
> ...


So you have the hots for a 14 years old homicidal stalker.
Have fun with that


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So you have the hots for a 14 years old homicidal stalker.
> Have fun with that








I'm sorry, what?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> I'm sorry, what?


http://futurediary.wikia.com/wiki/Yuno_Gasai


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So you have the hots for a 14 years old homicidal stalker.
> Have fun with that



Bitch would be dead coming at me with some scissors.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Bitch would be dead coming at me with some scissors.


This is so far the most insane character I've seen in my life. I'd run


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> http://futurediary.wikia.com/wiki/Yuno_Gasai



...oh


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2013)

If I had to pick a waifu from Mirai Nikki, it'd be Uryuu. A terrorist who blew up stuff and worked hard to achieve a peace of mind. A well written character with a solid personality development. The feels this character caused in the ending were so sad.
http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/31800000/Uryuu-Minene-minene-uryuu-31896593-1920-1080.jpg <- Link because huge pic


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So you have the hots for a 14 years old homicidal stalker.
> Have fun with that



Also about that...

Lucy from elfen lied, that's a good character


----------



## Magick (Nov 14, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Also about that...
> 
> Lucy from elfen lied, that's a good character



That was a great series, and she was a pretty damn good character. Awesome music too.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Also about that...
> 
> Lucy from elfen lied, that's a good character



Noooo, noooooo. What is wrong with you?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Noooo, noooooo. What is wrong with you?



a lot of things, but not exactly that, I wasn't contributing to the thread, but his post made me think of that


----------



## Distorted (Nov 14, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> a lot of things, but not exactly that, I wasn't contributing to the thread, but his post made me think of that



I just.....the show scares me. And makes me sad at the same time. Cute girl and all but my goodness the things that happen are just...I don't know.


----------



## Bra|nS|ug (Nov 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Noooo, noooooo. What is wrong with you?



Lucy is a good character. Don't you speak ill of her beautiful soul.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> So you have the hots for a 14 years old homicidal stalker.
> Have fun with that



Sure..... What's your point?


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 15, 2013)

...Didn't even deny it.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey, I'm back. You mind dropping the scissors and the bottle of lotion and taking a seat over there?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 15, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I just.....the show scares me. And makes me sad at the same time. Cute girl and all but my goodness the things that happen are just...I don't know.



The plot is really interesting, yea it's a bit gore but not scary ._.

the manga is better than the anime


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I just.....the show scares me. And makes me sad at the same time. Cute girl and all but my goodness the things that happen are just...I don't know.


Soft skin, but nothing wrong with that.
Those looking for something a little deeper but massively fucked up try Paranoia Agent. Much more twisted, much less gore.

Oh yeah on topic... Fuck uhm... Okay. Hercules. As in Played by Kevin Sorbo. Or Julie from Heavy Metal 2000 because It's Julie Fucking Strain (NSFW kids if you look her up)


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 15, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> Hey, I'm back. You mind dropping the scissors and the bottle of lotion and taking a seat over there?



You have a crush on Chris Hanson? Hmm, not a fictional character but it works I guess.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 15, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> You have a crush on Chris Hanson? Hmm, not a fictional character but it works I guess.



N-no! I was replying... to that guy that said... y'know... that had the hots for... ugh, never mind.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dire Newt said:


> N-no! I was replying... to that guy that said... y'know... that had the hots for... ugh, never mind.


[video=youtube;p4dKvcrie70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4dKvcrie70[/video]


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 17, 2013)

Spikey2k2 said:


> [video=youtube;p4dKvcrie70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4dKvcrie70[/video]



I fucking *love *â€‹Boondocks


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 17, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I likes ya.
> (HE LIKES YA!)
> And I wantchya
> (AND HE WANTCHYA!)


My booty is mine! It belongs to me! You can not take . . . My Boo-ty!


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 17, 2013)

New season starting in January. So damned keen.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 18, 2013)

Leon S. Kennedy from the Resident Evil series.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Nov 20, 2013)

Justin from Secret of NIMH.  Mind you I havent seen it since the late 90s so I'm not sure how accurate that statement is.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 20, 2013)

I.Hykok said:


> Justin from Secret of NIMH.  Mind you I havent seen it since the late 90s so I'm not sure how accurate that statement is.


Pretty accurate. What a cutie.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Nov 21, 2013)

Ranguvar said:


> Pretty accurate. What a cutie.






Ranguvar said:


> Pretty accurate. What a cutie.



Of  course, there was an owl in that film. I can just see some rewrite of  that scene with the owl only its Justin and not Mrs. Brisby/Frisby. The  owl would be blocking the entrance to his nest, he'd put on some slow  jazz tune, offer cocktails,  Justin would be politely, but frantically  turning down any, offers, while trying to come up with an excuse as to  why he has to leave, the owl blocking his attempts while giving him  amorous come hither looks, 'accidentaly' snagging a talon on Justin's  uniform.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tpCGvcqO1U


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a semi-large crush on this birdman: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12108901/ That he is a barista is only incidental to his massive cuteness quotient.


----------



## Auren (Nov 22, 2013)

I've always thought that nerdy girl with the glasses from Fritz The Cat was pretty cute.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a crush on Leviathan's voice. So deep and refined <3


----------



## Sar (Nov 27, 2013)

Auren said:


> I've always thought that nerdy girl with the glasses from Fritz The Cat was pretty cute.



Oh yeah, I can see the interest. This I can agree. On that subject, the Girl that's often seen sitting next to Fritz in posters always caught my appeal too.




Kitsune Cross said:


> Also about that...





Kitsune Cross said:


> Lucy from elfen lied, that's a good character
> *img*



Naaahh. I don't get the appeal.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Oh yeah, I can see the interest. This I can agree. On that subject, the Girl that's often seen sitting next to Fritz in posters always caught my appeal too.
> 
> 
> Naaahh. I don't get the appeal.


Link fails for me


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2013)

Koto from Yu Yu Hakusho. I haven't even watched much of the show but just looking at her and what little I've heard of her...She's cute.


Also, if it means anything, in this thread on an anime forum site, I made my own harem: http://forums.hummingbird.me/t/who-will-be-in-your-harem/98/56
Though to me harem mostly just means "Girls I'd date".
Might have to scroll down a bit on that site. My username is "Battlechili1" there too.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 17, 2013)

Not really a crush but female Unfezants got it going on. It's in the name *wonk*


----------



## Midyin (Dec 17, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Batman.


I ain't gay, but I would have to think about it for Batman...

I don't care who you are. No one snubs their nose at Batman..


Back it topic though, my answer here will have to be the same as in that other thread about crushes. I'm a weak man when it comes to the woman folk, so I have had crushes on a great many, so many that I can't rightly tell you who my first was... 
Though, does anyone else here remember CatWoman from the 90s Batman: The Animated series? There was an episode wherein some mad scientist turned her into an Anthropomorphic cat-woman..

it it left me both aroused, and confused...


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Angua from Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels. Werewolf cop? Yes.

The actress who played her in the _Going Postal _tv special certainly doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 17, 2013)

Now that I think about it, probably  
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11449276/
From the book  Shielah of Earth! She has a twin! ooooh twins!


----------



## Conker (Dec 17, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> The plot is really interesting, yea it's a bit gore but not scary ._.
> 
> the manga is better than the anime


Lies. The manga devolved into "trying to hard to be shocking" and wound up being silly.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2013)

Conker said:


> Lies. The manga devolved into "trying to hard to be shocking" and wound up being silly.



the anime is incomplete and the end was pathetic, the manga version is way better


----------



## Conker (Dec 18, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> the anime is incomplete and the end was pathetic, the manga version is way better


The "left you wondering" ending to the anime was better than the ending to the manga (which I'll be honest, I can't remember other than I thought it was stupid and trying too hard). Plus the manga had issues in drawing quality and the anime was gorgeous.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 18, 2013)

Conker said:


> The "left you wondering" ending to the anime was better than the ending to the manga (which I'll be honest, I can't remember other than I thought it was stupid and trying too hard). Plus the manga had issues in drawing quality and the anime was gorgeous.



everybody died xD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2013)

gorgonops said:


> Angua from Terry Pratchett's Discworld novels. Werewolf cop? Yes.
> 
> The actress who played her in the _Going Postal _tv special certainly doesn't hurt, either.


I want to do a sex to this actor.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 18, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I want to do a sex to this actor.



Get in line! >:I

Man, it's like the 'women in uniform are sexy' but times 10 because her uniform is _made of metal_. Yes please.


----------



## JaketheTiger (Dec 18, 2013)

Crash Bandicoot, love the crazy little devil ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2013)

Bugs bunny's got me at the moment.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Bugs bunny's got me at the moment.



bugs is a 10/10 professional trap


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> bugs is a 10/10 professional trap



Whilst I like bugs, I gotta say trap bugs is horrifying. x3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> trap bugs is horrifying.



I feel silly for finding it appealing/entertaining .n.

I don't know why, but I always found crossdressing from a humour/entertainment standpoint really cool. Like women putting on suits and fake mustaches to depict men in plays, for example. Or with Matt Lucas and David Walliams from Little Britain playing silly female characters and actually being fairly believable.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 18, 2013)

Ryuu said:


> Mentova, your cool and by far not a slut



Lies and fucking slander


----------



## Mentova (Dec 18, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Lies and fucking slander



Don't make me reach over there and punch you in your stupid canadian face >:C


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 18, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Don't make me reach over there and punch you in your stupid canadian face >:C


You've got one hand playing WoW and the other on my dick, I'm pretty sure you're out of limbs to carry that threat out with


----------



## Mentova (Dec 18, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> You've got one hand playing WoW and the other on my dick, I'm pretty sure you're out of limbs to carry that threat out with



You wish. I'm not even on WoW anymore!


----------



## Balto Wolfdog (Dec 18, 2013)

As a kid I like Jenna from Balto. I still like the movies today


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 19, 2013)

So I discovered the anime Urusei Yatsura...









Lum from that show is just....wow.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok so  I just watched Going Postal. It is a shame that in 3h of film time, that sergeant got about a minute of screen time.
Oh well, a good movie nonetheless


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ok so  I just watched Going Postal. It is a shame that in 3h of film time, that sergeant got about a minute of screen time.
> Oh well, a good movie nonetheless



_I know, right? _I keep hoping that they're going to do one of those specials on the City Watch; they're my absolute favorites. And I hope that if they do, they get that same actress for Angua and give her _lots of screen time_. She is my favorite Pratchett character. :3

Susan in Hogfather is also lovely, and is more of the main focus of that one. Death's granddaughter got it goin'  on.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jan 26, 2014)

This thread suddenly turned into fighting with modrators and is back to normal.


----------



## Jags (Jan 26, 2014)

gorgonops said:


> _I know, right? _I keep hoping that they're going to do one of those specials on the City Watch; they're my absolute favorites. And I hope that if they do, they get that same actress for Angua and give her _lots of screen time_. She is my favorite Pratchett character. :3
> 
> Susan in Hogfather is also lovely, and is more of the main focus of that one. Death's granddaughter got it goin'  on.



This makes me pleased


----------



## dialup (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh god I have too many. But speaking strictly furry ones Bowser is a big cutie pie. Especially now that he has a cat form in that new Super Mario game.


----------



## ModifiedRabbit (Jan 27, 2014)

Touda from Yami No Matsuei. 
That and Byakko from the same manga.  lol  =P


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 28, 2014)

Blue from Wolf's Rain. 
http://static2.minitokyo.net/view/39/00/192539.jpg

As a kid though I had it pretty bad for Disney's Maid Marion.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 6, 2014)

_Shin Megami Tensei 4_'s Gu Huo Niao
DAT ASS


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 25, 2014)

Fabian, the fox to fox the fox out of all foxes <3 <3 <3


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 26, 2014)

....Lopunny.
Kinda.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 26, 2014)

any girl with ears and tail liiiiiiike tamamo from fate/extra


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> any girl with ears and tail liiiiiiike tamamo from fate/extra


 You *do* know who she is, right? Out of all the cute foxgirls....why Tamamo no Mae? 
Better than Daji, at least.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 26, 2014)

does crushing hard on someone else's fursona count?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 26, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> does crushing hard on someone else's fursona count?



Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 26, 2014)

Was reminded of Bloody Roar recently which i played extensively as a kid need to play it again, for reasons...



AlexxxLupo said:


> Yes, yes it does.



But wont that turn this thread into a circle jerk of "o ur fursona is really hawt" "oh noes yours totally is" "lets make gross role play love"


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 26, 2014)

Did I mention this guy yet? I can't remember


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 26, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You *do* know who she is, right? Out of all the cute foxgirls....why Tamamo no Mae?
> Better than Daji, at least.



Huh? What do you mean? If I didn't know who she is I wouldn't even mention her. She's one of the many I fancy.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 26, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Huh? What do you mean? If I didn't know who she is I wouldn't even mention her. She's one of the many I fancy.


Dude, you've got some high standards 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamamo-no-Mae

I still love Fabian =^.^=


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 26, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Dude, you've got some high stadards
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamamo-no-Mae
> 
> I still love Fabian =^.^=



I know of her legend and I think that's awesome and all, but that really doesn't matter to me. Her character in the game was sweet with a hint of badass just like Ouka from .hack//legend of the twilight princess (don't care how much everyone else hates that anime I loved it) and Zukoro from Tokyo mew mew.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 26, 2014)

Alix Vance from Half Life. Before her, almost every female heroine in video games was a stereotype.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 27, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> But wont that turn this thread into a circle jerk of "o ur fursona is really hawt" "oh noes yours totally is" "lets make gross role play love"



not from me at least...I'm too afraid to admit who it is cuz I don't want to scare her away...


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 27, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> not from me at least...I'm too afraid to admit who it is cuz I don't want to scare her away...


You shouldn't be afraid. Just say you really like their fursona at first, then see how it goes from there.


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 27, 2014)

it seems every khajiit in skyrim is hawt


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 27, 2014)

Ninten said:


> You shouldn't be afraid. Just say you really like their fursona at first, then see how it goes from there.



But... there is a difference between crushing on a 'sona and the person it represents.

I told one guy that I had a huge crush on his 'sona, he was flattered =P


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jun 27, 2014)

People having crushes on any not-real thing concerns me.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 27, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> People having crushes on any not-real thing concerns me.



I would terrify you.

I got a fuckin' crush on my own character. No, make that madly in love with my own character, and lament that he's not real.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 27, 2014)

I regularly have crushes on weird characters...when I was a kid I liked double D for whatever reason o^o. Also, Danny Fenton from that show is super friggin attractive and I still like him.

As far as furries go, definitely sly cooper. Also the australian easter bunny from RotG, and a platonic interest in spyro the dragon.

I could name more but my brain is bla

Edit: Hold up! How could I forget my homestuck!?!?

John Egbert and Eridan Ampora are my favorites >w<





Friggin adorable Egderp
EEEEE~!

...and also Karkat...and my patron Gamzee...fuck it, all the troll boys

Also genderbent Nepeta, Jade and Vriska x3

....You know what, I'm so sorry everyone...I'm so sorry I brought homestuck into this I have crushes on all the characters what have I done >.>


----------



## FenrirDarkWolf (Jun 27, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I regularly have crushes on weird characters...when I was a kid I liked double D for whatever reason o^o.



Double D owo

Apparently, A LOT of people like him o3o


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 27, 2014)

FenrirDarkWolf said:


> Double D owo
> 
> Apparently, A LOT of people like him o3o



Hehe, okay so I was not the only one '^_^

I mean, Ed, Edd, and Eddy was when I was younger so it was kinda before I understood I had a crush on him 

But anyways, I liked him because he was the quirky and awkward smart one...aaand he was kind of an adorable derp -w-


----------



## RabidLynx (Jun 28, 2014)

I think some of the Vocaloid characters are hawt. I don't listen to Vocaloid (I don't understand the fascination with the music itself, I don't get why people are so attracted to songs singed by robots), but for some reason I am interested in the characters. Luka and Lily are babes

[e] CAN'T FORGET KAITO


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 28, 2014)

I would say Alex's avatar and mikasa from AOT


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2014)

[yt]hwRuns05PTI[/yt]

I... I like the bird...


----------



## mewtwo55555 (Jul 4, 2014)

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...ilight_sparkle_by_radiant_eclipse-d5q621j.png

shes part of my harem. along with alot of other four legged or two legged furries in fiction.


----------



## Celeste~ (Jul 4, 2014)

I haven't had a crush on a fictional character since I was about 12, and they were animal crossing characters, oh dear!


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jul 4, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> But wont that turn this thread into a circle jerk of "o ur fursona is really hawt" "oh noes yours totally is" "lets make gross role play love"


I think you're just jealous that you've never been able to get any gross role play love.

OT: Polgara from The Belgariad/Mallorean book series if I had to pick one. In close second place is Kida from Atlantis: The Lost Empire.

Mancrush: Ryu Hayabusa, Dark Link, or Altair from AC.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 4, 2014)

Always this guy


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 4, 2014)

Hybrid Persona said:


> I think you're just jealous that you've never been able to get any gross role play love.
> 
> OT: Polgara from The Belgariad/Mallorean book series if I had to pick one. In close second place is Kida from Atlantis: The Lost Empire.
> 
> Mancrush: Ryu Hayabusa, Dark Link, or Altair from AC.



Of course not.

Yes...


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 4, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Yes...



it's only gross the first time...then you get used to it.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Jul 5, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> it's only gross the first time...then you get used to it.


It's a _little_ gross the first time... then you love it. XD


----------



## RabidLynx (Jul 5, 2014)

what
wait
how could I forget this chick? Romana II, played by Lalla Ward. The first Romana played by Mary Tamm was beautiful too, but God is Lalla hawt. Also Lalla Ward is 63 now. I have no regrets.

[e] oh, and good ol bisexual me just can't forget this dude.


----------



## Wax (Jul 5, 2014)

Dick Gumshoe from Ace Attorney.




What can I say? I'm a sucker for larger dudes.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 5, 2014)

THIS GUY






Only just misses #1 on my ranking of sexiest guys in all anime.

I'm working on the fan fiction again, so all them feelings are gonna come back.


----------



## Kimjoy (Jul 5, 2014)

Either Fidget or Gatomon :3


----------



## Granus (Jul 6, 2014)

Way too many to list.


----------



## delphoxy (Jul 6, 2014)

batty likes him teh uber sanic pronz yeh?
then this will be a dream cum true
also, maybe nsfw, depends on your view of the matter


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't know who this is but her 

http://oi50.tinypic.com/2hpmv14.jpg


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2014)

Pepe le pew is a sexy sod, but it is difficult to find any seductive images of him. 





Sylvester is rather handsome too, but same problem again.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 18, 2014)

I remember the first dude!

Anyhow, I was recently introduced to this fellow by my man-friend when we play All-stars Battle Royale.






Am finding it hard to find adult material featuring him though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2014)

Doesn't that count as necrophilia? He's a corpse.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 18, 2014)

I never thought that was relevant seeing as he is fictional =P


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2014)

TouchÃ© it surprises how many furries' crushes aren't furry.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 18, 2014)

Pepe le Pew is just a little too rapey for my tastes. Also probably why he doesn't get any attention anymore compared to the rest of the Looney Tunes. 

I almost had a crush on Rocket Raccoon from Guardians of the Galaxy, but then I saw the film...now I love nothing. :C


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't like pepe's behaviour, merely the way he looks. Also he is a skunk, gnffffff gnf gnf. 


Also, regards rocket:


----------



## Raormi (Aug 18, 2014)

Welp saving that gif for the future.....And I had a crush on scrappy doo for a little while when i was 10 or so around there


----------



## FlamingPluto (Sep 21, 2014)

Definitely Pluto. I don't know what it is...he's just very attractive to me.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 21, 2014)

Sure, usually anime characters because they're practically drawn to be hot and I probably found plenty of live action characters attractive too when I was a lot younger but can't recall who.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Sep 22, 2014)

I had a huge "furry crush" on Don Karnage - even if he did have a silly Mickey Mouse nose. . .I guess it all makes sense now, him being a pirate and my fursona being a MerFur.

But. . .alas. . .my fursona is terribly afraid of heights, and he's an air pirate. . .it would never work. 

I also had a crush on Brooklyn from Gargoyles.  Just 'cause.


----------



## Teckolf (Sep 23, 2014)

When I was a kid I loved patch from "101 Dalmations:" the animated television series. Later it was Bolt like the OP. My latest which I realize is within the fandom is Telephone and Buddy. Non of these are/were really "crushes" per se, just my current or past favorite characters.


----------



## OceanOrca (Sep 23, 2014)

Seriously, deeply in love with this character.

I have 2800 played games as her so far.
Never get bored, love her to death.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 23, 2014)

Shyvana is awesome, but her playstyle is kinda boring for me

----

I don't think I ever got crush an a fictional character, but Imma look, and edit if I find something


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2014)

Tomoko Kuroki, poor girl needs a hug.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 23, 2014)

So I really loved Tali and Thane from Mass Effect (though I wouldn't kick Garrus out of bed either...)


----------



## OceanOrca (Sep 23, 2014)

Gronix said:


> Shyvana is awesome, but her playstyle is kinda boring for me
> 
> ----
> 
> I don't think I ever got crush an a fictional character, but Imma look, and edit if I find something



If you think Shyvana is boring then you're definitely not playing her correctly.

Shyvana is one of the few what I call "Zerg" champions in the game. Zerg from starcraft are a counterbuilder macro control race, and Shyvana is incredibly similar to Zerg tactics in StarCraft2(saying this as a Zerg player).
She's a fantastic counter building champion and doesn't need any particular item or another to be strong or effective.
You can build any counter item in the game, from frozen heart, to GA, to Randiuns, and she can even use Rylais, and Liandries. Effecitvely. Infact I built a BOTRK+Liandries Shyvana to counter play a super fed chogath and survive the burst from Zed and Ezreal, just a few games ago.

The only thing Shyvana is not good at, is facing vs Ranged Top carries/Mid Carries.


----------



## Gronix (Sep 23, 2014)

OceanOrca said:


> If you think Shyvana is boring then you're definitely not playing her correctly.
> 
> Shyvana is one of the few what I call "Zerg" champions in the game. Zerg from starcraft are a counterbuilder macro control race, and Shyvana is incredibly similar to Zerg tactics in StarCraft2(saying this as a Zerg player).
> She's a fantastic counter building champion and doesn't need any particular item or another to be strong or effective.
> ...



Oh no, I really like Shyvana, her playstyle just simply doesn't fit me X3 
I'm more for mages, and assassins, but there is a LoL discussion thread for this
...and also I have no clue about StarCraft, never played it, or looked it up


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 30, 2014)

I could definitely use Garrus' help on some calibrations.







I'd follow Captain Jack Harkness to the end of time.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 30, 2014)

"I'd follow Captain Jack Harkness to the end of time." I'd follow him ANYWHERE. I even have his autograph! 

Also, just cuz he's a badass:


----------



## VÃ¦r (Sep 30, 2014)

NightsOfStars said:


> "I'd follow Captain Jack Harkness to the end of time." I'd follow him ANYWHERE. I even have his autograph!
> 
> Also, just cuz he's a badass:




ACK!!! I didn't have time to get his autograph. People were in the way. >,<  I went to Boston Comic Con just to meet him but a hug and a handshake was more than enough.


----------



## Ieono (Sep 30, 2014)

Naturally, Monkey is on my list,





And the young melee Ganondorf...umph gotta love that codpiece, haha.






And always had a thing for Snow. Big motivator for playing all three XIII games, haha.







Big post..oops.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 30, 2014)

A million times yes to Captain Jack.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Sep 30, 2014)

No idea who he is, but that last one is a hotty.


----------



## NightsOfStars (Sep 30, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> ACK!!! I didn't have time to get his autograph. People were in the way. >,<  I went to Boston Comic Con just to meet him but a hug and a handshake was more than enough.



I went to Salt Lake Comic Con with the main purpose of seeing him, and he was in a hurry so he signed two things instead of one! And I got a picture of him signing my stuffs too! *fangirl squeal* He had some trouble spelling my name right, so we spelled it out loud together. XD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm gonna say it again.






I don't care if he's half my height. He's gentle, and brave, and infinitely caring, and HOTTER THAN HOLY HELL OH MY GOD.

Clearly, I'm back on the fan fiction.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 2, 2014)

I TOTALLY forgot about these guys.

King Kazuma






He can fight for my affections any day.


Robin Hood






He shot a bulls-eye right through my heart.


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## NightsOfStars (Oct 2, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I TOTALLY forgot about these guys.
> 
> King Kazuma
> 
> ...




OMG YES! I forgot how much I love him! Well, the virtual version anyway.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Oct 3, 2014)

When I was in my early teens, I had a "crush" on the protagonist of this movie called Titan A.E.. He looked just like a real life person I knew and had a crush on them as well which is probably why I liked the guy from Titan A.E. so much in the first place.


I don't know if anyone else has heard of this show, it was about an American teenager who went to live with her mother and step father on their African wildlife sanctuary. It was called Scout's Safari and I used to have a slight crush on the veterinarian. Not Hlomla Dandala, the actor who portrayed him;  the character. Hlomla Dandala's character often had to invest of the help of his teenage nephew who had  aspirations of being a soccer player more than he did a vet.  If some teenager showed up who DID have aspirations of being a vet themselves, they'd probably instantly land a job as the vet's assistant. Now I'm starting to wonder if this was an actual "crush" and not a fantasy about earning "brownie points".


----------



## belmonkey (Oct 3, 2014)

I always liked Tails the Fox ever since I was a little kid. Dunno if I'd call it a crush, but I still think he's adorable :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 3, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> I TOTALLY forgot about these guys.
> 
> Robin Hood



I used to think Maid Marian was the cutest thing ever when I was young.






And while we're on Disney and foxes, Vixey


----------



## Inkswitch (Oct 4, 2014)

Garrus. He's hot, smart, and always has the best comeback lines.
Also, he's mother-f**king' Garrus!


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 4, 2014)

Inkswitch said:


> Garrus. He's hot, smart, and always has the best comeback lines.
> Also, he's mother-f**king' Garrus!



**highfive** He's my number one.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 4, 2014)

I almost forgot about






Metaletemon! What a stud.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2014)

RequiemOfHorrors said:


>


You're too normal. You don't belong here.





Also holy crap I didn't know this many people fancied Sanic people. I feel like vomiting whenever I see one and you guys drool over them. You make no sense.


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 4, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You're too normal. You don't belong here.
> 
> Also holy crap I didn't know this many people fancied Sanic people. I feel like vomiting whenever I see one and you guys drool over them. You make no sense.









I'm going nooowhheerrreee , mwahahahaha!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 4, 2014)

RequiemOfHorrors said:


> I'm going nooowhheerrreee , mwahahahaha!


Best comeback I've seen happen on these forums


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 4, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Best comeback I've seen happen on these forums








Good, let's be friends.


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 4, 2014)

Sorry to spoil the fun but please cut it down on the image macro gifs.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 4, 2014)

And so the sergal/panda shipping was born...

On a more relevant note does thinking a furry character made by someone is cute count?
Not quite sure what you yanks describe a "crush" as.


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 4, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> And so the sergal/panda shipping was born...
> 
> On a more relevant note does thinking a furry character made by someone is cute count?
> Not quite sure what you yanks describe a "crush" as.



No, no sergal/panda, panda/fox is the actual ship. 
Look for the one with my matching icon o: 


Also, I think it can pertain to anything like you having an interest in that person or you'd bang their brains out if they were real.
I'm weird and tend to have crushes on anime/manga guys, guys in books, band guys..ect


----------



## Coffox (Oct 4, 2014)

When i played Dota2 for the first time, daunted by the choices in heroes to pick.
and as first hero to play, i chose Riki.

Quite fantastic really, He'll stab ya


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 5, 2014)

Well i cant find a SFW pic but demicour's african wild dog character(or characters maybe) are adorably hawt, if that counts :[


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 5, 2014)

Coffox said:


> When i played Dota2 for the first time, daunted by the choices in heroes to pick.
> and as first hero to play, i chose Riki.
> 
> Quite fantastic really, He'll stab ya




You have a thing for Riki? I suppose he's fap worthy depending on his hats


----------



## mcjoel (Oct 5, 2014)

When I was a kid it was Xena


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Oct 5, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> When I was a kid it was Xena



Never actually seen this but yeah, I'll agree.

As for other fandom peoples' characters, I long for Tach0012's lynx character so much I could die.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 5, 2014)

mcjoel said:


> When I was a kid it was Xena


Unless your crush was the idea behind her, you were attracted to the actress who is everything but fictional


----------



## Coffox (Oct 5, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> You have a thing for Riki? I suppose he's fap worthy depending on his hats




not just Riki. also Lanaya; Templar Assassin. BRO











^photo by Deadgoliath


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Oct 5, 2014)

-Ty The Tasmanian Tiger
-Bowser from Super Mario 64
-Lucario From Pokemon
-Mordecai From Regular Show

I may have forgotten some others.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 6, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Unless your crush was the idea behind her, you were attracted to the actress who is everything but fictional



I'll take her actress any day. She can fly. :>


----------



## Izar (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Kattai (Feb 10, 2020)

24 years old and never got tired from having crushes on cartoon (or... book) characters


----------



## oappo (Feb 10, 2020)

crushes from the past, you say?




I'll keep this short for the sake of brevity though. 

Off the top of my head:
Monica from Dark Cloud 2
Arashi Nikaidou from OniAi (despite my dislike of ecchi stuff)
Morgana from The Pirate's Fate. Not sure if this counts since you can romance her but whatever. 
Bea from Night In the Woods


----------



## Nítho (Feb 10, 2020)

For me it was...

Fox McCloud






Edward Elric from Fullmetal Alchemist

Meliodas from The Seven Deadly Sins






Hideki and Chi from Chobits






And, eh... Yes... Still have a crush on him


----------



## Artifex670 (Feb 10, 2020)

Starfire from Teen Titans


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Feb 10, 2020)

*marvels at the necro on this thread*
Anyways, my #1 vampire waifu is Alucard from Castlevania and I won't accept any argument on this :3


----------



## Limedragon27 (Feb 11, 2020)

Where do I begin? Not in exact order of course.
1. Razum-Dar - Elder Scrolls Online
2. Buck Hughes - Far Cry 3
3. Anthro Yoshi/Boshi/Gonz JR - Mario
4. Rule 63 Bowser - Mario ((The actual Koopa one, NOT that nasty dead meme human Bowsette! Out of here with that shit!))
5. King Sombra - Mlp ((I haven't been a Brony since 2015, but deep down he's still my Waifu, I can't help it.))
6. SCP - 2547 - SCP Foundation ((Have you seen artwork of those Coyotes? Sue me))
7. Loona - Helluva
8. Nala - Lion King
9. Asuri - Brawlhalla
10. Blue - Jurassic World


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Feb 12, 2020)

Fatima from Sdorica - Sunset/Mirage. Hot design but shitty character (stat-wise).


----------



## Keefur (Feb 12, 2020)

Minerva mink.  What can I say?


----------



## Limedragon27 (Feb 12, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Fatima from Sdorica - Sunset/Mirage. Hot design but shitty character (stat-wise).



This is the first time I've ever seen her but Damn, I don't blame you.


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 3, 2020)

Serana from Skyrim. She's the only follower from that game that I've actually gained an emotional connection to and it makes me sad that after you go through so much together you can't get married or have her stay at  your house. Other followers you can just walk up to and they will be like "sure lets get married" when you don't do anything. Also you can't marry any Khajiit in the game which makes me sad because J'zargo is pretty cool too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 3, 2020)

Kalmor said:


> Sorry to spoil the fun but please cut it down on the image macro gifs.



;^; Kalmor I miss you.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Mar 3, 2020)

I guess since it's been brought up I'll add mine in, in no special order:

- Bowser (Mario games)
- Dark Cynder (Legend of Spyro)
- Wave the Swallow (Sonic Riders)
- Krystal (Starfox games)
- Zecora (MLP: Friendship is Magic)
- Biane Bloodhoof and Grommash Hellscream from the Warcraft series. Should just also say that trolls, orcs, and tauren, along with their allied counterparts are also appealing... And we can't forget pandaren!
- Salazzle, Machoke, and Gardevoir (Pokemon)


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 3, 2020)

When I was a kid I had a thing for 2D from Gorillaz





Honestly, I don't think I've grown out of it...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 3, 2020)

M'aiq the Liar is a cutie, no?


----------



## SakuraKitsune (Mar 3, 2020)

Judeau from Berserk *♡


 *​


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 3, 2020)

I'm crazy about the pink slinky.






She's just so damaged and needs a hug. Not so much a villain as a victim. She's emotionally complex and it's difficult to ignore her pain and to not feel sympathetic, even when she's trying to destroy all organic life on earth.

And she's fucking adorable, even when she's being evil.


----------



## SakuraKitsune (Mar 3, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> I'm crazy about the pink slinky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got good taste. I can understand why you like her! ^^


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> M'aiq the Liar is a cutie, no?


M'aiq is literally my favorite NPC from any game. All Khajiits are cuties but him and J'zargo are definitely at the top of the list


----------



## Alopecoid (Mar 5, 2020)

Off the top:

-Angus and Bodi from Rock Dog
-Tadano and Haida from Aggretsuko
-Easter Bunny from Rise of the Guardians (hence my avatar lolz)
-Nick Wilde
-Robin Hood
-The tigers at the end of Zootopia
-Hobbes
-Sonic


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 5, 2020)

Wukong from League of Legends


----------



## NathanBitTheMoon (Mar 9, 2020)

Nick Wilde all the way


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 9, 2020)

Wolf O'Donnell.


----------



## Herdingcats (Mar 9, 2020)

Nanaki/Red XIII




and Miles Edgeworth


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 11, 2020)

Professor Membrane


----------



## Deathless (Mar 11, 2020)

Izzy Sparks from Guitar Hero Rocks the 80's


 

Diavolo from JJBA


 

Stan Smith from American Dad and Peter Griffin from Family Guy (I love dads)


----------



## Vamux (Mar 11, 2020)

Zilla makes me HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 11, 2020)

STILL Fabian from Zoophobia. Best fox<3


----------



## Narachii (Mar 11, 2020)

Deathless said:


> Izzy Sparks from Guitar Hero Rocks the 80's
> View attachment 82614
> 
> Diavolo from JJBA
> ...


I SEE DIAVOLO-  ilysm


----------



## Deathless (Mar 11, 2020)

Narachii said:


> I SEE DIAVOLO-  ilysm


Ah yes, I love him! I even got a custom plushy of him over the summer! And I also got a heart shaped Jotaro pillow!



Spoiler


----------



## Angelcakes (Mar 13, 2020)

See the chick in my avatar?

That's Colleen from Road Rovers. She wasn't my first, but she was my strongest.


----------



## AppleButt (Mar 21, 2020)

-Nick Wilde
-Rainbow Dash
-Maid Marian


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 21, 2020)

Lucy From Lucy and Tommy Comic


----------



## blue sky love (Mar 21, 2020)

VAATI THE MOTHER FUCKING WIND SORCEROR IS HOT AS FUCK

AAAAAAAAAA ♡♡♡♡ 

*ahegao face*


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 21, 2020)

The list

Cynder
Ember (a hero's tail and mlp)
Carmelita fox
Fox from skunk Fu
Master Tigress
Master viper
Bianca from Spyro year of the dragon
Sheila from Spyro year of the dragon
Coco bandicoot
Funtime foxy (IDC what gender they are)
Starla (my creation)
Certain Pokemon
Renamon
Juno from beastars
Maid Marian
Nala, shenzi, zira and vitani
Loona
Amy rose

Ok I'll stop


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 21, 2020)

Hmm, I would say

Hinata Hyuga from Naruto. Even though I don't care for Naruto now as an adult she was my first fictional crush I can think of honestly. I think it's because I was very shy as a kid and could easily relate to Hinata and plus I always found her adorable. 

Spike Spiegel from Cowboy Bebop. I love everything about Spike. He's just cool in my opinion and stole my heart with his laid back personality and very honest nature.

Gregory House from House MD. I just love how intelligent he is and he has a very sexy voice and looks very handsome in my opinion. Also I love his sarcasm and wit.

Ayane from Ninja Gaiden and Dead or Alive. She is just sexy hands down plus if I'm honest similar to Hinata unnatural eye colors are a thing I like in fiction a whole lot. I wish I could tell ya why, but I honestly can't.

Those are just a couple that come to mind.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 21, 2020)

Since Nintendo have not confirmed that Daisy and Luigi are together...

Luigi. I find him so attractive in his kitsune suit.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 21, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Since Nintendo have not confirmed that Daisy and Luigi are together...
> 
> Luigi. I find him so attractive in his kitsune suit.


Does this make me weird? *laughs*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 29, 2020)

Murugu from Yu Yu Hakusho





I have a problem...


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Mar 29, 2020)

The place it all began for me. The blue vixen, Krystal!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 30, 2020)

Here's mine... dont judge me.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 30, 2020)

Princess Peach
And Lyne from Plunderer


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 30, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> Princess Peach
> And Lyne from Plunderer


Something tells me you're saying Peach just to make me feel better.

Daisy is better because she doesn't get kidnapped every 10 minutes. :3


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 30, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Something tells me you're saying Peach just to make me feel better.
> 
> Daisy is better because she doesn't get kidnapped every 10 minutes. :3


True true as I like Daisy too but I like peach for lewd reasons.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 30, 2020)

DariusNack said:


> True true as I like Daisy too but I like peach for lewd reasons.


Oh.............


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 30, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Oh.............


Yep......


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 1, 2020)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> I remember the first dude!
> 
> Anyhow, I was recently introduced to this fellow by my man-friend when we play All-stars Battle Royale.
> 
> ...


Okay, 2 things.
1. It's nice to see someone else plays medievil
2. what the fuck


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

Daxma said:


> I can see how someone can be attracted to Luigi, he's a brave coward with a heart of gold. He's also not self absorbed, unlike his brother.


See! Someone understands. =3


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 1, 2020)

Deadpool is my biggest character crush.


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a few more crushes... I'm bi, in case anyone wonders...
1: Idgie Threadgood
2: Bonnie Anne
3: Franklin Clinton
4: Trevor Phillips


----------



## Arnak (Apr 2, 2020)

I'll name as many as I can. Maybe in time order

Bianca from Spyro year of the dragon
Carmelita fox from sly Cooper
Courtney Gears from ratchet and clank
Sheila from year of the dragon
Fox from skunk Fu
Rouge, Amy, vanilla and Tikal from Sonic
Coco bandicoot
Cynder from the legend of Spyro
Tigress and viper from Kung Fu Panda
Shenzi, Nala, zira and vitani from the lion King
Georgette from Oliver and company
Maid Marian...

I got way too many to name but my top three are Cynder, Sheila and coco... And I only have one male crush... Tiny the tiger


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Apr 2, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Carmelita fox from sly Cooper


she's almost enough to make me a furry. almost.


----------



## luphawk (Apr 2, 2020)

could use some updating but here are a few of my faves.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 2, 2020)

im not saying, fite me >:3


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 2, 2020)

In the past I might have said Gadget Hackwrench or Lola Bunny, but now it's 2017 Magica De Spell and Morgana Macawber



 



Don't judge me.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 2, 2020)

you are lucky lol, i have a crush on this bb.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 2, 2020)

but tbh he is pretty fluffin pwecious XD


----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 3, 2020)

When I was about 13 I had a crush on Aang from Avatar: The last Airbender, loved the show and just loved how goofy he was


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Apr 4, 2020)

Trixie from Speed Racer


----------



## MagnusLucra (Apr 15, 2020)

Darkness from Konosuba.
The definition of problematic perfection.


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 16, 2020)

So many, but this is my very first fictional crush!


----------



## ZeroGHero (Apr 18, 2020)

When I was little girl, it was Balto. Most recently Fang from animal crossing. Such handsome wolf. I would let them lewd me all night. I stop now before TMI.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2020)

So, new one...Hasty from that car racing game thing.


----------



## Lucidic (May 14, 2020)

Uhh--
_Shuichi Saihara_


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

nick wilde kinda hot


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 16, 2020)

Definitely Renamon from, Digimon. She's a cutie that really pulled me in the furry fandom. I definitely would date her if I was in the digital world.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 16, 2020)

Right now?
This guy:


----------



## bandit_husky (May 16, 2020)

louis from beastars??


----------



## Domjoe414 (May 16, 2020)

*facepalm* definitely Judy Hopps for a while


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 17, 2020)

Asgore is perfect in every way


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2020)

Kota Husky said:


> Definitely Renamon from, Digimon. She's a cutie that really pulled me in the furry fandom. I definitely would date her if I was in the digital world.



Funny, I don't often get crushes on these kinda rawry sorts, but there was a period I had this Gabumon 'crush' 






I saw a plush-suit of this at a con...and it only made things worse.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 17, 2020)

Simo said:


> Funny, I don't often get crushes on these kinda rawry sorts, but there was a period I had this Gabumon 'crush'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. interesting and about the plush suit, I can see why things got worse


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 17, 2020)

Well its Krystal from Starfox Adventures and Starfox Assault.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 17, 2020)

And Renamon and Carmelita fox too


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 17, 2020)

The three are cute in my opinion


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 17, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> The three are cute in my opinion


Krystal fox is awesome, she's very attractive as for carmelita, she looks badass, although never played the Sly Cooper games, I do like the characters.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 18, 2020)

Yup the trio look great and I do have a crush on them though.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 18, 2020)

heroicswordsman23’s Starshard is absolute B A E ! !






P.S.: I drew the above fanart.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (May 18, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Yup the trio look great and I do have a crush on them though.


Yeah dude, I get that feeling to bro. Like you want to date all of them, but you have a crush on all of them only date one of them. so you decide screw the rules I'll date all of them. That's like what I would do too.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 18, 2020)

lol yup


----------



## Lucyfur (May 18, 2020)

NightCrawler




And Robin Hood


 

for some of my childhood fictional crushes


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 18, 2020)

O dee Lally I remember that movie but I haven't seen it in a long time


----------



## Ghostbird (May 26, 2020)

Jessica Rabbit...omg


----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2020)

I never put much thought to it but the very, VERY first waifu I can remember was Sailor Mercury.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm presently crushing on Nightcrawler from X-Men. I've watched different versions of him in the cartoons and movies and I'm so in love. He's a sweetie.

I might even start actually reading the f**king comics like I should.

I think it's the tail. I'm a sucker for a guy who can hang upside down from the ceiling.


----------



## Bororu (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Valryth (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't really have fictional crushes anymore (thankfully, that has happened when I was younger and it was definitely weird!) but I guess that Marrow Amin from RWBY kinda cut close when I saw him throughout Vol.7

(If anyone knows the show, you'll know why I like him so much! Just the cutest boy.)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 13, 2020)

Nestor from ‘Spyro Reignited Trilogy’


----------



## anhapouna (Jun 13, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


> NightCrawler
> View attachment 86935
> 
> And Robin Hood
> ...



Oh my, I had the most intense crush on Nightcrawler. With Robin it was not so much, but mainly because these two existed:


----------



## Nyro46 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hahahahahahhahahahahaha I wonder.... not like he’s my icon on most of my accounts or anything wh


----------



## lemonadevik (Jun 17, 2020)

If you didn't come out of the Sonic Movie simping  Robotnik did you even watch the movie??? 




Also Dabi from BNHA he's hot too


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 17, 2020)

Spoiler










Dis bad boi right hurr


----------



## anhapouna (Jun 17, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My first boyfriend was a famous Brazilian Link cosplayer. I called him Link, my mom called him Link, everyone knew him by that name.
And damn, did he look fine with those white leggings!

(I hated to walk with him at cons because it was like walking with a labrador pup, everyone wanted to look / take photos / ... touch him lmao the poor thing)


----------



## BabiNani (Jul 1, 2020)

Clear from Dmmd


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 1, 2020)

Jack from Beastars
(Somewhat more of a squish than a crush but I want to hug him so much :3~)


----------



## Lunneus (Jul 1, 2020)

Mine has been Kurama from Yu Yu Hakusho since I was like... 8. Granted, prolly shouldn't have been watching that at 8 but oh well.
I mean the guy can grow the perfect garden, is respectful, and can eat someone with a plant. what more do you want?


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 1, 2020)

Winston Schwartz from "Fritz the Cat".


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2020)

Giganta from JLU.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2020)

Bororu said:


>



My character Amanda is literally inspired by Magica.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 1, 2020)

D&D 5e's Eblis. I think I might have a thing for evil birds....


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 4, 2020)

For a male character, Angeal Hewley from Final Fantasy 7 : Crisis Core




But my bi-panic awakening was Windblade from Transformers... (I dont even know if I'm actually Bi but yo, I do love my queen!)


----------



## vv0ltz (Jul 4, 2020)

Spoiler: him


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 4, 2020)

I misread the title and though: What fictional character would you take out on a date? If there's no other pressure than a single date? Sir John Flastaff and I prefer women. Super, super, super fun guy to hang out with. A great tun of a man.

Robbie Coltrane





Orson Wells


----------



## LinnyChanPL (Jul 8, 2020)

I. Just. Love. This. Guy.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't even like Fairy Tail that much. But I love her.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 8, 2020)

I have a lot that I've made my own "Husbando" list, so I guess my recently added husbando is Kyle from Animal crossing.

Tbh, ever since I got him on my island though, he has deadass always been saying that he's been thinking and dreaming of me.
Bro, I got the hint, I'll be yo damn alpha.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Vantablue (Oct 22, 2020)

I think it should be obvious.





Too bad he's dead ;__;


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

briantaylor said:


> Let me apologize in advance if this thread has been done before, but the forum search didnâ€™t yield any results. The topic is fictional characters from movies and books and the like that youâ€™ve had a crush on, either in your youth or recent years. Come on people, be honest!
> 
> Just to make it clear, not exactly real people, or characters or fursonas from within the fandom.
> 
> ...


Of course, Renamon. I'm still head over heels for her. ^_^"


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 22, 2020)

Again, Deadpool.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Oct 22, 2020)

(/)v(\)
I have an anime husband and his name is Sadiq. 
-> Turkey from Hetalia


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Oct 22, 2020)

Chomby said:


> Again, Deadpool.
> 
> View attachment 91721


Ryan Reynolds is an amazing dude. I'm a straight dude, but in the classic spirit of Keep Portland Weird, he is a kickass handsome gentleman, second only to Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Meta_Tiara (Oct 23, 2020)

Here are some:

Aleu from Balto was my first waifu. I'd be up to get it on with her brother and parents as well. Freya the pink wolf is someone I crushed on since the Gamecube Animal Crossing, so my Island Representative is in an "open marriage" with her. Some other of my Animal Crossing crushes are Dotty, Victoria, Vivian, Skye, Fang, Cherry, and Olivia. I have crushed on Krystal and Wolf, and I like Fox as well. From Sonic, I'm most attracted to Vanilla, Blaze, and Rouge.

I figured out my four Stardew Valley spouses who are Abigail, Leah, Sebastian, and Hayley, which means that in a four-player game, they can't all be stolen. Haven't seen Beastars yet, but I'd hook up with Jack.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Oct 26, 2020)

oh god those hips


----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 26, 2020)

Ever since I first saw the little cat.....I couldn't stop thinking about him, despite me knowing very little of that game.....

In fact, I don't know it at all, I just saw this little feline, and everything was just like...

_Yes.



			https://www.gamersdecide.com/sites/default/files/authors/u146483/morgana_new.jpg
		

_


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 26, 2020)

Whoever created this has my thanks


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Oct 26, 2020)

I don't crush on fictional characters anymore.

As a kid, I did have a crush on Fifi La Fume, but that was *ages *ago.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2020)

Um... Right now, my favorite character crush is Louis from Beastars. (If I have to tell you which one he is, you're not a real furry) uwu


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2020)

Recently got to Helltaker on my huge list of want to plays and uh...

Justice


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Recently got to Helltaker on my huge list of want to plays and uh...
> 
> Justice


Your pic didn't display...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Your pic didn't display...


Works fine on my end
Hit refresh


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 26, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Your pic didn't display...


No... hmm...
Works on tablet, not phone.
Lemme get to the computer to fix it

[EDIT] That should do it


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 26, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Um... Right now, my favorite character crush is Louis from Beastars. (If I have to tell you which one he is, you're not a real furry) uwu


<joke>iS hE tHE wOLF oR tHE dEER</joke>


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 26, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> No... hmm...
> Works on tablet, not phone.
> Lemme get to the computer to fix it
> 
> [EDIT] That should do it


Ah, now I see it.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 14, 2020)

SweetBlossoms said:


> Fictional crushes, huh?.. Alright- guess I'll share mine.
> I don't really have any nowadays but I remember when I was just a kid I had a big crush on Goku- hhhhhhh
> (I still do kinda like him, he's cute)
> View attachment 93890​


aw cool it's luffy from naruto


----------



## ♡Gingy♡ (Nov 14, 2020)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> aw cool it's luffy from naruto


*wheeze*


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 14, 2020)

SweetBlossoms said:


> *wheeze*


That wasn't it? was it Yusuke from Hunter Hunter?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2020)

Can't say I've had any?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 15, 2020)

For real though, not so much mainstream characters anymore, I like some sonas and a few characters from shows/movies.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 15, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Um... Right now, my favorite character crush is Louis from Beastars. (If I have to tell you which one he is, you're not a real furry) uwu


I'll take both of them, with all of their pent up rage and libidos, all at once.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 15, 2020)

Dammit, Legoshi, why do you like that silly bunny so much?


----------



## Artimis_Panda (Nov 15, 2020)

For sure mine would be  probably Jessica Rabbit or katara from avatar


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 15, 2020)

These fine specimens


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 15, 2020)

Ah, I feel left out, I don't really get crushes on anyone >.>


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 15, 2020)

Felicia.  Specifically, Felicia from the Vampore Hunter anime OVA.

Why?  Successful rock star, beautiful, sassy, sporty, and could fight as well as anyone.  It was down to her and Street Fighter anime Chun Li and a decision had to be made.


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 19, 2020)

I've had a crush on the *terraria zoologist*


----------



## NitroFastFur (Nov 20, 2020)

Minami from yuri on ice.


----------



## bandit_husky (Nov 20, 2020)

like i said 5 or 4 months ago N I C K  W I L D E


----------



## kittyfuzz (Nov 20, 2020)

Hmm... currently Ignis Scientia and Gladiolus Amicitia from Final Fantasy 15 XD


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 21, 2020)

When I was a teenager I had a furry crush on Don Karnage from the Disney toon "Talespin."  Something about the uniform.  Can't stand the way they rebooted him for the new DuckTales show, though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2020)

MaelstromEyre said:


> When I was a teenager I had a furry crush on Don Karnage from the Disney toon "Talespin."  Something about the uniform.  Can't stand the way they rebooted him for the new DuckTales show, though.



'Tailspin' sounds like a furry dating app


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 21, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> View attachment 93970



I just snorted so fucking hard.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 22, 2020)

Definitely Gladiolus Amicitia from FFXIV






And Ike from Fire Emblem (this is specifically from Smash Bros tho)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 22, 2020)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Definitely Gladiolus Amicitia from FFXIV
> 
> View attachment 94470



Wow, that looks just like me


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 22, 2020)

Loved her since I was nine.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 22, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Wow, that looks just like me



Ohhhh..?
>:3


----------



## kittyfuzz (Nov 23, 2020)

The Matte-Black Cat said:


> Definitely Gladiolus Amicitia from FFXIV
> 
> View attachment 94470



Tease ;P Nice picture though.... ! *yoinks*


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 29, 2020)

Alfred Molina as Doctor Octopus in Spider Man 2 (2004)

I want him to crush me to his flabby chest with his big metal tentacles.

Totally don't have a tentacle fetish (lies.)


----------



## that_darn_furry (Nov 30, 2020)

Arwen and Eowyn from LOTR because I grew up watching fantasy and being utterly obsessed with pretty women


----------



## CarbonCoal (Dec 5, 2020)

I love dominant men that could easily overpower me. I also like  conveniently unattractive men and monsters.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2020)

I don't really get legoshi. He's kinda scrawny.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2020)

Prince Stolas from Helluva Boss. I keep falling for demonic birbs.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 5, 2020)

<w<
>w>




I kinda like Rick. He's polite, down-to-earth, and I dig the idea of playing co-op and pvp games alongside an iguana


----------



## Filter (Dec 8, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Prince Stolas from Helluva Boss. I keep falling for demonic birbs.


Stolas has an awesome design. He creeps me out, but he looks so cool doing it.

I also like Alastor, the Radio Demon. His character probably resonates the most with me.


Speaking of crushes... I'll admit to having a little crush on Loona. Sure she's cute, but I also think she's low-key the smartest one in the room. She's insightful about others, has an entertainingly ascerbic wit, and can produce important books seemingly out of nowhere on demand. I'm glad to see that she's well written so far, rather than just furry fan service.

Yeah, maybe she kicked a baby, but it was literally demon-spawn. Not that I could be around someone with her problems for long, but I'd be interested in seeing what a redeemed Loona would be like in a crossover with Hazbin Hotel. Maybe then. lol

In the meantime, I could hire her to answer my phone when dealing with users from Hell. I get the feeling that she would handle them appropriately.


----------



## Simo (Dec 8, 2020)

Right now, I think my #1 would be ImpXimon...cute, cute, cute!

Ever since I saw these comics on FA some years back, I have been in love. : )

The Imp (Superhero!), and his secret identity, Timmy Hepper, in a wholesome PSA:


----------



## JonnyTheYellowDragon (Dec 11, 2020)

Filter said:


> Speaking of crushes... I'll admit to having a little crush on Loona. Sure she's cute, but I also think she's low-key the smartest one in the room. She's insightful about others, has an entertainingly ascerbic wit, and can produce important books seemingly out of nowhere on demand. I'm glad to see that she's well written so far, rather than just furry fan service.
> 
> Yeah, maybe she kicked a baby, but it was literally demon-spawn. Not that I could be around someone with her problems for long, but I'd be interested in seeing what a redeemed Loona would be like in a crossover with Hazbin Hotel. Maybe then. lol
> 
> In the meantime, I could hire her to answer my phone when dealing with users from Hell. I get the feeling that she would handle them appropriately.


If I'll be honest I have a little crush on her too.

I also might have a tiny tiny crush on Nick Wilde, but it could also just be me connecting with him a lot for some reason (it's probably more likely the latter, but meh).


----------



## Domestic Yak (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 17, 2020)

Liston its non other then yugiohs sky striker archetype... yep i nuttef to that MULTIPLR TIMES


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 19, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't really get legoshi. He's kinda scrawny.



He's dummy thicc.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 21, 2020)

I think my only fictional crush is Amajiki Tamaki from My Hero Academia. Not a sexual crush but i just really wanna cuddle with him. UwU


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 25, 2020)

1. Trixie from _Speed Racer_
2. Joy from _The Bugaloos_ (Look it up on YouTube.)
3. Nova from _Star Blazers_
4. Sailor Moon


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 31, 2020)

in all serious ness, puro, (i know its a male but i think its a female)

SHE IS SO FUCKING ADORIBLE I JUST WANA MARRY HER AND CUDDLE WITH HER OMG


----------



## Deleted member 140225 (Jan 5, 2021)

Asriel Dreemurr is my dream <3 
I feel like i'm getting weak in my knees when i see him, a hunky gote character with black stripes why isn't he real


----------



## TwoBrains (Jan 8, 2021)

Sajin Komamura, the only valid character in Bleach


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Jan 8, 2021)

Way, _way_ too many to count. If I had to choose one though, it would be her.


----------



## Filter (Mar 27, 2021)

Sisu is my new fictional crush. Such a fun character.


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 27, 2021)

Zorome


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 27, 2021)

Katie "Pidge" Holt

Member of Voltron and the girl would tear up the universe to find someone she cares about


----------



## sherlockwolf (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm gonna pick a different from my usual and say Nala from the Lion King


----------



## Goofy ahh (Mar 28, 2021)

*dreamy sigh*  This boy right here


----------



## Play3r (Mar 28, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Katie "Pidge" Holt
> 
> Member of Voltron and the girl would tear up the universe to find someone she cares about


I loved that show.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 28, 2021)

Gigolo Joe from A.I.

Confession: I'm sex phobic, so a robotic gigolo is a weird choice for me, but he's so damn charming I can't resist. I trust him somehow. He's programmed to please women and I suppose that means he'd never hurt me or do anything I wouldn't want. Plus he's f**king gorgeous.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 28, 2021)

Gonna say Gojo from Jujutsu Kaisen
and his birthday is the closest to mine that I've found out of any anime character lmao


----------



## Deathless (Mar 28, 2021)

I fucking simp so hard for the mom and dad from Friday Night Funkin... they really got me actin different.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 28, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Gigolo Joe from A.I.
> 
> Confession: I'm sex phobic, so a robotic gigolo is a weird choice for me, but he's so damn charming I can't resist. I trust him somehow. He's programmed to please women and I suppose that means he'd never hurt me or do anything I wouldn't want. Plus he's f**king gorgeous.


Totally!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

pennywise the clown.


----------



## neonchimera (Apr 6, 2021)

When I was younger I used to love Sesshomaru. He was my bishie. I have come such a long way since then. _stares whistfully at the sun until my eyes go blind._


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 6, 2021)

<10 Sullivan(Monsters Inc.),
<14 Stitch(L&S),
<18 Toothless(HTTYD)...

They were all greatly influencing my heart per their attractiveness (perhaps cuteness under badass-ness thing?), but they were all having their best friends and (in my views)they were only attached to their respective best pals (yes they surely deserve em!) thus I gradually lost the emotions, cuz... I can't have em! (Which is of course! But still!)

Now... I love my sona the most, and it's 'guiltless' for me to love them thus rendering me feeling fine while being highly attracted to.

※ I never mean offense to anyone having crush on non-original characters and/or those owned by others. It's just me... QwQ

Only if I knew earlier that creating my OC and sona was possible.... (I believed only the companies can make characters... dumb me >p<)

Anyways, mmm~~~ Yesh! ÒwÓ


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Apr 7, 2021)

neonchimera said:


> When I was younger I used to love Sesshomaru. He was my bishie. I have come such a long way since then. _stares whistfully at the sun until my eyes go blind._



Every weeb had their bishie. Mine was (Castlevania) Alucard and still is :3


----------



## MemphisHyena (Apr 7, 2021)

Honestly right now it's Kiyoko from Haikyu, although back when SAO was a thing (if it ever actually was lol) I had the biggest crush on Asuna :3


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 7, 2021)

Listen. I may have not touched Animal Crossing in months but I set up a whole wedding shoot for me and my boy.  I wanna do a villager version of my character so I can draw us being gay n shit without looking like an insane person.


----------



## bozzy (Apr 7, 2021)

Nick Wilde


----------



## ben909 (Apr 7, 2021)

Does characters in artwork count...


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 7, 2021)

Mine is still Deadpool.
What can I say? I'm in love.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 7, 2021)

This Italian cowboy, who entered a cross-continental horse race and is (probably) gay for a paraplegic jockey. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Spikyapple (Apr 7, 2021)

This sexy beast.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 10, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Does characters in artwork count...


Sure.  Why not?


----------



## Speratic (Apr 10, 2021)

I simp for Kaeya from Genshin Impact. Although my boy Childe can call me girly any day :3


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 13, 2021)

Sisu.

She's probably my first real "furry" crush.

I love her. She's kind and funny and awkward and silly and adorable. I would die for her.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Apr 13, 2021)

I cant help it, Juno is a very beautiful wolf


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

I... don't think I've ever really had one, but I found Juno ^^^^ to be quite adorable in an innocent way.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 13, 2021)

Sappho said:


> View attachment 107378
> 
> I cant help it, Juno is a very beautiful wolf



Awww, she's blushing. I think she likes you. UwU


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

don't shame


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> View attachment 107379
> 
> don't shame


 No shame here


----------



## thepawedpiper.arts (Apr 13, 2021)

i have half a million but currently:
b... BIG BOY...




(Halsin from Baldur's Gate III)


----------



## Hogo (Apr 13, 2021)

The first big fictional crush I had was on Hellboy after watching the original movie and some of the animated short films. He's a hunky and sardonic demon-cryptid who loves cats and hates nazis, what more could you ask for?

I do recall having a minor crush on Jet from Cowboy Bebop before that. You can probably see a pattern.


----------



## Kyrick (Apr 14, 2021)

My first one was Charizard when Pokemon was first on TV. Still have a soft spot for him all these years later. Sexy dragon
Any Turian from mass effect too


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 14, 2021)

Hogo said:


> The first big fictional crush I had was on Hellboy after watching the original movie and some of the animated short films. He's a hunky and sardonic demon-cryptid who loves cats and hates nazis, what more could you ask for?


I love the Ron Perlman versions. I don't have a crush on Hellboy particularly but it's a good and understandable crush. I think it's his love of cats that appeals to me. I was raised with pet cats and I automatically admire male cat lovers.


----------



## Shytama (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh, fictional crushes? I'd rather not say... *coughcough*
Made a gif just to post here lmao


----------



## Raever (Apr 23, 2021)

Grimmjow from Bleach.
Just look at that hair.



Also, if we're talking full Furry crush...c'mon. We all know where that's going.


Renamon from Digimon Tamers.
She most definitely turned me into a Furry. Along with at least a 3rd of the community, probably lol.


----------



## Lyrule (Apr 23, 2021)

The one and only.


----------



## Klox (Apr 25, 2021)

Killuaaa (=①ω①=)





Hes the coolest and the cutest. Not sure if it was a crush or if i wanted to be like him tho.....story of my life


----------



## Vigil29 (Apr 30, 2021)

Schwimmwagen said:


> Vasquez from Aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Vasquez? Have you ever been mistaken for a man? XD


----------



## kelliegator (Apr 30, 2021)

Pepe le Pew is just full of sexual energy. So much he got cancelled from the upcoming Space Jam movie, apparently!


----------



## Raever (Apr 30, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> View attachment 108706
> Pepe le Pew is just full of sexual energy. So much he got cancelled from the upcoming Space Jam movie, apparently!



He was a romantic at heart, he just didn't understand personal space. Q~Q
-gawd my childhood is ruined by the reality of things-


----------



## Shytama (Apr 30, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> View attachment 108706
> Pepe le Pew is just full of sexual energy. So much he got cancelled from the upcoming Space Jam movie, apparently!


He was my grandma's favorite Looney Tunes character


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

kelliegator said:


> View attachment 108706
> Pepe le Pew is just full of sexual energy. So much he got cancelled from the upcoming Space Jam movie, apparently!


got a friend that started out as flower, became pepe and finished as fifi.
iykwim.


----------



## Xitheon (May 1, 2021)

Vigil29 said:


> Hey Vasquez? Have you ever been mistaken for a man? XD


"No. Have you?"


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (May 4, 2021)

Dellinger.
Yes I know he's a dude, but those legs




LIKE DAMN.


----------



## Xitheon (May 5, 2021)

I don't have a crush on him, exactly, I just want to hold him close and protect him. He's such a good boi.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 5, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I don't have a crush on him, exactly, I just want to hold him close and protect him. He's such a good boi.



*I* totes crushed on him when I saw this as a kid. XD


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I don't have a crush on him, exactly, I just want to hold him close and protect him. He's such a good boi.


i still prefer disney's aladdin


----------



## Xitheon (May 5, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i still prefer disney's aladdin


Aladdin is a fun film (Robin Williams was brilliant as the genie) but I love the animation style of The Thief and the Cobbler, and Tack the Cobbler is (in my opinion) a nicer and cuter hero than Aladdin.

Tack is honest, kind and sweet and shy and has no selfish desires, unlike Aladdin who is a liar and a criminal. Seriously, Tack is so pure I could just die.

I recommend this version of the movie:






It's better than the dumbed down, "Disneyfied" versions from the 90's.

Edit: And ZigZag would give Jafar nightmares. He's best villain by a long shot.


----------



## Kingman (May 6, 2021)

Aisha Clan Clan. I crushed HARD for her when Outlaw Star hit Cartoon Network. Everything I like in a woman is distilled in her.


----------



## Erix (May 6, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Dellinger.
> Yes I know he's a dude, but those legs
> View attachment 109135
> LIKE DAMN.


Aight I’m sorry I can’t take you seriously, mans legs look like god dam sticks xD

unless that’s what you like about them, then I’ll carry on lol


----------



## Erix (May 6, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Dellinger.
> Yes I know he's a dude, but those legs
> View attachment 109135
> LIKE DAMN.



I was playing spot the difference earlier between this pic:




And this one:
————————



————————————

I couldn’t see any differences between them. They legit look identical heh heh.

(Sorry I just had to do your mans like this, I couldn’t miss this opportunity xD all in good fun of course! <3)


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (May 6, 2021)

Erix said:


> Aight I’m sorry I can’t take you seriously, mans legs look like god dam sticks xD
> 
> unless that’s what you like about them, then I’ll carry on lol





Erix said:


> I was playing spot the difference earlier between this pic:
> View attachment 109233
> 
> And this one:
> ...



That's just one piece's general artstyle, especially after the time skip where everyone seems to follow a generic template for their design. I just like dellinger because he's feminine and has nice legs and heels.


----------



## Orange Olive (May 9, 2021)

this fine piece of tail


----------



## Xitheon (May 19, 2021)

I've been watching Disenchantment too much lately and now I'm obsessed with (Pig) Merkimer...

WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH ME?!

David Cameron lol.






Edit: has anyone seen Black Mirror? XD


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 19, 2021)

I know I am definitely not alone in liking this sweet phox!

EDIT: I forgot one of my biggest recent fictional crushes; Peony from Pokemon!


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

brer fox or robin hood (fox version) can't decide.


----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 8, 2021)

How long has this thread been a thing and I haven't noticed? Hoo boy-
Uhh- I like Johnny Silverhand from Cyberpunk 2077



(Prolly because I already liked Keanu Reeves, celeb crush lmao)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 8, 2021)

Someone post their fursona and I'll answer.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Someone post their fursona and I'll answer.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 8, 2021)

I'll pass.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

hah. feelings go brrr ;----;


----------



## strangecanine (Jun 8, 2021)

prince zuko from avatar and i used to love johnny the homicidal maniac! also ryoko from tenchi muyo


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 8, 2021)

It's still Deadpool. Help me.


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 8, 2021)

Chomby said:


> It's still Deadpool. Help me.


nick wilde was.... interesting for awhile. and the worst part about it is im strai-


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Someone post their fursona and I'll answer.


Idk your sexuality so here's two:


----------



## Filter (Jun 9, 2021)

My latest fictional crush is this furry Pink Mercy:


----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 9, 2021)

Filter said:


> My latest fictional crush is this furry Pink Mercy:


She's pretty


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

Filter said:


> My latest fictional crush is this furry Pink Mercy:


as a OW fan, i ca confirm that this is literally the most amazing ow fanart ive seen! it makes it even better that i main genji-


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

Eris, Giganta (JLU version), Magica (1987 version.)


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Eris, Giganta (JLU version), Magica (1987 version.)


never heard of them...


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

Toriel.... she was such a sweetheart.... am i the only one who thinks she is just so wholesome and pure? like why would i not wish to be with her!? (dont answer that,theres alot of reasons but i still love everything about her)


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 9, 2021)

strangecanine said:


> prince zuko from avatar and i used to love johnny the homicidal maniac! also ryoko from tenchi muyo



I was "married" to Nny for five years during my teens/early adulthood.





I seem to have a thing for skinny cartoon characters with fucking huge and expressive eyes.


----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 9, 2021)

Rohan my beloved,,,


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

MapleKitty said:


> Rohan my beloved,,,
> View attachment 112794


bro okayusu is bae "Oi Kiba, I used za hando to erase our clothes!~" (joke)


----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 9, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> bro okayusu is bae "Oi Kiba, I used za hando to erase our clothes!~" (joke)


You're lucky this isn't Discord because I'd be sending the clown emoji


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 9, 2021)

MapleKitty said:


> You're lucky this isn't Discord because I'd be sending the clown emoji


hah.


----------



## MapleKitty (Jun 9, 2021)

KibaTheWolf said:


> hah.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2021)

None, currently.


----------



## uwuellis (Jun 9, 2021)

Emily from Stardew Valley, of course! Also Kat from Halo: Reach!


----------



## ♡Gingy♡ (Jun 11, 2021)

I dunno why but another crush of mine was Griffith from Berserk, don't ask I just think he's pretty-


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 11, 2021)

SweetBlossoms said:


> I dunno why but another crush of mine was Griffith from Berserk, don't ask I just think he's pretty-
> View attachment 112958​



The trouble with animé characters is that they all look kinda the same. :/

(But I had a crush on France from Hetalia, so I'm not immune. Hetalia is trash and so am I.)


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Jun 11, 2021)

For anthropomorphic characters, Kovu from The Lion King II. He gives off "bad boy" vibes while also being sensitive and sweet, and I love that. Plus, dark hair and green eyes are always a stunning combination. Also, Baron Humbert von Gikkingen from The Cat Returns- he fits into the "gentleman" archetype that I'm prone to falling in love with, and he has a sweet voice, a great fashion sense, and a pertty handsome face.

For human characters, Raoul from Phantom of the Opera, for pretty much the exact same reasons as Baron. I also have a crush on Newt Scamander from Fantastic Beasts- and seeing as we're both socially awkward people who get along better with animals than with humans, we'd probably have a lot to talk about.

Finally, for someone who looks human, but isn't...


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 11, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> For anthropomorphic characters, Kovu from The Lion King II. He gives off "bad boy" vibes while also being sensitive and sweet, and I love that. Plus, dark hair and green eyes are always a stunning combination. Also, Baron Humbert von Gikkingen from The Cat Returns- he fits into the "gentleman" archetype that I'm prone to falling in love with, and he has a sweet voice, a great fashion sense, and a pertty handsome face.
> 
> For human characters, Raoul from Phantom of the Opera, for pretty much the exact same reasons as Baron. I also have a crush on Newt Scamander from Fantastic Beasts- and seeing as we're both socially awkward people who get along better with animals than with humans, we'd probably have a lot to talk about.
> 
> ...


Baron and Kovu are great characters. You have good taste. I love Newt Scamander a little bit too.


----------



## Happy merman (Jun 15, 2021)

1. My Fallout 4 player model
2. A boss from a crappy f2p MMORPG and I'm too embarrassed to even mention the game xD
3. 3 of my best friend' s ocs <u<


----------



## gabbo13 (Jun 22, 2021)

I wouldn't follow this fandom if I've never met Toahiko Ooshima from the visual novel Morenatsu. The tiger in mention is so hot and I have many fantasies with him. It's sad the the visual novel was cancelled and I'll never play the route.


----------



## Ratt Carry (Jun 28, 2021)

God. Going back through this thread is a trip. So many cool people were banned. Good old days.


----------



## Maverick. (Jun 29, 2021)

Peter Parker (especially when he's played by tom holland ;3)

and Lucifer Morningstar.


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

Wouldn't you all like to know.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 30, 2021)

RuffTumbling said:


> Wouldn't you all like to know.


*TELL US, MORTAL!*


----------



## RuffTumbling (Jun 30, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *TELL US, MORTAL!*


Ya know what they say! Kiss and don't tell. So shhhhhhhh~


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 3, 2021)

LOKI.

I've been in love with this bastard since the first Thor movie.

I'm crushing over him again because of the Disney+ series. I'm glad that Marvel finally realized who's the real hero of the Thor franchise.

(I feel bad for Chris Hemsworth, though.)


----------



## KingB12 (Aug 15, 2021)

Let's see, there are a few I've had crushes on over the years, some have stayed and others have gone but the top 10 that have stayed with me are as follows: 
1.Raven from teen titans
2.maid Marian from the Disney Robin hood
3.harley Quinn 
4.squirrel girl from marvel comics
5.loona from helluva boss
6.twilight sparkle
7.kim possible
8.maka albarn from soul eater
9.himiko toga from my hero academia
10. Hinata hyuuga from Naruto
 These are just the animated fictional ones I've had/have a crush on, the live action fictional characters are too much to name


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 15, 2021)

Interesting time capsule, this thread.

Oh, the topic.

Wolf o'donnell. He's got that cute bad boy thing going on.


----------



## berry (Sep 16, 2021)

Callie Briggs without any hesitation! Kind-hearted, self-reliant, and an unbreakable confidence that made me fall for harder than a ton of bricks. And that 90s style is just _*chef kiss*_.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 17, 2021)

I fell in love with this guy at first sight.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 17, 2021)

i may not be gay, but legoshi sure made me think about it~


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 17, 2021)

Recently it's been Puro


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 18, 2021)

It seems my character has a new love.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Sep 19, 2021)

Damn, I'm bout to become the number one Dragon Ball fan. OOH WEE.


----------



## QuetzAlDragon (Sep 23, 2021)

def have a lot of fictional crushes, theres shrek when he took the potion to look human, legoshi from beastars, todoroki from MHA, L from deathnotes, Hisoka from hunter x hunter, Tess & Zod from Smallville, Cisco from the flash, and sooooo so so many more I basically have a crush on at least one or two characters from each show or movie I watch lol


----------



## CaitlinSnowLeopard (Sep 23, 2021)

QuetzAlDragon said:


> def have a lot of fictional crushes, theres shrek when he took the potion to look human, legoshi from beastars, todoroki from MHA, L from deathnotes, Hisoka from hunter x hunter, Tess & Zod from Smallville, Cisco from the flash, and sooooo so so many more I basically have a crush on at least one or two characters from each show or movie I watch lol


Cisco is objectively a Disney prince and I love him.


----------



## QuetzAlDragon (Sep 23, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> Cisco is objectively a Disney prince and I love him.


omg yes. agreed.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## QuetzAlDragon (Sep 23, 2021)

Sappho said:


> View attachment 119688


mine is legoshi from beastars omg


----------



## QuetzAlDragon (Sep 23, 2021)

CaitlinSnowLeopard said:


> For anthropomorphic characters, Kovu from The Lion King II. He gives off "bad boy" vibes while also being sensitive and sweet, and I love that. Plus, dark hair and green eyes are always a stunning combination. Also, Baron Humbert von Gikkingen from The Cat Returns- he fits into the "gentleman" archetype that I'm prone to falling in love with, and he has a sweet voice, a great fashion sense, and a pertty handsome face.
> 
> For human characters, Raoul from Phantom of the Opera, for pretty much the exact same reasons as Baron. I also have a crush on Newt Scamander from Fantastic Beasts- and seeing as we're both socially awkward people who get along better with animals than with humans, we'd probably have a lot to talk about.
> 
> ...


i used to be a part of a forum that worshipped clark kent/ superman omg. i myself loved the villians like braniac zod and doomsday


----------



## QuetzAlDragon (Sep 23, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 115232
> View attachment 115233
> 
> LOKI.
> ...


omg yes dont get me started on my love for loki


----------



## QuetzAlDragon (Sep 23, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 107376
> View attachment 107377
> 
> Sisu.
> ...


this was SUCH a beautiful movie wow.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 29, 2021)

I keep dreaming about Ludwig from Satellite City.

Last night we were touching each other sensually and asking each other what feels good.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Sep 29, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I keep dreaming about Ludwig from Satellite City.
> 
> Last night we were touching each other sensually and asking each other what feels good.


I simped for Lucy way back, but now it's all Winifred for me


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 29, 2021)

Sappho said:


> I simped for Lucy way back, but now it's all Winifred for me


Lucy and Winifred are scary.


----------



## tentiv (Sep 30, 2021)

> *Arstan*: But I am not certain it was in Rhaegar to be happy.
> *Daenerys*: You make him sound so sour.
> *Arstan*: Not sour, no, but ... there was a melancholy to Prince Rhaegar, a sense ...
> *Daenerys*: Say it. A sense?
> *Arstan*: ... of doom. He was born in grief, my queen, and that shadow hung over him all his days.



My ideal date is going to the charred ruins of Summerhall and sitting with rapt attention while he plays his harp. I guess my type is sad, pretty boys.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Oct 6, 2021)

Skozz





Bit of a crush on the tall skinny one on the left.


----------



## Gummi (Oct 11, 2021)

I.. love him <3  he's cute


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 13, 2021)

Sappho said:


> I simped for Lucy way back, but now it's all Winifred for me.








FENNAH just posted this a few minutes ago.

She's scary but I admit she's pretty hot.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 13, 2021)

Puro, my beloved. I simp for you.​


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 13, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> Damn, I'm bout to become the number one Dragon Ball fan. OOH WEE.


Wait. Child Goku? o_o


----------



## Gummi (Oct 13, 2021)

Another cutie I adore 



Jack, my beloved.​


----------



## Outré (Oct 13, 2021)

haha, When I was a kid I had a crush on the girl squirl from sword in the stone. I remember when Wart was trying to ditch her I would think WTF dude, she’s adorable, why would you run away… I would totally stay a squirrel forever. Then when he turned back to a human and she cried and ran away I would always be so sad for the rest of the movie. 

I also had a crush on Maid Marian from Robin Hood.

Hehe of course I never discussed this with anyone at the time.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 13, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> that's what makes it even better.


Not cool. Not cool at all.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 13, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> you're saying you wouldn't grab kid Goku by the neck and breed him??? you simply have bad taste in children.


Please stop. You're not funny.


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 13, 2021)

Dude... What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 14, 2021)

pilgrimfromoblivion said:


> View attachment 120893
> I simply have tastes that are different from the norm.


No. You're a boring kid trying to be edgy. Go to your room.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 14, 2021)

Just report and move on I guess.


----------



## Outré (Oct 14, 2021)

Oh and how could I forget..


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Outré (Oct 14, 2021)

I wasn’t only attracted to stay puft I wanted to become stay puft… is there a sexuality where a person is attracted to themself?

Edit: I was actually genuinely curious about that last part. The thought had never occurred to me until just now. autosexual is the term.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 14, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Oh and how could I forget..
> 
> View attachment 120897


Multipass.


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 14, 2021)

Well then lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2021)

Something happened here, but I can't tell what.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)

I think it's good that we don't really know.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I think it's good that we don't really know.


A mystery for the ages.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 14, 2021)

Might want to remove the quotes and initial offending post, just saying.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 14, 2021)

Does anyone know what a brown username means? Is that a perma ban?
I would love to know for future reference.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Oct 14, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Does anyone know what a brown username means? Is that a perma ban?
> I would love to know for future reference.


I believe it's a ban, though whether it connotes a permanent ban, I can't say.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 14, 2021)

@ssaannttoo is my fictional character crush


----------



## ssaannttoo (Oct 14, 2021)

Rimna said:


> @ssaannttoo is my fictional character crush


IM A REAL PERSON YOU KNOW

B-but dat is kinda sweet *Smooch*


----------



## Flamingo (Oct 14, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I believe it's a ban, though whether it connotes a permanent ban, I can't say.


They're all the same color.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> IM A REAL PERSON YOU KNOW
> 
> B-but dat is kinda sweet *Smooch*


Says the Matrix program.

@Chomby are you referring to a username like @Flamingo ?  If so, it's a moderator I think.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 14, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Says the Matrix program.
> 
> @Chomby are you referring to a username like @Flamingo ?  If so, it's a moderator I think.


When a user gets suspended/banned their username goes brown.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> When a user gets suspended/banned their username goes brown.


Oh, Flamingo looks brown.  Pilgrim looks more grayish.

Sorry, it may be my display on dark mode and my phone


----------



## Outré (Oct 14, 2021)

I think they are talking about that pilgrimfromoblivion dude who got banned. His name is like a mocha Frappuccino color


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I think they are talking about that pilgrimfromoblivion dude who got banned. His name is like a mocha Frappuccino color


Aggressive salmon mixed with umber ochre...


----------



## Outré (Oct 14, 2021)

it’s like when you’re sitting in a nice hot bath drinking a half a gallon of chocolate milk. You fall asleep and all the milk spills out in the bath… and then you wake up and look down to see the color of the water. you know what I’m talking about? It’s kind a like that!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

Could be it was this lovable version of Bill Paxton


----------



## Deathless (Oct 14, 2021)

if evil then why hot??


Spoiler: slight gore


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 14, 2021)

Deathless said:


> if evil then why hot??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: slight gore


Bottom right looks like Bill Murray in Zombieland.


----------



## Deathless (Oct 14, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Bottom right looks like Bill Murray in Zombieland.


I see the resemblance


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 15, 2021)

Eh.... a friend and I have been eye-candying this guy lately.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh.... a friend and I have been eye-candying this guy lately.


I don't see a bulge.  Where is the comically enlarged bulge?!

Need a YCH artist, stat!


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 15, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh.... a friend and I have been eye-candying this guy lately.


Does this mean you'll play fortnite with me?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 15, 2021)

1


----------



## ben909 (Oct 15, 2021)

the aloioli(spelling) character is better in fortnite


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 17, 2021)

Counselor Gabers Migleemo


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Oct 29, 2021)

Saphira from Eragon.


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Nov 8, 2021)

Lady Dimitrescu because powerful women can kill me anytime


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 12, 2021)

Sally Pride from TMNT (IDW). Idk if I prefer the previous feminine look or the new, jacked bae. Both perfect.


----------



## Outré (Nov 12, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> Sally Pride from TMNT (IDW). Idk if I prefer the previous feminine look or the new, jacked bae. Both perfect.
> View attachment 122311


Hey! I’m glad there’s another fan of TMNT (IDW) on here.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 12, 2021)

Outré said:


> Hey! I’m glad there’s another fan of TMNT (IDW) on here.


Oh hell yeah. The "Furry Arc" has brought out many new crushes.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 12, 2021)

But,  but...  Ninjara...


----------



## Outré (Nov 12, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> Oh hell yeah. The "Furry Arc" has brought out many new crushes.
> View attachment 122313


Besides that it’s just the best iteration of TMNT… IMO. I liked how in the beginning Raph actually found Casey Jones and they were kinda doing their own thing before he met his brothers… kinda explains why he is different a bit better. Donny is still my fav turtles in all iterations.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 12, 2021)

Outré said:


> Besides that it’s just the best iteration of TMNT… IMO. I liked how in the beginning Raph actually found Casey Jones and they were kinda doing their own thing before he met his brothers… kinda explains why he is different a bit better. Donny is still my fav turtles in all iterations.


Oh, I'm making memes for this....


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 12, 2021)

Because I'm motivated now...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 12, 2021)

Last one, promise.  It's just one of those rare days.

I'm going to hell for these.


----------



## Outré (Nov 12, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Last one, promise.  It's just one of those rare days.
> 
> I'm going to hell for these.


Oh I loved Gadget!!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 12, 2021)

I did not realize how many furry engineers there were.  Thanks, Donatello.


----------



## Outré (Nov 12, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I did not realize how many furry engineers there were.  Thanks, Donatello.


What about…


----------



## Outré (Nov 12, 2021)

And then there’s The Brain. I don’t know if he’s an engineer but he does have tendencies.


----------



## evilskullman3 (Nov 12, 2021)

briantaylor said:


> Let me apologize in advance if this thread has been done before, but the forum search didnâ€™t yield any results. The topic is fictional characters from movies and books and the like that youâ€™ve had a crush on, either in your youth or recent years. Come on people, be honest!
> 
> Just to make it clear, not exactly real people, or characters or fursonas from within the fandom.
> 
> ...


Not a well-known one, but I honestly have a thing for Lizzie Diecast from Cars. I don't watch Cars but she's p cute ngl.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh wait, I made a tier list for this. Here they all are.


----------



## Chubbiccino (Nov 21, 2021)

Joe from Sk8 The Infinity ♡


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 21, 2021)

I don't usually like animé but possibly this bitch. I'm tempted.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 21, 2021)

1990s Catwoman.  Still a fictional crush.


----------



## Outré (Nov 21, 2021)

same… but more specifically, Michelle Pfeiffer as Catwoman.


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 21, 2021)

I just swoon over this big lizard ^_^


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 22, 2021)

Alopecoid said:


> View attachment 122839
> I just swoon over this big lizard ^_^






Thought of the manga Kaiju Girl Caramelize where a character has a literal kaiju fetish.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Nov 26, 2021)

Update: I dreamed that Spike Spiegel was lying on top of me so I suppose that means we're married now. (Pity that he doesn't like pets but nobody is perfect.)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 5, 2021)

Doc Owl from Giana Sisters: Dream Runners


			https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/giana-sisters/images/f/fe/08_Owlicious_Revenge.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20191205001730
		

I haven't played the game, but I seem to have a thing for villainous birds owo


----------



## YAYBANANA (Dec 6, 2021)

A large amount of the female cast in Street Fighter.


----------



## tamara590 (Dec 6, 2021)

Kawamatsu from one piece is my bby


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 7, 2021)

One of my lesbian crushes is the 13th Doctor. She's just so quick and clever but friendly and sociable. The previous doctors tended to be a bit egotistical but she isn't like that. She is so cute, too.





Just look at this precious baby.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 10, 2021)

Human crushes? Have I wandered onto Skin Affinity dot com??


I will forever stan Juno. Best girl was done dirty.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 10, 2021)

Both of these beautiful men


----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 10, 2021)

Honestly, he's a jerk, but I REALLY love his design and am kinda obsessed with it:


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Dec 10, 2021)

I think about her a lot these days. Good character development is always a plus.


----------



## Hiridor (Dec 10, 2021)

This handsome woof.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 10, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> This handsome woof.


I think my favorite thing about that show is literally just the fact that he's nude for most of the last episode. So fluffy and cool.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2021)

Always forget her name. Whoever this is. I like to imagine she has nutty wide hips and tight abs under her dress.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 14, 2021)

Miyu Lynx! 

I wish I knew the artist but I can only find the art on Know Your Meme.

EDIT: Thanks for pointing out the watermark in the lower corner! Now I managed to find it on FA (link) and can properly credit it to ~Miles-DF!


Spoiler: Miyu kicking tail


----------



## Fcomega121 (Dec 14, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> Human crushes? Have I wandered onto Skin Affinity dot com??
> 
> View attachment 123993
> I will forever stan Juno. Best girl was done dirty.


That's exactly what I thought lol
Also junoooo!!! <333



Foxy Emy said:


> Miyu Lynx!
> 
> I wish I knew the artist but I can only find the art on Know Your Meme.
> 
> ...


MDF~

I know him!! The artist is MilesDF on furaffinity emy!!! :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2021)

Foxy Emy said:


> Miyu Lynx!
> 
> I wish I knew the artist but I can only find the art on Know Your Meme.
> 
> ...


MilesDF
Bottom-right corner, my dude.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 14, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> That's exactly what I thought lol
> Also junoooo!!! <333
> 
> 
> ...





Judge Spear said:


> MilesDF
> Bottom-right corner, my dude.




Thanks you two! I added proper credit and a link to the art on FA!


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 14, 2021)

Daddy~ (´・ω・｀)






The flappy fuzzer man hssjssqubj#nza​


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 16, 2021)

DADDY.


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 16, 2021)

DADDY MY FIRST CRUSH MY LOVE
*incomprehensible screaming*​


----------



## P3@c#3s (Dec 17, 2021)

Daddy...
Best doctor
Best barrel rolls
Yea, total fur crush


----------



## P3@c#3s (Dec 17, 2021)

briantaylor said:


> How,in all the realms, does one have, just one?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 17, 2021)

Whats the girls name from Pokemon?


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 17, 2021)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Whats the girls name from Pokemon?


Misty? :3


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Dec 17, 2021)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Misty? :3


YES THAT'S IT


----------



## Tyll'a (Dec 17, 2021)

Arilyn Moonblade from the Forgotten Realms.
Blake Belladonna from RWBY.
Y'shtola and K'lyhia from Final Fantasy XIV.


----------



## Kora2001 (Jan 1, 2022)

Muffet from Undertale anyone?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 9, 2022)

Made these a while ago. Kings and queens.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 9, 2022)

FlooferWoofer said:


> Misty? :3


People at school used to call me Misty after that character and it pissed me off.

(Sorry, off topic.)

Edit:

I've been watching Carnival Row and I'm obsessed with Mr Agreus for some reason.








He's shady and compelling. Plus he has nice horns and little hooves.


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Jan 13, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 124331
> DADDY.


He looks uncannily like my band director.


----------



## Aryte (Jan 13, 2022)

I have a shameless affinity for Melon from Beastars.


----------



## usman2k_us (Jan 22, 2022)

Hate to say my fictional character crush is Lola bunny from the lt show and wanna be my waifu in the future


----------



## Xitheon (Feb 2, 2022)

I think I might possibly have a lesbian crush on Nebula from the MCU. (I've been watching the Infinity Saga obsessively.)

It's like she's suffered so much for her entire life and never felt love or affection. She needs hugs.





Also she's played by Karen Gillan so I automatically love her. Amy Pond from Doctor Who is a goddess.


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Feb 2, 2022)

Eddie Gluskin from outlast is kinda hot. I am a sucker for dapper men who can kick me down a flight of stairs.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 2, 2022)

I always thought that Tsunami from Wings of Fire was hot.


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Feb 2, 2022)

AHAHAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 2, 2022)

Chibi-Choko said:


> View attachment 127027 AHAHAHAHAHHAAH


SHE IS SO HOT!!! Where is this from???


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 2, 2022)

This is my fictional character crush


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486063275855036420
His name is Hugo and he's gonna feature in a thing my friend is doing ovo

isn't he cuuuuuuuuute


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


>


Dawww that mousey!!! <3
From where is she from? :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 5, 2022)

Fcomega121 said:


> Dawww that mousey!!! <3
> From where is she from? :3


Rivals of Aether


----------



## Fcomega121 (Feb 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Rivals of Aether


Aww thank you! ^w^


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Chibi-Choko (Feb 7, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> SHE IS SO HOT!!! Where is this from???


Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 7, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 127164


So much same. Wind is the hottest element now. Absa pretty much had it locked down on her own, now it's not even Fair.


----------



## OryTheRat (Feb 7, 2022)

If we’re talking furry stuff maid Marian has always been one of mine.

She’s just so nice sounding


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 7, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> So much same. Wind is the hottest element now. Absa pretty much had it locked down on her own, now it's not even Fair.


I don't understand how you're supposed to fight against Pomme with anyone. She feels like a joke character not meant to be legal.


----------



## Filter (Feb 9, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Rivals of Aether


I saw an ad for Rivals of Aether on Steam the other day, and recognized the mouse from this thread!


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I don't understand how you're supposed to fight against Pomme with anyone. She feels like a joke character not meant to be legal.


Best strategy against Pomme really is to avoid her moves, but hit her with yours. When she has enough damage you can whack her tiny, sexy rodent body into the blast zone.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 16, 2022)

Oh *fuck*... ​


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 17, 2022)

Flora from Twokinds


----------



## Kandi (Feb 24, 2022)

Lust from FMA, she's a baddie but she's so beautiful I can't help but love her!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 24, 2022)

Wrastor UvU


----------



## Fawresin (Feb 24, 2022)

Scarlet from Sequential Art.


----------



## Nocturnal_Folf (Feb 25, 2022)

Eva Earlong from the Jazz Jackrabbit games.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 27, 2022)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Wrastor UvU


*hate*


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 3, 2022)

Not really like a crush, but I just think he's swagged out to fuck. Look at this *royal* motherfucker.










My dude is a walking flex.
The_ pristine_ white gloves. SOLID gold armor. The purple, regal cape. Ring on -every- fucking finger. And heels because you can't tell him *shit. *

The drip is _uncontested_. Straight king shit.


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 10, 2022)

Why did they have to make Absa so hot. It's not fair, bros. Gimme that vest outfit, and let the hooves out ~ <3


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 10, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Why did they have to make Absa so hot. It's not fair, bros. Gimme that vest outfit, and let the hooves out ~ <3
> 
> View attachment 128634


I thought Clairen was hotter, Absa was probably number 3 for me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 11, 2022)

who...who drew this...
*W H O*





I need honey on the LEFT.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 11, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> who...who drew this...
> *W H O*
> 
> 
> ...











						First day at the gym by Holivi
					

Become my patron for early access and an exclusive content. https://patreon.com/holivi. . ✦ If you like my artworks follow me on. Furaff ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 11, 2022)

Here it is....


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> First day at the gym by Holivi
> 
> 
> Become my patron for early access and an exclusive content. https://patreon.com/holivi. . ✦ If you like my artworks follow me on. Furaff ...
> ...


Found their Twitter...


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Mar 20, 2022)

Whats his name again?


----------



## GemStoner (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Rancid-rac00n (Mar 21, 2022)

dobie the cranky wolf from animal crossing. not even joking. i adore that old grump


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 21, 2022)

How did this stupid fucking game get away with this? Why is she SO hot?


----------



## Peaches The Wolf (Mar 21, 2022)

Cleo ❤


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Horrordragon-XX66 (Mar 24, 2022)

ohhh boy where do I even start... 
Alright lets start off with the boys(an I'm gonna keep 'em short)
1. Obi-Wan Kenobi (Star Wars)
2. Nick Ramos (Dead Rising 3)
3. Alex Shepherd  (SH: Homecoming)
4.  Paxton Fettel(F.E.A.R Series 
5. Jackie Estacado (Darkness Comic/video game series)
6. Harry Potter 

Girls
1.Shaak-Ti/Darth Talon (Star Wars)
2. Cynder (TLoS Series)
3. Ophelia (Brutal Legend)
4.Alice Liddell (American Megee Alice games)
5. Loona/ Vaggie Mothea (Hazbin Hotel/ Helluva Boss) 
6. Juliet Starling (Lollipop Chainsaw) 

Like I said this isn't all of my crushes (why should I have just one), but I think you get the gist.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Mar 27, 2022)

...well, I would think that would be obvious given my profile pic.


----------



## FlareAeon (Apr 1, 2022)

Either Catherine or Shamir from Fire Emblem: Three Houses. Both of them are mature and have a sense of refinement, but Catherine also seems more playful and outgoing, while I feel like Shamir is the kind of woman you can go on long car or train rides with and have deep meaningful conversations with over tea or something while getting the occasional flirt outta her. X3


----------



## Peaches The Wolf (Apr 2, 2022)

I recently re-watched BNA, I'm so in love with Shirou ❤


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Apr 2, 2022)

Me:


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Apr 2, 2022)

NutmegsBigAdventure said:


> Me:
> View attachment 129812


Immediately gets liked by one of the fluffiest cutest characters I've seen on here lol


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 2, 2022)

Cloudpuff The Pomeranian said:


> I recently re-watched BNA, I'm so in love with Shirou ❤


The fact that he spends most of the last episode naked is unironically one of the best things about BNA, imo.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 8, 2022)

why'd they make her so sexy


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 8, 2022)

You can't change my mind.


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 8, 2022)

I love him forever. <3





She awakened me <3


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 10, 2022)

1:08 The first time I encountered him my legs spread as wide as my smile





Gideon is a cutie BDD


----------



## ben909 (Apr 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> 1:08 The first time I encountered him my legs spread as wide as my smile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bone seller bearing?


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> the bone seller bearing?


Bone baring hunk?


----------



## ben909 (Apr 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Bone baring hunk?


its what that guys item helps get


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> its what that guys item helps get


No


----------



## ben909 (Apr 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> No


"o..."


----------



## ben909 (Apr 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> No





ben909 said:


> "o..."


more correctly its 
BONE PEDDLER'S BELL​


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 11, 2022)

ben909 said:


> more correctly its
> BONE PEDDLER'S BELL​


PRAISE YOUR BRILLIANCE


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Apr 11, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


>


finds aaaaaaaa mushroom ashes


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm still simping for Alfred Molina as Doctor Octopus. I've been crushing on him since Spider-Man 2 and I was so excited when he came back in No Way Home.






He's literally older than my dad but I care not.


----------



## Xitheon (May 20, 2022)

Ratcatcher 2 from The Suicide Squad.

I hated that movie but I love her. (I love rats too, for that matter.)

She's so cute and innocent.


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2022)

SirRob said:


> [yt]hwRuns05PTI[/yt]
> 
> I... I like the bird...


My only post in this topic and it was Magician's Red, lol. The anime's almost ten years old now. And... still never watched a full episode, just clips. I'd revise my answer but no, still a good choice!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 21, 2022)

i like the bad/crazy bitches: azula,midari,evil-lyn,rita repulsa,young terra snapdragon....


----------



## MapleKitty (May 22, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> View attachment 130175
> 
> I love him forever. <3
> 
> ...


Good taste my friend


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 23, 2022)

Saphira from Eragon
Juno from Beastars.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 23, 2022)

Siveth from Dragonheart Vengeance


----------



## Darin Waller (May 23, 2022)

Whisperain from Arknights.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (May 29, 2022)

I can't remember any animal characters I crushed over, but I had a crush on the protagonist from Titan A.E.   I also had a crush on a character portrayed by South African actor, Hlomla Dandala   (not Himola Dandala himself) but the character he played, Carton Boone, DVM.  and also Fox Mulder. 
​


----------



## LilMuffin65 (May 29, 2022)

Does Ayano Aishi count? (Yandere Simulator) Oh how I just love her personality. The way she speaks is charming too.


----------



## Xitheon (May 29, 2022)

Roberto from Rio 2. He's one of my few crushes who is an animal (and not really an anthro, although his personality is anthropomorphic.)

He's so dreamy.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (May 31, 2022)

If past ones count, Link from the Zelda series.


----------



## Macaron The Lynx (May 31, 2022)

I grew up on the Sonic The Hedgehog games and cartoons, and recently watched the Sonic movie 2 for the 2nd time..
I am so in love with Knuckles​


----------



## TyraWadman (May 31, 2022)

Macaron The Lynx said:


> I grew up on the Sonic The Hedgehog games and cartoons, and recently watched the Sonic movie 2 for the 2nd time..
> I am so in love with Knuckles​



I definitely crushed on knuckles and manic when I was younger. X)


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 3, 2022)

Nancy Wheeler
I think she is beautiful, but I do not have "crush" per say.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 3, 2022)

Have I wandered onto HumanAffinity.com? (^～^)

I'm back on that Griotte jam. Such a top-shelf fat-rat.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Jun 4, 2022)

Again, if past ones count, then I'm going to say Saphira from the Inheritance Cycle series.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Jun 10, 2022)

T'Pring, Christine Chapel, and La'an Noonien Singh from _Star Trek: Strange New Worlds._


----------



## Delv (Jun 17, 2022)

Ky Kiske, hot boi (cat boy)


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Jun 19, 2022)

Sue Sylvester.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 22, 2022)

I've been watching G5 of My Little Pony and Hitch Trailblazer is such a stud.


----------



## Yuki Kitty (Jun 24, 2022)

Not a furry crush, but I may add that later on!
I freaking love Alucard


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 24, 2022)

I used to have a crush on toothless from httyd


----------



## Fatal (Jun 24, 2022)

I have too many but rn, it's FellSwap Sans.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 24, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> I used to have a crush on toothless from httyd



Toothless is my dream pet but a crush is okay too.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 1, 2022)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 1, 2022)

Nny from JTHM was my first and biggest crush. I was "married" to him for four years during my goth phase. He's still the most beautiful in character design; I love skinny bois.


----------



## Conqueeftador (Jul 2, 2022)

I was a huge fan of Bolt when I was younger, but nowadays my furry crush has to be Lop from Star Wars Visions




Cool Star Wars gf.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 2, 2022)

ENZO GABRIEL


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 3, 2022)

I've been watching too many cartoons on Netflix and I'm in love with Chickenhare (Chickenhare and the Hamster of Darkness.) I just wanna pinch his little cheeks, he's so adorable.

I'm also a bit obsessed with Maddie from Back to the Outback. Cutest taipan EVER.


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 11, 2022)

This strawberry cotton candy creature <3








						Milolika ref sheet by Dgirael
					

She can sing! She can act! She can dance! What a sweet talented girl! . She is perfect!. . . . ...Maybe too perfect?




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## YAYBANANA (Jul 12, 2022)

Furry or non-furry? For Furry it's probably Bea Santello. Ticks two boxes from me: Goth AND Reptile




Source : https://www.newgrounds.com/art/view/teckworks/bea-santello

For non-furry, it's probably a lot of the street fighter characters,  for, um, obvious reasons


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/NMgesA9


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 19, 2022)

I recently fantasized _once _about stolas from helluva boss, now I can’t get him out of my head


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 19, 2022)

Corrvo's Mati the bluejay.

(But don't tell anyone.)


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 20, 2022)

artemis from dislyte


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Jul 23, 2022)

The fact that Garrus from Mass Effect is not romanceable if you are gay without mods is something I will never forgive BioWare for


----------



## dwagzz (Jul 28, 2022)

Chance furlong from Swat Cats  0-0 that is all....


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm going to be like a lot of people and say either Roxanne Wolf from Security Breach, or Sally Acorn from the Sonic SatAM series.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 15, 2022)

I've started watching Rick and Morty and I'm in denial over my feelings for Rick Sanchez.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 24, 2022)

It's been a while since I really had a crush on any fictional characters... most recent one I can think of is Orisa from Overwatch. _hooboy was I swooning over her.._


EDIT: Sorry, completely forgot Diane Foxington.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 1, 2022)

Lopin from Out-of-Placers


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm infatuated with Doctor Livesey.

Gigachad mmm.


----------



## TyraWadman (Sep 3, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> I'm infatuated with Doctor Livesey.
> 
> Gigachad mmm.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 3, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


>



Okay you got me.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 24, 2022)

Diane Foxington


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 28, 2022)

I love Tack from The Thief and the Cobbler but something about Zigzag makes me sexually confused.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 28, 2022)

When I was a kid it was Astro Boy, but he is too young for me now. I don't have one anymore. 
Judy Hops is ok.


----------



## Deathless (Oct 6, 2022)

why he kinda.....


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Oct 10, 2022)

Kurt Wagner/Nightcrawler (especially in X-Men: Evolution).


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 10, 2022)

Someone who probably stole a lot of hearts.
Princess Luna and her alternate version Nightmare Moon. Not sure who is better, they both are something incredible.


----------



## FarronTheFox (Oct 11, 2022)

Amon from The Red Lantern series by Rukis
He and Luther are probably my first crushes, but everything Rukis puts out there, I'd fall for.


----------



## f3nnztar (Oct 11, 2022)

miles edgeworth from the ace attorney franchise 
im like legit down bad helppp


----------



## Taida (Oct 11, 2022)

Hitch Trailblazer from My Little Pony (Generation 5)
Idk why he's just so cute, sweet, responsible, caring and helpful.
He's a good boi


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 11, 2022)

Sailor Moon and Misty from Pokemon.


----------



## Funeralprime (Oct 12, 2022)

tintin from the 90s cartoon, jessie and james from pokémon, cheetara from thundercats, mr. fox from fantastic mr fox lol


----------



## Woozle (Nov 9, 2022)

Nick from Left 4 Dead 2 was my biggest crush for a long time and he's still my official Guardian Angel.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Flora from TwoKinds
Dva
Misty


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Nov 10, 2022)

Bruce Wayne/Batman (BTAS).


----------



## Neoma_Ireto (Nov 12, 2022)

Eris from Sinbad.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Nov 13, 2022)

Bruce Wayne/Batman (60’s live-action series).


----------



## skrinklydoo (Nov 17, 2022)

Gosh, did I ever post in this? It's been such awhile..Well, if I did, then you'll know the answer mostly. But if not..Pops Maellard took my heart


----------



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 17, 2022)

Roxanne Wolf!!!!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 17, 2022)

Neysa the unicorn


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 19, 2022)

Prob one of the common fictional character crushes, but given my recent 'brainrot' over Starfox series, Wolf O'Donnell is a recent "crush" I've been having and cycle to.

Plus gives me an excuse to post an fitting image of him.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 19, 2022)

Way too many, lol

I just want cuddles


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 2, 2022)

Toxtricity gives me strange feelings... We're both poisonous, but I'm a very watery, slimy frog, and this guy's amped form is electric. Perfect definition of being _dangerously _in love, I suppose


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 4, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> Toxtricity gives me strange feelings... We're both poisonous, but I'm a very watery, slimy frog, and this guy's amped form is electric. Perfect definition of being _dangerously _in love, I suppose


Oh, Toxtricity, they definitely deserve more love and attention I think! I don't blame you. The way they strum those chords on their chest seems very alluring to me as well.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 4, 2022)

itsmeelysemarie said:


> Kurt Wagner/Nightcrawler (especially in X-Men: Evolution).



I had an imaginary fling with him once. He's a delicious little thing. You have good taste.

I am more fond of him as portrayed by Alan Cumming in X2, though.

He's so cute. I love this scene:






It's sad that in this version he isn't fuzzy and cuts himself, though. Don't hurt yourself, Kurt, we love you.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 5, 2022)

Sailor Mercury from Sailor Moon.


----------



## WanderingAimlessly (Dec 5, 2022)

Valentine from Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 5, 2022)

N from Murder Drones


----------



## Dreamy (Dec 6, 2022)

I think most of us here are bound to have many, guess I'll just list a few off the top of my head.










I don't even watch the show, I just like the character Toffee, his name is also kinda adorable ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.

But well, I don't have these fictional crushes as much now tho, now that I am a grown ass ma-


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 12, 2022)

Dr. Black Jack


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/5pdPNQb


----------



## SomeWandomNoob (Dec 22, 2022)

Loveboard from Databrawl.








						Loveboard
					

Loveboards are one of the several Motherboard types. They rule over Love Computers. They are purple and have more elegant attire than the standard Motherboard. In lore, Loveboards have very friendly, affectionate, and motherly attitudes. They have this attitude towards everybody, even...




					rblx-databrawl.fandom.com


----------

